# Belleayre Conditions



## ScottySkis

Belleayre Mountain an ORDA managed facility, located in Highmount NY is seeking an electrician. The successful candidate will be involved with electrical service; troubleshooting, repair, installation of electrical and systems and equipment including medium voltage distribution; low voltage controls; buildings; ski lifts; voice and data communications, using electrical power from milliamps to 15.8 kV. This person will report to the Electrical Department Supervisor and must be familiar with the electrical code. Excellent oral and written communication skills are required as this person will communicate with vendors on technical information for troubleshooting and repair. Must be able to read and interpret machinery documentation, including prints and schematics, acquiring parts.

Qualifications: Minimum of four years’ practical experience and/or documented completion of technical courses and a valid driver’s license.


----------



## ScottySkis

Info about discount cards
Our popular Frequent Skier Cards & Season Long Programs sale is now on -- Save on all cards and programs when purchased by November 11! Visit belleayre.com for all the details.
"


----------



## JohnyCatnip

Currently.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

It's a month and change later and, according to the webcams at least, things don't look much different.


----------



## Harvey

Talking about opening Weds. Who's going?


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

I think I might wait until there's some snow.


----------



## ScottySkis

Harvey said:


> Talking about opening Weds. Who's going?


It's official on their website they be open tomorrow


----------



## marcski

Are they going to be running just the Gondi their first days? Is that what they usually do since the Gondi was built?


----------



## Harvey

I'm confused. Three lifts one trail.


----------



## Brownski

It kind of makes sense. Lightning and the Gondola load near the bottom of Deer Run. Tomahawk loads just above the bridge and unloads next to the gondola at the top of Deer Run. I’m not sure where exactly Lightning unloads. If it is closer to the gondola line then the old doubles, it might work.
Edit: I looked at the trail map. It doesn’t make sense. They need another beginner trail open for the Lightning Quad to be of use.


----------



## Harvey

This from Belle:

"Deer Run, Lower Deer Run and Iroquois serviced by the Gondola, Tomahawk Quad and the Lightning Quad."

Iroquois is missing from the list of trails in the report.


----------



## Brownski

That explains it


----------



## Harvey

Really not a fan of the new map.


----------



## gorgonzola

Anyone hit opening day yesterday, thinking about going tomorrow


----------



## G.ski

Skied Belle today from 10-2:30. Deer run, lower Seneca and Tuscarora (for some reason upper Seneca closed they claimed it was icy). I avoided lodges and Gondi parked at Tomahawk stayed there all day that's where open terrain was anyway.


----------



## gorgonzola

Same, except found a sunny parking spot at overlook for charcuterie and beer - no services but bathrooms were open for the mrs. Rode the gondola, loading solo and groups, all windows open, did not feel at risk. It made for som nice combo runs - Seneca mid/ lower deer run. Empty runs , nice snow for the slalom skis in the morning, switched to the orbs once it softened into hero snow, never got sticky. Not sure why they never finished grooming Seneca


----------



## G.ski

gorgonzola said:


> Same, except found a sunny parking spot at overlook for charcuterie and beer - no services but bathrooms were open for the mrs. Rode the gondola, loading solo and groups, all windows open, did not feel at risk. It made for som nice combo runs - Seneca mid/ lower deer run. Empty runs , nice snow for the slalom skis in the morning, switched to the orbs once it softened into hero snow, never got sticky. Not sure why they never finished grooming Seneca


Upper Seneca open today they didn't finish grooming it to keep it for the weekend crowds. That's going to be interesting today as the intermediates gather at the mid-station unload from Tomahawk. Sort of like bowling pins for the bowling balls rolling down at high speed.


----------



## Harvey

I stopped by after visiting Plattekill. I had my Ski3 with me and it's right there, on the way.

Belle was excellent today. Snow was soft, coverage was good, and because I showed up at 1:30, there were no lines. 

Ski3 didn't work again.


----------



## gefiltephish

Harvey said:


> View attachment 7139
> 
> I stopped by after visiting Plattekill. I had my Ski3 with me and it's right there, on the way.
> 
> Belle was excellent today. Snow was soft, coverage was good, and because I showed up at 1:30, there were no lines.
> 
> Ski3 didn't work again.



Loading a day ticket onto the Ski3 was not working online this AM... Quick answer from Belle staff, known issue should be good soon... **An FYI for anyone with the Ski3 Discount card- I was told you do not need to reserve/purchase the 1st day (its free w the Ski3 card), just show up and it should just work when scanned. Easy enough!


----------



## x10003q

The Belleayre ticket buying section is still not working. Classic ORDA fail.


----------



## JTG

Looks like Belle is our most likely destination for tomorrow or Friday, put the Empire card to work! It’ll be first day, so I’m assuming it’ll just work.

Kind of new to Empire, and then there’s COVID. Will days after Day 1 require pre-loading, or can you just show up and buy with the discount?


----------



## DomB

x10003q said:


> The Belleayre ticket buying section is still not working. Classic ORDA fail.


It may be sold out. They are only selling 300 tickets for this weekend if you are not a passholder (I heard)


----------



## DomB

JTG said:


> Looks like Belle is our most likely destination for tomorrow or Friday, put the Empire card to work! It’ll be first day, so I’m assuming it’ll just work.
> 
> Kind of new to Empire, and then there’s COVID. Will days after Day 1 require pre-loading, or can you just show up and buy with the discount?


I don't know if it will work. Be sure you have signed the liability waiver. I renewed by season pass by phone because I saw here (I think) that they were having issues online. You should feel free to call the sales number - I have always found they try their best to be helpful. 
I got a waiver emailed to me, filled it out, and called and conifrmed that i should be good to go straight to the lift, but I had my RIF card from last year. Good luck.


----------



## Tjf1967

LOL it seems ORDA really can't keep track of what they sell.


----------



## Tjf1967

LOL it seems ORDA really can't keep track of what they sell.


DomB said:


> I don't know if it will work. Be sure you have signed the liability waiver. I renewed by season pass by phone because I saw here (I think) that they were having issues online. You should feel free to call the sales number - I have always found they try their best to be helpful.
> I got a waiver emailed to me, filled it out, and called and conifrmed that i should be good to go straight to the lift, but I had my RIF card from last year. Good luck.


Yeah you are good to go straight to the lift...you just wont be able to get on.


----------



## DomB

Did that happen to you TJ? How did you fix?


----------



## x10003q

Friday is sold out


----------



## DomB

JTG said:


> Looks like Belle is our most likely destination for tomorrow or Friday, put the Empire card to work! It’ll be first day, so I’m assuming it’ll just work.
> 
> Kind of new to Empire, and then there’s COVID. Will days after Day 1 require pre-loading, or can you just show up and buy with the discount?


I just went back to the website to check on other stuff, and it seems to say that Day 1 you can show up, but after that you have to pre buy like a day ticket. And now, interestingly, it says pass holders may have to reserve in the future. Not to whine (but whining), but part of why I was willing to buy was no reservation, but also understand the need to control numbers for health and NYS directives.


----------



## lukoson

I'm a first time season pass holder. Usually go up to Gore, Whiteface, or Windham if going south. Never been to Belleayre. Do they tend to get as busy as Windham and Hunter? Either way looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## snowalrus

JTG said:


> Looks like Belle is our most likely destination for tomorrow or Friday, put the Empire card to work! It’ll be first day, so I’m assuming it’ll just work.
> 
> Kind of new to Empire, and then there’s COVID. Will days after Day 1 require pre-loading, or can you just show up and buy with the discount?


After the first day you have to preload tickets. I have heard that the card can hold 2 days on it at one time. Once you use one day, you can then buy another day.


----------



## DomB

Just saw this re all future tickets and passes not yet sold: 

Special Notes​*Staying Safe on the Mountain, It’s a shared responsibility – we’re in this together.*

An important message from Belleayre, Gore, and Whiteface Mountains: during these unprecedented times, the health and safety of our staff and visitors is our leading priority. In turn, as our “peak” periods are upon us, we have paused the sale of lift tickets, passes, and snowsports products (except for private lessons). This will not impact advanced-purchases (IE e-tickets already purchased online), season passholders, or frequent ski cardholders who have already loaded tickets onto their RFID card. Only future sales are currently on hold.

We will continually evaluate the availability of dates for later this season. We know you want to visit, and that’s what we want too. When and if sales resume, we will be in touch with you! Be sure you are on our email list, so you are among the first to learn about inventory going back on sale.
Thank you for your interest in skiing and snowboarding with us. Our first priority is upon the continued health and safety of all guests and staff. We are looking forward to welcoming you back to Belleayre soon.


----------



## DomB

lukoson said:


> I'm a first time season pass holder. Usually go up to Gore, Whiteface, or Windham if going south. Never been to Belleayre. Do they tend to get as busy as Windham and Hunter? Either way looking forward to the weekend!


I have been a passholder at Belle+ski 3 past 4 or 5 seasons. This year I elected only Belle because the other two are not reasonably day tippable (did it once for the huge Gore storm last year, skied an awesome day, and then whitenuckle drive home). 
Typically I would say Belle is less crowded than Hunter, but THIS SEASON IS A DIFFERENT BALL OF WAX - I don't know if past comparisons help. Belle is apparently - at this point- not requiring any reservation for season passes, or first day of Empire card; that could change. 

I would guess that Belle will do a pretty good job (same for Gore/WF) re social distancing and limiting tickets because of the power of the state government, and the state government's view on COVID precautions. You have to weigh that versus the inability/handicap that public enterprises face in executing on anything.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Hit my first couple of laps today. I was told that they are sold out of Frequent Skier Cards, which @DomB alludes to upthread. So they're only selling season passes and day passes (in advance), I think.


----------



## lukoson

I was at Gore last weekend. Gondola had lines as did the ADK express but it moved quickly. North Quad had no line at all. All in all it was a good day. Hoping Belleayre will be the same. I think limited passes being sold will really keep the lines down so I'm happy I chose this year to get a season pass. Not going to get to ski the freshies today or tomorrow but this snow isn't going anywhere. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## snowalrus

Maybe a dumb question - how soon after a storm this big do the roads going into Belleayre become safe enough to drive with a sedan? I'm planning on going either this weekend or Mon/Tues, and I can obtain an AWD car if I have to, but it's a hassle and I'm wondering how necessary it will be.


----------



## ScottySkis

snowalrus said:


> Maybe a dumb question - how soon after a storm this big do the roads going into Belleayre become safe enough to drive with a sedan? I'm planning on going either this weekend or Mon/Tues, and I can obtain an AWD car if I have to, but it's a hassle and I'm wondering how necessary it will be.


Depends on tires


----------



## idratherbskiing

snowalrus said:


> Maybe a dumb question - how soon after a storm this big do the roads going into Belleayre become safe enough to drive with a sedan? I'm planning on going either this weekend or Mon/Tues, and I can obtain an AWD car if I have to, but it's a hassle and I'm wondering how necessary it will be.


Prob clear by this evening if the snow stops.


----------



## snowalrus

ScottySkis said:


> Depends on tires


Good point. Should've thought of that. I've been spoiled the last few seasons by friends who do the driving and haven't had to consider these things myself in a while.


idratherbskiing said:


> Prob clear by this evening if the snow stops.


That's good to know, thank you.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

With an always upset infant baby and an also always upset wife, I know this won't be an epic winter of storm chasing. Gone are the days when I could drop everything at a moment's notice and disappear to the mountains for 4 days. So although I've never been a huge Catskills skier, this storm presented a rare opportunity for me to get in some powder skiing at a day trip-able distance. 

After scrambling yesterday to get my winter wheels on the Alltrack and the Thule box the roof, I got up at 6 AM today and was on the road shortly after 7. The AT did great but it was a white knuckle drive this morning - those trucks on 87 don't give you an ounce of room. I didn't roll into the Bell mid station parking lot until after 10:30. 

I booted up in the car, threw my skis down on the green trail below the lot, and headed down to the Gondola. ... And of course it was broken ... A line had formed outside of the Gondy while the limited staff on hand dealt with some spacing issue. Luckily it only took 20 minutes (from when I arrived) for them to resolve it and up I finally went solidly after 11.

I was not expecting fresh tracks on this powder day seeing as I was coming from New Jersey, but I was actually surprised that I was still able to find some untouched pockets of snow between the cut-ups around the mountain; granted I had to sneak through woods for most of them. The only "officially" opened trails at the top were Seneca and Deer Run, but everyone was ducking Dot Nevel, and cutting over into Peekamose. Patrol had blocked off access to the rest of the mountain from the top, but I saw plenty of people ducking. I considered it, but I also considered this is the first day on my season pass, and only my second time skiing Belleayre and I didn't really know where I was going. I asked patrol why more of the mountain isn't open with 2 feet of pretty dense snow and they responded with "rocks". Sure some of the trails had some scratchy parts on them but most mountains would have opened them with some warning signs about natural obstacles. Patrol was way too conservative IMHO. 

Overall it was a fun day and worth the drive. After my last trip to Bell which was a disaster, this did leave me with a better taste in my mouth of what that hill can be like with good snow and small crowds. 

Took the attached photo at like 2 PM. Deep, not so much steep.

Oh and the roads were totally clear by the time I left to go home.


----------



## Harvey

I thought Belle was really nice today. Lasted until about three.

I've got some work to do to get in shape.

As always Belle has nice views...





Dreamcatcher was too thin to do what we did in there. Sorry @Robert !


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

TheGreatAbyss said:


> ...but I saw plenty of people ducking. I considered it, but I also considered this is the first day on my season pass, and only my second time skiing Belleayre and I didn't really know where I was going. I asked patrol why more of the mountain isn't open with 2 feet of pretty dense snow and they responded with "rocks". Sure some of the trails had some scratchy parts on them but most mountains would have opened them with some warning signs about natural obstacles. Patrol was way too conservative IMHO.


Yeah, it was a little frustrating that they didn't open up more slopes.

I think Belleayre won't open a slope until it's groomed. Maybe for liability reasons? I followed the rules for a while but the temptation was just too great. So I cut through the glades to explore some other trails. They were in fact pretty rocky in spots and completely ungroomed but the powder was absolutely glorious! It felt like Colorado snow.

Only downside was I took a wrong turn and ended up in line for the gondola. There was no social distancing. Mask use was sporadic. I stuck to the chair after that, where there was never a line at all.


----------



## Harvey

Pepacton (?) looked all natch to me. I thought it was pretty nice.

Shout out to @gefiltephish thanks for saying hello, and nice to meet you!


----------



## Robert

It was pretty sweet conditions. I talked to patrol they only had 6 guys on staff yesterday, they were upset with management. 
Snow was so light and fluffy that without a proper base it was a little low tide in spots. I'll send you the repair bill @Harvey hahaha


----------



## Harvey

Robert said:


> repair bill


Um somehow I think we are good?


----------



## snowalrus

Robert said:


> It was pretty sweet conditions. I talked to patrol they only had 6 guys on staff yesterday, they were upset with management.
> Snow was so light and fluffy that without a proper base it was a little low tide in spots. I'll send you the repair bill @Harvey hahaha


How were the lift lines with crowds and mask wearing?

Just saw that they're opening up the east side tomorrow and projecting 33 trails (compared to their 6? from today). My first day out will be soon; very excited.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

The chairs were fine, no lines at all.

The line for the gondola was less than fine. There was a long queue (on a Wednesday afternoon). It makes sense if you think about how they would always stuff four strangers into a car and they can't now. So one gondola might get two people, a single in the next, and so on. There was also no social distancing whatsoever and masks seemed optional. Maybe on a weekend there would be someone patrolling the queue and asking people to keep apart and put on a mask, but I doubt it. I won't be taking the gondola again this year unless I'm the only person on the mountain.


----------



## G.ski

Harvey said:


> I thought Belle was really nice today. Lasted until about three.
> 
> I've got some work to do to get in shape.
> 
> As always Belle has nice views...
> 
> View attachment 7219
> 
> Dreamcatcher was too thin to do what we did in there. Sorry @Robert !
> 
> View attachment 7218


I ducked into Dreamcatcher at the entrance further down Deer Run; plenty of noise skiing in there but no visible base damage. T glade had better coverage but still mighty thin in places. Trees on either side of Winnisook after 2pm were the real ticket.


----------



## Harvey

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> I won't be taking the gondola again this year unless I'm the only person on the mountain.



I rode the gondi twice Thursday afternoon. I was the only one in line and rode solo.

My first time in that gondi, I like the way you can see out of it, especially when alone.

Still I want my ski partners back.


----------



## DomB

Any one have updates on Belle?


----------



## Harvey

Besides closed today, no.

Snowmaking temps return tonight, going to be a long road back, for everyone.

Vs Gore it looks like you can ski to the base, or at least at the base.


----------



## saratogahalfday

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> Yeah, it was a little frustrating that they didn't open up more slopes.
> 
> I think Belleayre won't open a slope until it's groomed. Maybe for liability reasons? I followed the rules for a while but the temptation was just too great. So I cut through the glades to explore some other trails. They were in fact pretty rocky in spots and completely ungroomed but the powder was absolutely glorious! It felt like Colorado snow.
> 
> Only downside was I took a wrong turn and ended up in line for the gondola. There was no social distancing. Mask use was sporadic. I stuck to the chair after that, where there was never a line at all.


Rocks? Magic they are not.


----------



## ScottySkis

Very sad

"Dear Belleayre Friends and Family,

After a tremendous amount of rain and high winds, which has severely impacted our ability to operate in the current environment, The Christmas storm has dumped over 6.5 inches of rain on Belleayre.

This morning, supersaturated snow from the Yahoo trail let loose and slid into the Overlook Lodge. The lodge sustained significant damage, with windows and doors broken. No injuries have been reported.

The mountain will remain closed for the 26th of December as we are unable to provide a safe environment for our guests. The operations team is working diligently to manage the current situation and help the mountain recover quickly as we head into the rest of the holiday week.

For those of you that had tickets for the 26th, please complete the Customer Service form and we will get back to you with regards to your purchases as soon as possible. As we continue to adjust resort operations, we will continue to prioritize the safety of our guests and our staff. Moving forward we are encouraging our guests to please check back on our website with regards to any pertinent updates!

The mountain is currently planning to reopen on Sunday the 27th."


----------



## Brownski

I guess it’s too hard to just refund people’s’ tickets.


----------



## Stan_dupp

Brownski said:


> I guess it’s too hard to just refund people’s’ tickets.


It's bad


----------



## GoodTimes

Stan_dupp said:


> It's bad


This is the apocalypse


----------



## raisingarizona

Wet slide hits the lodge.


----------



## Stan_dupp

Heading down the stairs


----------



## Ripitz

Wow that’s crazy! Never saw an inbounds avalanche in the East. Looks like they made a good call in closing the mountain beforehand. Not a very Merry Christmas at the Belle ... very sad


----------



## Harvey

6 inches of rain is insane.


----------



## jasonwx

Harvey said:


> 6 inches of rain is insane.


A lot of people could have been hurt..They got lucky..


----------



## Ripitz

Just heard a mountain ops guy got caught up in one at Mt Snow on a snowmobile. Luckily he’s OK, the sled not so much


----------



## Harvey

jasonwx said:


> A lot of people could have been hurt..They got lucky..



Correction of my original comment, slide was this am, but because they were closed, no one was around.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Damn


----------



## wonderpony

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Brownski

I’m curious where the slide started and what the trail looks like. It’s only about the top third of those runs that’s very steep. Most of that area is solidly in the intermediate category


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> I’m curious where the slide started and what the trail looks like.



It's the fourth pic above. Pretty sure that's Yahoo.


----------



## Brownski

I see it now. Looks like it was just the lower portion


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Looks like it knocked out a wall!


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Is that worth trying to repair? It looks like a teardown.

Wow, I've spent a lot of days based out of Overlook during the past 20 seasons. My favorites are always the spring days where you can hang out on the deck.


----------



## XTski

jamesdeluxe said:


> Is that worth trying to repair? It looks like a teardown.
> 
> Wow, I've spent a lot of days based out of Overlook during the past 20 seasons. My favorites are always the spring days where you can hang out on the deck.


if they demo and start over that might require permits etc, so they probably repair instead


----------



## Harvey

In that first pic the roof looks compromised? I hope they can save it, it's a nice building.

ORDA having tough luck with mids.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Brownski said:


> I’m curious where the slide started and what the trail looks like. It’s only about the top third of those runs that’s very steep. Most of that area is solidly in the intermediate category


You can see the mellow blue pitch in this pic from the TR linked above, which shows how much rain must've come down for that to happen.


----------



## Brownski

jamesdeluxe said:


> Is that worth trying to repair? It looks like a teardown.


It looks to me like it didn’t take out any main walls. Might not be as bad as it appears


----------



## marcski

Its amazing something so low angle could slide like that. And, if you look at the photo posted above, it slide straight down to the grass.


----------



## Country Gun

jamesdeluxe said:


> You can see the mellow blue pitch in this pic from the TR linked above, which shows how much rain must've come down for that to happen.



That pic is Wanatuska the trail that slide is Yahoo, close to same pitch but steeper bank below the old triple lift. Flat area by lift probably pooled water , then blew out.


----------



## DomB

Sad to see


----------



## Ripitz

First Whiteface, now this? ... definitely an inside job


----------



## raisingarizona

marcski said:


> Its amazing something so low angle could slide like that. And, if you look at the photo posted above, it slide straight down to the grass.


Wet slides are like that. They move really slowly but they keep moving even across long stretches of flat terrain.

They scare the crap out of me. I’m adamant about being off the back country slopes in the spring once things start warming up.


----------



## Evantful

Harvey said:


> In that first pic the roof looks compromised? I hope they can save it, it's a nice building.
> 
> ORDA having tough luck with mids.


That was the wall and roof of the bump outs that the DEC added on at some point in the 80's.... they weren't exactly the most well built or nicest looking additions. The bulk of it looks to have hit in exactly the right spot on an easily collapsible wall, but one that's not apart of the main and original timber structure. 

Heres an old pic of the lodge before they molested it with additions over the years. The bump out that was wasted by the snow is where the windows are in this picture.

Hopefully they tear off that whole bump out and do something nice because frankly they never were nice to begin with.


----------



## Harvey

Welcome @Evantful .

Love that photo.

What year is it? Who owns the rights to it?

I'd love to use it in this piece:









The History of Belleayre Ski Center


The ski area development was inspired by the 1932 Winter Olympics.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## Green light

Harvey said:


> ORDA having tough luck with mids.


Geez Harv, don’t jinx the saddle lodge


----------



## Harvey

Ha I thought about that. That's one building that is better than it was.


----------



## Evantful

Harvey said:


> Welcome @Evantful .
> 
> Love that photo.
> 
> What year is it? Who owns the rights to it?


Thanks Harv! I'm actually a long time forum member, never realized I had yet to post on the new forums and never re-registered.

I grabbed that photo from The Coalition to Save Belleayre Mountain website a few years ago. There are a number of great historical photos and flyers. I have to imagine that photo is circa the late 50's or early 60's.

Here is another photo from probably the 70's or early 80's with the original masonry patio which houses the current bathrooms in the lower level. The vestibule by the chimney leads down stairs (and is stairs shown with the snow piled down them). The bump out that was hit hadn't been added yet. They then built the present day bar on top of that masonry patio and added the former wood deck. All that build out to skiers right really hurt the flow from the upper level to the lower level of the mountain.




All before it became this... T-111 siding and all. Really unfortunate that such a beautiful historic structure was so poorly modified in it's final iterations:


----------



## Harvey

Evantful said:


> I'm actually a long time forum member, never realized I had yet to post on the new forums and never re-registered



I remember you for sure. Really was saying glad you are back.

We had 700 members. Because Nabble is such a bit player there was no import software to make it all automatic. We've gotten less than 200 of our members back.

Back to Belle, I will reach out to the Coalition to see if I can use that pic. Love it.


----------



## Ripitz

While they are fixing up the place I hope they remedy that queer little step/ramp hazard inside where the bump out meets the original wall. I’ve seen many almost broken legs there


----------



## Harvey

I'm hearing that there is video footage of the slide, and that it was not slow motion but quite fast. Pending an engineer's review of course, but there is optimism that the building can be saved. It is believed it will be back in action this season.


----------



## Country Gun

Skied at B today, They made a pretty good recovery , the two ways down had nice snow. Mid lodge was all cleaned up outside. Food truck in one of slide pics was now serving down at the Tomahawk parking lot.


----------



## raisingarizona

Harvey said:


> I'm hearing that there is video footage of the slide, and that it was not slow motion but quite fast. Pending an engineer's review of course, but there is optimism that the building can be saved. It is believed it will be back in action this season.


Sweet. I hope we get to see it.


----------



## DomB

Country Gun said:


> Skied at B today, They made a pretty good recovery , the two ways down had nice snow. Mid lodge was all cleaned up outside. Food truck in one of slide pics was now serving down at the Tomahawk parking lot.


Thanks, Country Gun. How did you view the crowding/health risk or lack there off? Asking because I have a season pass; I went the Saturday after the storm and felt everything was safe except the booting up experience (folks close by without masks). Thanks for the intel in advance.


----------



## Tjf1967

DomB said:


> Thanks, Country Gun. How did you view the crowding/health risk or lack there off? Asking because I have a season pass; I went the Saturday after the storm and felt everything was safe except the booting up experience (folks close by without masks). Thanks for the intel in advance.


Did you have strangers booting up in the car with you?


----------



## DomB

No - the car next to me on driver side pulled up immediately after me and parked about two feet away, and they were not moving away from their car while booting up (or to the back of the car). As close as four or five feet without masks. I had a large ski bag on the passenger side and it is a CRV, so can be a bit tight. Next time, I will not put the bag on the passenger side, so that will solve that 'problem' - easier exit access to passenger side. 
I am pretty conservative on the health issues and confirmed about 8 different ways that the rule the mountain had in place was you wear a mask unless actively skiing or inside the lodge eating. I really don't care what other people do, but if I know a set of rules and bank on them, if people are less than 6 feet away from me, I want to be able to rely on the rules at least while I am in the parking lot getting my boots on. 
My in laws have a few health risk factors, so I try to know what the situation should be before I will place myself in a situation. Yes, going anywhere is a risk, but I try to make judgments based upon what I know about a situation ahead of time and what folks agree to before heading out. People don't want to wear masks, I think it is not the right call for society, but if you are six feet away from me, so be it.


----------



## Country Gun

Belleayre is doing it right correcting bad masking , asking for 6 ft at lifts. Everyone complying. At your car , just stay clear while booting up. Lots of parking space. Outdoors is a safe place to be!


----------



## Ripitz

The Belle skied great today. First day back after black out dates on the non-holiday pass was met with some nice fresh. Not sure how they measured it but I’d say somewhere in the 4-5 range on a scratchy base. Seeing the trees all plastered and minimal crowds added to the stoke. The sun even came out for a bit in the morning giving that what could be better than this kind of feeling. The mountain skied off quick since not much terrain has opened yet resulting in a lot of no nos enmasse. It looks like this storm added some much needed coverage and many more trails will be opening soon. The gondola line backed up a bit but moved fairly quick. Everyone seemed pretty good for the most part with masks and distancing. Tomahawk was moving at its usual glacial pace. Tried the summit lodge for a bathroom and lunch stop but it was locked. I heard it was open on the weekend. Not sure what the reasoning is to not have it open midweek. With the place pretty beat up we cut out early for a tour. Checked in and out with summit patrol for an out and back to the Belleayre lean tos. With some grooming and more snow coming it looks like it will ski well for a while.
The Overlook looked pretty good for taking on an avalanche. I was expecting much worse. If they moved quick it seems they could have it back in action. I hope they do soon.


----------



## Stan_dupp

Ripitz said:


> The Belle skied great today. First day back after black out dates on the non-holiday pass was met with some nice fresh. Not sure how they measured it but I’d say somewhere in the 4-5 range on a scratchy base. Seeing the trees all plastered and minimal crowds added to the stoke. The sun even came out for a bit in the morning giving that what could be better than this kind of feeling. The mountain skied off quick since not much terrain has opened yet resulting in a lot of no nos enmasse. It looks like this storm added some much needed coverage and many more trails will be opening soon. The gondola line backed up a bit but moved fairly quick. Everyone seemed pretty good for the most part with masks and distancing. Tomahawk was moving at its usual glacial pace. Tried the summit lodge for a bathroom and lunch stop but it was locked. I heard it was open on the weekend. Not sure what the reasoning is to not have it open midweek. With the place pretty beat up we cut out early for a tour. Checked in and out with summit patrol for an out and back to the Belleayre lean tos. With some grooming and more snow coming it looks like it will ski well for a while.
> The Overlook looked pretty good for taking on an avalanche. I was expecting much worse. If they moved quick it seems they could have it back in action. I hope they do soon.


You forgot to take a pic of the lock we probably met today cheers


----------



## DomB

Thanks for sharing - I was thinking of day tripping on Sunday so this is helpful and much appreciated. Not that I have touring gear, but what is the deal with the lean-tos? Where are they? Best, D.


----------



## Ripitz

They are shown on the trail map. It’s best to tell patrol if your going.


----------



## DomB

Ripitz said:


> They are shown on the trail map. It’s best to tell patrol if your going.


Aha - thanks. Cathedral Brook is one of my favorite trails; been dropping in from Roaring Brook.


----------



## Stan_dupp

DomB said:


> Thanks for sharing - I was thinking of day tripping on Sunday so this is helpful and much appreciated. Not that I have touring gear, but what is the deal with the lean-tos? Where are they? Best, D.


Skis on shoulder hoof it nice views and great place to eat lunch


----------



## Ripitz

DomB said:


> Cathedral Brook is one of my favorite trails; been dropping in from Roaring Brook.


Be careful in that area. Sometimes the little streams aren’t frozen even when there’s been lots of snow. Wet skis and fresh snow is not a good combo


----------



## DomB

Ripitz said:


> Be careful in that area. Sometimes the little streams aren’t frozen even when there’s been lots of snow. Wet skis and fresh snow is not a good combo


You're telling me. That is one trail I only ski when it is open, as it is relatively isolated, and changes quickly. Last March or the one before that, my son (after I warned him to be careful crossing the stream) fell in one of the brooks. He was fine, we had a good laugh and left to get him in some warm/dry clothes. A few hours before that, you could easily ski it or jump it; a few hours later he wasn't careful and took a little dunk. Good, safe lesson: same trail, same day, doesn't mean it skis the same!


----------



## snoloco

They did exactly the right thing to shore up the damaged portion of the roof and stabilize the structure. I work for a company that does damage assessments and structural repairs, so I have some knowledge.


----------



## Ripitz

I hope you guys are faster than the state


----------



## Ripitz

DomB said:


> few hours later he wasn't careful and took a little dunk. Good, safe lesson: same trail, same day, doesn't mean it skis the same!


I was skiing the trees one day with my nephew spinning laps all day on well known terrain. We were careful to stay together and watch each other ski. After our last meetup on the last run I powered out of the woods to gain speed for the flats back to the lodge. When I got there he was no where to be found. I waited and waited. I tried to call him and my phone had no service. I went into Overlook and used the guest phone and it went to voicemail. I went back outside and checked the ski racks. I even looked in the bar. I went back to customer service and told them to ask patrol to look for him on their sweep. I contemplated walking up myself because I knew exactly where I left him. I went back outside and waited in a panic. Then he appeared, walking downhill on skis. Turns out, where we stopped he had unknowingly stepped in a seep. After I shoved off he tried to as well and fell over into deep snow. His skis were iced up and clumped with snow. He tried again and fell into water. He tried to scrape his ski with the other with minimal results. Wet and sweaty he then walked out at a snowshoe pace. Lesson learned and now we always ski with scrapers and radios.


----------



## DomB

Ripitz said:


> I was skiing the trees one day with my nephew spinning laps all day on well known terrain. We were careful to stay together and watch each other ski. After our last meetup on the last run I powered out of the woods to gain speed for the flats back to the lodge. When I got there he was no where to be found. I waited and waited. I tried to call him and my phone had no service. I went into Overlook and used the guest phone and it went to voicemail. I went back outside and checked the ski racks. I even looked in the bar. I went back to customer service and told them to ask patrol to look for him on their sweep. I contemplated walking up myself because I knew exactly where I left him. I went back outside and waited in a panic. Then he appeared, walking downhill on skis. Turns out, where we stopped he had unknowingly stepped in a seep. After I shoved off he tried to as well and fell over into deep snow. His skis were iced up and clumped with snow. He tried again and fell into water. He tried to scrape his ski with the other with minimal results. Wet and sweaty he then walked out at a snowshoe pace. Lesson learned and now we always ski with scrapers and radios.


I am sorry you both went through that - glad it ended ok. I can imagine how intense and scary that was for you both.


----------



## Ripitz

Thanks, it was scary. Especially with the lifts closed I couldn’t go back up to look for him. He’s a big boy, 21 years old with two deployments in the Middle East, can hold his own and then some, but we all know that accidents can happen to anyone. It really hits you though when you start a missing person report. I really wasn’t looking forward to calling my sister to tell her I lost her son. We had just been up at Whiteface and saw all of the search and rescue efforts looking for the guy who bumped his head and ended up in California. The helicopter flying around, guys with dogs loading in the gondola and lines of people probing all over the woods... not good. In the end he was fine and luckily wasn’t hurt or didn’t end up on a cross country trip. It’s super easy to get lured into complacency when riding the lifts but we try to be prepared like any other mountain adventure.
I’m glad your son was fine too, just a little wet. In some situations extra dry clothes can be the difference between life and death or in this case a more comfortable ride home?


----------



## DomB

Belle skied well today from 8:30 to 10:30. Once lines on the least used lifts got to more than a minute or two, I left - just my own personal risk tolerance. Then took a walk in the woods on a trail in Phoenecia that used to be used for accessing tanbark (Cypress?) for civil war boot-making and later bluestone for the city. Very peaceful. 

Belle should get a lot of credit for (1) blowing snow - they are blowing all over on the trails that are not open, so it may be they can sell more tickets on MLK day and (2) customer service - this was only my second day, and as TJ anticipated, my pass did not work. They taped my new pass to the door so I could pick it up this morning without going inside any buildings. 

My guess is that for the holiday weekend you will be able to weave between Tomahawk and 7, which will help with crowding.

Also credit to Belle because they are taking Covid mitigation meaures very seriously.

I don't want to complain about grooming because I know how many challenges the hills have with Covid, but it seems like they are doing what they have done the past few seasons - don't groom too deep, which can get skied off quickly. Weather obviously has been a big challenge.


----------



## idratherbskiing

DomB said:


> Belle skied well today from 8:30 to 10:30. Once lines on the least used lifts got to more than a minute or two, I left - just my own personal risk tolerance. Then took a walk in the woods on a trail in Phoenecia that used to be used for accessing tanbark (Cypress?) for civil war boot-making and later bluestone for the city. Very peaceful.
> 
> Belle should get a lot of credit for (1) blowing snow - they are blowing all over on the trails that are not open, so it may be they can sell more tickets on MLK day and (2) customer service - this was only my second day, and as TJ anticipated, my pass did not work. They taped my new pass to the door so I could pick it up this morning without going inside any buildings.
> 
> My guess is that for the holiday weekend you will be able to weave between Tomahawk and 7, which will help with crowding.
> 
> Also credit to Belle because they are taking Covid mitigation meaures very seriously.
> 
> I don't want to complain about grooming because I know how many challenges the hills have with Covid, but it seems like they are doing what they have done the past few seasons - don't groom too deep, which can get skied off quickly. Weather obviously has been a big challenge.



First time at Belle in a few years for me and I echo it was good from 830 to 1030. Skiing as a single is not as much fun now that there isn't a single line. Parked by Tomahawk, admired someones sprinter from a distance and a roof top tent which I haven't seen in person.


----------



## DomB

idratherbskiing said:


> First time at Belle in a few years for me and I echo it was good from 830 to 1030. Skiing as a single is not as much fun now that there isn't a single line. Parked by Tomahawk, admired someones sprinter from a distance and a roof top tent which I haven't seen in person.


Ha - that was my tent - size is a bit bigger than a queen bed inside. "Skiing parking lot" was not a planned use case when I was buying, but worked well : ) 

Did you stay later, and if so, how were conditions after?


----------



## idratherbskiing

DomB said:


> Ha - that was my tent - size is a bit bigger than a queen bed inside. "Skiing parking lot" was not a planned use case when I was buying, but worked well : )
> 
> Did you stay later, and if so, how were conditions after?


was outta there by 1045


----------



## snowalrus

DomB said:


> Did you stay later, and if so, how were conditions after?


I was there yesterday too and agree the morning conditions were nice. Felt like they've done a good job with snowmaking especially after the rain & avalanche. By early afternoon it got skied off and icy - by no means the worst it can get but it was obvious the snow was deteriorating.


----------



## Ripitz

Mid Winter firm. Slopes empty today


----------



## Ripitz

I don’t know what the morning was like but the afternoon was like skydiving through a cloud


----------



## DomB

Ripitz said:


> I don’t know what the morning was like but the afternoon was like skydiving through a cloud


Thanks Rip - have they been running 7 during the week? Will be heading up on Thursday so wanted to get a sense of what they have been running. I plan to avoid the Gondi even though I think it will be uncrowded, so trying to figure out if I will be bouncing between Tomahawk and 7 or Belleayre Express. 
Do you know if for Belleayre Express they load as limited to your group (ie you load with who you come with)? 
Thanks for posting on conditions - nice to see another Bell 'regular'


----------



## G.ski

Ripitz said:


> I don’t know what the morning was like but the afternoon was like skydiving through a cloud


Yeah I pulled the 11-3pm skydiving shift as well. Snow was good but having to stop every half run to scrape ice off my goggles was a pain. Similar conditions today I put off my trip to Platty until tomorrow because of that.


----------



## G.ski

DomB said:


> Thanks Rip - have they been running 7 during the week? Will be heading up on Thursday so wanted to get a sense of what they have been running. I plan to avoid the Gondi even though I think it will be uncrowded, so trying to figure out if I will be bouncing between Tomahawk and 7 or Belleayre Express.
> Do you know if for Belleayre Express they load as limited to your group (ie you load with who you come with)?
> Thanks for posting on conditions - nice to see another Bell 'regular'


7 has not run much if at all this season. Park at Tomahawk and run laps there that's what I've been doing. I also venture over to the lift 6 side but that usually requires an eventual trip up the Gondi to get back to Tomahawk. Not so bad they have been leaving all the windows open in the cabins plus I just tell them I'm riding solo so I get a cabin all to myself.
As far as I can tell you can ride solo on any lift there if that's what you prefer.


----------



## Ripitz

We did a few laps on Deer Run with the little one. We’ve been using the gondola to keep her warm. She’s 3 so using chairs is a little unsettling for me. No line at all just walk right up. I don’t know about catching COVID in the cabins but we have felt pretty safe especially when no one is around. The windows are open and we keep our masks and gloves on. It looks like they are running all lifts for the holiday weekend. Not sure about lift 7 spinning midweek but Tomahawk usually does. I think they had it down for a day or two earlier this week for maintenance. It would be great if they could speed that thing up. 
We stopped at the Pine Hill Arms for dinner on the way home. The dining room was empty when we got there, only two other groups came in and we were spaced very far apart. The food was great and it was good to see them open. It may be risky and some might say unnecessary but these places need our support!


----------



## snoloco

Lift 7 has been running weekends this year. It first ran December 19th/20th, but was down until at least the weekend after New Year's due to the avalanche. Tomahawk has been running daily. Last year it was the other way around where Lift 7 ran daily and Tomahawk rarely ran. As of last weekend, according to my dad, you could not get back to Tomahawk from the Overlook area. You had to ski down to the bottom and go up the gondola. Going from Tomahawk to the other side, the only way was to ski across the top. I'm not sure if that has changed for this weekend. Their snow report has said they were making snow on Algonquin, Tomahawk Crossing, and Expressway. These are the connections between the two sides at mid mountain. Tomahawk Crossing overlaps a portion of Algonquin.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Belleayre was an absolute dream today.

I've been skiing Belle for three years and I don't think I've ever seen Cathedral Brook open. Unlike the rest of the mountain, they don't groom it at all. So there are weeds sticking up, blown down trees, and whatever snow happens to have fallen. At several points I had to jump (or wade) across streams intersecting the trail. It was glorious.


----------



## Ripitz

Adventure skiing!


----------



## JTG

I think WF should take their cue from Belle....open more natural trails with thin cover!


----------



## DomB

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> Belleayre was an absolute dream today.
> 
> I've been skiing Belle for three years and I don't think I've ever seen Cathedral Brook open. Unlike the rest of the mountain, they don't groom it at all. So there are weeds sticking up, blown down trees, and whatever snow happens to have fallen. At several points I had to jump (or wade) across streams intersecting the trail. It was glorious.


Cathedral is my favorite trail at Belle. Thanks for posting this. I am heading up on Thursday (and maybe Wednesday night if I will be the only one at my favorite low frills ski club) to take a day off to ski near my bday.

There is another all-natural trail called Utsayantha that is only open on natural snow that might be the steepest at Belle (groomed or ungroomed). And while folks make fun of the short steeps at Belle, where it is steep, it can be pretty steep. It looks like it may not be open, but that is a fun one when there is enough snow. 

JTG - Belle used to be very good at opening a fair amount of trails with bumps or natural conditions. That changed initially after the Gondi went in but seems to be making a come back. There was a year or two where they groomed out all bumps everywhere, which was a bummer. Good on Belle for bringing bumps backed. Looks like they are bumped/ungroomed on 3 or 4 trails right now. 

I love Gore, but I was surprised by the lack of bump runs when I have been there. May be the answers is that they open a lot of glades. I haven't been there too many days when the glades were skiable, but when they were they were great.


----------



## billyb3

Cathedral has never been open while I have been either. How long is it out to the top if you are skating at a decent speed?


----------



## billyb3

DomB said:


> There is another all-natural trail called Utsayantha that is only open on natural snow that might be the steepest at Belle (groomed or ungroomed). And while folks make fun of the short steeps at Belle, where it is steep, it can be pretty steep. It looks like it may not be open, but that is a fun one when there is enough snow.


Latest snow report shows it open with bumps! https://www.belleayre.com/mountain/snow-report/


----------



## jasonwx

billyb3 said:


> Cathedral has never been open while I have been either. How long is it out to the top if you are skating at a decent speed?


15 mins +-


----------



## Duckbutter

billyb3 said:


> Cathedral has never been open while I have been either. How long is it out to the top if you are skating at a decent speed?


Only a few minutes. There is a low angle traverse on the way out too but enough of a pitch that you can just sit back and check out the woods. The lean-to is perfect for blazing before you drop in


----------



## Duckbutter

jasonwx said:


> 15 mins +-


If you're on a monoski


----------



## Ripitz

I heard once they had prisoners thin out the woods in the glen past the hirschland lean-to for tree skiing. I thought that was a good use of their time if it’s true. I remember possibly that it was on old trail maps too. Maybe back when they had the cat skiing shuttle? Kinda thwacky over there, could use some “maintenance”


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Harv and I at Cathedral Brook, MLK weekend 2010:








Belleayre Mtn, NY: 1/16/10


Jamesdeluxe and I were invited to attend the MLK day press event at Belleayre, in Highmount, NY. I’d never been to Belle and definitely wanted to ski New York’s mountain in the Catskills. We were hosted by the gregarious and energetic Tony Lanza, Belleayre’s Mountain Superintendent, the top guy...




nyskiblog.com


----------



## Duckbutter

Ripitz said:


> Kinda thwacky over there, could use some “maintenance”


Sign me up. While on the subject maybe there is a way to get a few brush hog passes on the Highmount Trails.

The Beast! Hahaha. They retired that thing? Good


----------



## Ripitz

First appeared in 2000 Disappeared from the maps in 2015


----------



## DomB

Ripitz said:


> First appeared in 2000 Disappeared from the maps in 2015


That is cool. I probably started skiing Belle around 2015 and never saw the Glen. Do you think that area is skiable? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stan_dupp

Duckbutter said:


> Sign me up. While on the subject maybe there is a way to get a few brush hog passes on the Highmount Trails.
> 
> The Beast! Hahaha. They retired that thing? Good


Best we could hope for is a forest fire


----------



## Ripitz

DomB said:


> Do you think that area is skiable?


Short, bushy and full of terrain traps. Don’t follow tracks


----------



## Ripitz

Unless of course you know where you are going


----------



## Stan_dupp

Seneca has been awesome the last couple of days grippy and super fast it was one of the best groomers of the weekend, potential to hit 60mph once you rolled near the b netting at the bottom so much fun


----------



## Ripitz

Love that roller. I think it’s Tuscarora


----------



## Stan_dupp

Ripitz said:


> Love that roller. I think it’s Tuscarora


I think you are right, roll that and if you parked in tomahawk boom beers, and life is great


----------



## Ripitz

Supersonic


----------



## Ripitz

Duckbutter said:


> maybe there is a way to get a few brush hog passes on the Highmount Trails.
> 
> The Beast! Hahaha.


----------



## Country Gun

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> Belleayre was an absolute dream today.
> 
> I've been skiing Belle for three years and I don't think I've ever seen Cathedral Brook open. Unlike the rest of the mountain, they don't groom it at all. So there are weeds sticking up, blown down trees, and whatever snow happens to have fallen. At several points I had to jump (or wade) across streams intersecting the trail. It was glorious.





Q*bert Jones IV said:


> Belleayre was an absolute dream today.
> 
> I've been skiing Belle for three years and I don't think I've ever seen Cathedral Brook open. Unlike the rest of the mountain, they don't groom it at all. So there are weeds sticking up, blown down trees, and whatever snow happens to have fallen. At several points I had to jump (or wade) across streams intersecting the trail. It was glorious.


Cathedral Brook was open early December 2019 not much snow that season after that. 
Skied it Sunday it was very good . Runout has way more water ditches than last season . That 6 inch rain is still draining off the mountain.
If you’re lazy enter the bottom half from Boaring Brook. You missed the best part, but you will still get a small taste.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Duckbutter said:


> A few brush hog passes on the Highmount Trails.


There was a big difference in the amount of brush from when I skied it in 2007 (not much) and 2015. I bet it's tough to ski at this point.

I haven't been paying attention; whatever happened with the Belleayre Resort and bringing Highmount back to life?


----------



## jasonwx

jamesdeluxe said:


> Harv and I at Cathedral Brook, MLK weekend 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belleayre Mtn, NY: 1/16/10
> 
> 
> Jamesdeluxe and I were invited to attend the MLK day press event at Belleayre, in Highmount, NY. I’d never been to Belle and definitely wanted to ski New York’s mountain in the Catskills. We were hosted by the gregarious and energetic Tony Lanza, Belleayre’s Mountain Superintendent, the top guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyskiblog.com


I was with you guys 
It was a fun day


----------



## Ripitz

jamesdeluxe said:


> Harv and I at Cathedral Brook, MLK weekend 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belleayre Mtn, NY: 1/16/10
> 
> 
> Jamesdeluxe and I were invited to attend the MLK day press event at Belleayre, in Highmount, NY. I’d never been to Belle and definitely wanted to ski New York’s mountain in the Catskills. We were hosted by the gregarious and energetic Tony Lanza, Belleayre’s Mountain Superintendent, the top guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyskiblog.com


Vintage ski blog


----------



## Ripitz

Last I heard they have all the approvals they just need the cash. It is dependent on them bringing in someone like Marriot. With Airbnb, VRBO and now COVID the big chains are probably looking to shed real estate not invest in a new project. But who knows it might look good to someone when it is right next to a ski area who’s success is virtually guaranteed by the government. There used to be hundreds of resorts up there that came and went in less than a hundred years. Hard to justify a new one. In the mean time they could thin the woods with prisoners and run the shuttle that they already have


----------



## Brownski

Ripitz said:


> they could thin the woods with prisoners


Hmmm- not sure I’m on board with this.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

DomB said:


> Cathedral is my favorite trail at Belle. Thanks for posting this. I am heading up on Thursday (and maybe Wednesday night if I will be the only one at my favorite low frills ski club) to take a day off to ski near my bday.
> 
> There is another all-natural trail called Utsayantha that is only open on natural snow that might be the steepest at Belle (groomed or ungroomed). And while folks make fun of the short steeps at Belle, where it is steep, it can be pretty steep. It looks like it may not be open, but that is a fun one when there is enough snow.
> 
> JTG - Belle used to be very good at opening a fair amount of trails with bumps or natural conditions. That changed initially after the Gondi went in but seems to be making a come back. There was a year or two where they groomed out all bumps everywhere, which was a bummer. Good on Belle for bringing bumps backed. Looks like they are bumped/ungroomed on 3 or 4 trails right now.
> 
> I love Gore, but I was surprised by the lack of bump runs when I have been there. May be the answers is that they open a lot of glades. I haven't been there too many days when the glades were skiable, but when they were they were great.


Hey, @DomB, I've got some sour news for you. I went back today and Cathedral Brook was not officially open. Officially. Oddly a few runs that were open yesterday were closed today. Also, neither Tomahawk nor Lift 7 were running. 

Other than that, the snow was exemplary. Have a blast!


----------



## DomB

Thanks, Q! It is so weird - I looked at the conditions report and it changing throughout the day, with Cathedral Brook listed as closed then open. Thanks for the intel. 

I will still plan to park at Tomahawk. I can ski down to Lightening and then take Belle express. Not quite there yet on the gondi.


----------



## Brownski

I think the Gondi is safe as long as you don’t share the cabin with a stranger, isn’t it?


----------



## Ripitz

I think that’s up for debate


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

DomB said:


> Thanks, Q! It is so weird - I looked at the conditions report and it changing throughout the day, with Cathedral Brook listed as closed then open. Thanks for the intel.
> 
> I will still plan to park at Tomahawk. I can ski down to Lightening and then take Belle express. Not quite there yet on the gondi.





Brownski said:


> I think the Gondi is safe as long as you don’t share the cabin with a stranger, isn’t it?



I'd call myself careful, but not psychotic, about COVID. And I'm not quite cool with the gondola. It's *probably* fine but why risk probably when you don't really need to? I've mostly been doing what DomB describes.


----------



## marcski

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> Also, neither Tomahawk nor Lift 7 were running.
> 
> Other than that, the snow was exemplary. Have a blast!



WTF was up with Tomahawk not running today. It is such the perfect Covid lift/lot situation and has been running all year. If they stop running it mid-week now during Covid, it is just stupid. You can be sure as hell they arent letting any staff go. To have no upper mt. Chair running other than the Superchief during Covid is dumb. I'm with you guys, no gondi for me. 

What is the (your) opinion since ORDA has taken over management from DEC? You longtime Belle skiers would certainly know better than I.


----------



## Ripitz

Surprised they didn’t run Tomahawk or 7, not cool


----------



## snoloco

My guess would be staff shortages.


----------



## snowalrus

They posted that it was to give their lifties a day off yesterday and today. Understandable for sure, but feels like that's something that they could've announced a bit more in advance.


----------



## DomB

snowalrus said:


> They posted that it was to give their lifties a day off yesterday and today. Understandable for sure, but feels like that's something that they could've announced a bit more in advance.


Where did they post that? I have been checking the snow report pretty regularly and never saw. 

I had a fun day as the snow was pretty awesome (one of the rare times I have had soft bumps on Belleayre Run - I actually fell at the very tope because I was expecting the hard, ungiving bumps and got powdery goodness). Cathedral Brook was phenomenal and worth the skate/hike. There must have been some additional snow because there were no tracks on the trail from the top. 

Utsy was also phenomenal. But a five minute walk/skate because 7 and Tomahawk were not running. If either was running, you could have easily lapped that all day without anyone around!

I left around 12 because there was a line at Belleayre Express and I am not comfortable with the Gondi. It was fine because I don't really have my ski legs, got primo quality on Cathedral Brook and Utsy, but I agree with Marcski that it makes no sense to not run 7 or Tomahawk. Those are my go-tos on crowded days, never mind Covid-world. 

Also, for folks thinking about going, if you can safely go I would get to Belle or Platty, as the patrollers were saying the temps will hold low, so the snow quality should stay high on the ungroomed trails. 

Great day all around.


----------



## Stan_dupp

snowalrus said:


> They posted that it was to give their lifties a day off yesterday and today. Understandable for sure, but feels like that's something that they could've announced a bit more in advance.


Paid??


----------



## DomB

marcski said:


> WTF was up with Tomahawk not running today. It is such the perfect Covid lift/lot situation and has been running all year. If they stop running it mid-week now during Covid, it is just stupid. You can be sure as hell they arent letting any staff go. To have no upper mt. Chair running other than the Superchief during Covid is dumb. I'm with you guys, no gondi for me.
> 
> What is the (your) opinion since ORDA has taken over management from DEC? You longtime Belle skiers would certainly know better than I.


My opinion of recent management at Belle form a skiing experience is not high. From a COVID perspective it seems they are working hard on it. 

Marc, on this one, I think I first started skiing Belle shortly after ORDA took over. The old timers tell me it is not the same. Apparently Belle would blow snow in a way that was expensive but very high quality, and they didn't really focus on budgets. (I know there is a huge debate on the forum about state run mountains and efficiency; not trying to poke the bear). 

I had a few seasons in before the current GM started, and I do not have a high opinion of current management. The character of Belle has changed. (1) the Gondi has flooded trails like Deer, Dot, and Seneca. Deer used to be a great family trail, but now there are human missiles everywhere. They regraded Deer to take away some of its character. 

(2) For a few seasons, they really took away bumps, which was one of the reasons I made Belle our home for a few years. That was a bummer. To be fair and honest, this season they are making an effort to have some bump runs. I counted 5 ungroomed or bump runs that were of quality today. I can't remember the last time that happened. And I think the Belleayre Run bumps at the top were the best I have ever seen them in 5 seasons at Belle.

(3) PreCovid post new GM, there was clearly an emphasis on flooding the mountain with skiers. 

Next year we may go to Southern Vermont because my daughter's friend skis there. It is not a mountain with character and I don't even want to say its name here out of embarassment . . . . 

I personally cannot hold it against the Mountain that they are trying to get more skiers, and if they get more fast lifts, they will get more crowded. If my kids were very young now, I probably wouldn't start them out at Belle.


----------



## DomB

Ripitz said:


> I think that’s up for debate


Yeah Brown and Rip - it is a personal judgment, but from what I could see, riding a Gondi is considered a higher risk than a normal chair. That does not mean it is high risk; just higher risk. It ends up being closer to an indoor environment than a chair. 
Of course, you can only be exposed to Covid from your eyes, mouth, and nose, so it does stand to reason that a Gondi is fairly low risk. I guess you could touch a contaminated surface but I imagine they clean frequently. 

From my POV, I know chairs are lower risk and certainly at Belle have shorter lines (lower risk); I am pretty risk adverse (yes, going to the mountain is a risk) so I just skip the Gonid.


----------



## snowalrus

DomB said:


> Where did they post that? I have been checking the snow report pretty regularly and never saw.


On their social media (Facebook/IG) people were also asking about why Tomahawk and 7 were closed. Their response was something like "scheduling for staff to have a couple days off" (don't remember word for word).


----------



## DomB

snowalrus said:


> On their social media (Facebook/IG) people were also asking about why Tomahawk and 7 were closed. Their response was something like "scheduling for staff to have a couple days off" (don't remember word for word).


Got it thanks. I don't have the Facebook. Maybe I will change that at some point . . . .


----------



## marcski

snowalrus said:


> On their social media (Facebook/IG) people were also asking about why Tomahawk and 7 were closed. Their response was something like "scheduling for staff to have a couple days off" (don't remember word for word).


Let's see if they remember to reschedule them for Monday-Thursday in the future.


----------



## ScottySkis

DomB said:


> Got it thanks. I don't have the Facebook. Maybe I will change that at some point . . . .


U can go on Facebook by not sign up for those pages for any business

Fyi
( remember run into u at platty 2 years ago was awesome day.


----------



## Ripitz

DomB said:


> Next year we may go to Southern Vermont


I’d only go to Magic or Bromley. Probably wouldn’t go to the others even if it was free


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Crowded and cold but wonderful. Cathedral Brook is open again.


----------



## billyb3

Anyone go today (sat)? How bad were lines at gondola (any wind holds)?

Trying to make a "warming plan" for tomorrow with my lil' guy. 

Thanks!


----------



## billyb3

billyb3 said:


> Anyone go today (sat)? How bad were lines at gondola (any wind holds)?


To follow-up, lines weren't terrible on Sunday...no different that other weekends this year. Both the gondola and hsq had lines right around 10 minutes in the late morning. Triple chair was down for the morning, but ran all afternoon. No lines (as usual) on triple chair or tomahawk.

Snow was pretty nice! Glades were officially closed, but popped into part of Belleayre Glade and it was pretty good. One more storm and things will be fantastic.

Only one stream with moving water on Cathedral Brook...so, progress?


----------



## Kevin

Conditions on Sunday were great - trails well groomed and plenty of snow to be had everywhere. Gondola line was a bit long in the morning (10am - 20 min wait). According to staff they had about 1000 tickets sold that day and rest were season pass holders. All lifts running all day only one big wait at super chief. Easy to have a good day with the sun shining bright all day! My 11 year old daughter did her first black (Wanatuska) so the day felt especially good for me. Waiting for Dot to open!


----------



## Ripitz

A few quick afternoon laps on Tomahawk with no one around. Feeling sketched now about riding in the gondola.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Belle was terrific today. 

I hit Dreamcatcher Glades, Chippewa Glades, Big T Glades, Cathedral Brook, and Utsayantha, breaking damn near every rule in Belleayre's book. (None were officially open.)


----------



## G.ski

Good to know I'll be at Belle tomorrow.


----------



## Ripitz

Very naughty


----------



## billyb3

Very jealous! Snow report has Big T & Lift Line officially open tomorrow.


----------



## DomB

billyb3 said:


> Very jealous! Snow report has Big T & Lift Line officially open tomorrow.


Wow - have they been getting more snow? Big T is usually one of the last glades to open. Haven't been paying attention to the weather.


----------



## billyb3

Report says 4" in last 24 hours, but things were close when I was there on Sunday. Anyone go today?


----------



## snowalrus

Does anyone know if Howe's Highway and Tomahawk Crossing are fully open? They're listed as open in the snow report but I'm wondering if it's possible yet to traverse from the Superchief side of the mountain to the bottom of Tomahawk. When I was there in early January they had some sections of each open but they weren't connected.


----------



## billyb3

snowalrus said:


> Does anyone know if Howe's Highway and Tomahawk Crossing are fully open?


yes, was open on sunday.


----------



## G.ski

billyb3 said:


> Report says 4" in last 24 hours, but things were close when I was there on Sunday. Anyone go today?


I was there yesterday trees still on the bony side. Liftline stuff like Tomahawk liftline and Big T (the narrow trail, not the trees) were open and decent. Best snow was on Tongora top to bottom and Utsayantha.


----------



## chr1s

Anyone have an idea how Belleayre is releasing weekend tickets? I am looking to go Sunday, 2/7. A week or so ago I saw some weekend tickets available, currently there are none. I am trying to figure out if additional tickets will be released or if there is a pattern to it. For example the Wednesday before they look at how much of the mountain is open, weather forecast, then determine how many additional tickets are released.... I called customer service and they had no additional info


----------



## Jersey Skier

Does anyone know what the situation is for picking up lift tickets? I'm thinking about buying one for Wednesday, but I'd rather not have to stand in line for an hour to pick it up. I figure Bell will be more fun than Hunter after the storm, even though I have an Epic Pass


----------



## Harvey

Jersey Skier said:


> I figure Bell will be more fun than Hunter after the storm,



Was thinking the same.

Cats going to get snow? Open Snow seems to think so, NWS not so much.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Jersey Skier said:


> Does anyone know what the situation is for picking up lift tickets? I'm thinking about buying one for Wednesday, but I'd rather not have to stand in line for an hour to pick it up. I figure Bell will be more fun than Hunter after the storm, even though I have an Epic Pass



I'm not an authority and other people may have more/better info but as I understand it, you buy your lift ticket online, then get it printed at a kiosk outside the lodge. I have never seen anyone who had to wait even a moment and I've been to Belle 8 or 9 times so far this season. Hope you have fun!


----------



## Jersey Skier

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> I'm not an authority and other people may have more/better info but as I understand it, you buy your lift ticket online, then get it printed at a kiosk outside the lodge. I have never seen anyone who had to wait even a moment and I've been to Belle 8 or 9 times so far this season. Hope you have fun!


Good to hear. I've seen the lines at Hunter out the door to the parking lots and didn't want to deal with something like that.


----------



## Kingslug

Im at bell tuesday..epic pass but think hunter will be nuts


----------



## lukoson

Anyone there today? Debating between Belleayre and Gore for tomorrow.


----------



## Kingslug

Gore is in good shape..and..its a tad bigger than bell...


----------



## lukoson

Thanks. We do gore almost every weekend but skipped today. Was just thinking of belle for a change of scenery but looking like we’re definitely going to belle Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## Kingslug

Bring the fat skis...


----------



## snowalrus

Belle was nice today. Conditions were somewhere between packed powder and hard pack depending on your personal definition, but no ice (at least until 2 or so when I left). Very fast snow. Tomahawk and 7 had no line, Superchief had maybe a 2 minute line at it's busiest. Trails rarely felt crowded.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Belle-issimo.


----------



## lukoson

What time do lifts start spinning during the week? Can’t find it on website. Last time I was there on a weekend it was 9am. Thanks


----------



## billyb3

Same time (9am) days a week (https://www.belleayre.com/plan-your-visit/first-time-visitors-guide/)


----------



## lukoson

Gonna be hard to sleep tonight!


----------



## Stan_dupp

If they spin.........


----------



## Kingslug

Hunter reports 20 inches..guess Bell is the same.


----------



## Harvey

Looks deep.


----------



## DomB

lukoson said:


> Gonna be hard to sleep tonight!


Also fyi, at least on weekends, if ski patrol clears the lift they will load early. I don't think they could clear early on a day like this. 

That hunter line scared me. Get enough people outside very close and the physics gets closer (how much I don't know) to indoors.


----------



## Jersey Skier

Haven't been to Belleayre this season. Heading up tomorrow. Just noticed they're not running the Tomahawk or #7 lifts. Is that normal? I would think the Gondi line would be a zoo because of this, especially on a powder day.


----------



## Kingslug

yup


----------



## Kingslug

you have to cut over to the express before you reach the tomahawk..check the map..it limits you to one lift but you can ski most everything. Cutbacks..costs a lot of money to run the gondi..so why bother running a lift next to it..resorts don't care about long lines.


----------



## Kingslug

Gore figures out how to distance people on the gondi line..keep your skis on until you get near the gate...


----------



## billyb3

Skiied the morning. Glades and steep stuff were great, especially Dreamcatcher & Winnisook! Snow was a bit heavy, so hard to keep momentum and make great turns on the flatter stuff. HSQ opened around 9:10 and Tomahawk around 10. Saw the first people going up the gondola around 11:30 when I was heading out, not sure why it took so long to get going (also, anyone know why they would run it in reverse during prep)? Triple chair wasn't running, but they were cleaning up loading area when I left.

Highlight of the day was *finding* my ski after a five minute search on Dreamcatcher. Clipped a stump and popped a ski off...snow was so deep that it was really hard to find. I was mentally preparing for a really sad walk out, but finally found it!


----------



## Ripitz

Nice shots. Glad you found your ski. Much easier with two of them


----------



## Ripitz

Found the skis at a yard sale. They were half off!


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

When I was a kid taking lessons, they would make us ski down the mountain with only one ski. But I wouldn't want to try that in the woods.


----------



## DomB

billyb3 said:


> Skiied the morning. Glades and steep stuff were great, especially Dreamcatcher & Winnisook! Snow was a bit heavy, so hard to keep momentum and make great turns on the flatter stuff. HSQ opened around 9:10 and Tomahawk around 10. Saw the first people going up the gondola around 11:30 when I was heading out, not sure why it took so long to get going (also, anyone know why they would run it in reverse during prep)? Triple chair wasn't running, but they were cleaning up loading area when I left.
> 
> Highlight of the day was *finding* my ski after a five minute search on Dreamcatcher. Clipped a stump and popped a ski off...snow was so deep that it was really hard to find. I was mentally preparing for a really sad walk out, but finally found it!
> 
> View attachment 7854
> View attachment 7855
> View attachment 7856


Gondi runs late on bad weather days (because like Gore I think) they don't have a cover for the cabins, so with big storms sometimes the cabin doors freeze up and need to be manually addressed. Believe Whiteface has a housing for the gondi cabins.


----------



## Brownski

I find it kind of curious that anybody would put in a gondola without a barn. At Killington they would take the cabins off the line every night. I helped with the K1 a bunch of times late season. Pushing them around by hand was actually fun.


----------



## Jersey Skier

95's or 107's tomorrow for leftovers?


----------



## Kingslug

I ski 105 all day...117 for the deep stuff. Tomorrow ...105 day..I can't ski woods with the surfboards too well.


----------



## lukoson

Today was great! Would have been there tomorrow but pooped and knees are throbbin.


----------



## billyb3

DomB said:


> Gondi runs late on bad weather days (because like Gore I think) they don't have a cover for the cabins, so with big storms sometimes the cabin doors freeze up and need to be manually addressed. Believe Whiteface has a housing for the gondi cabins.


ah, that makes sense. thanks!


----------



## Face4Me

DomB said:


> Gondi runs late on bad weather days (because like Gore I think) they don't have a cover for the cabins, so with big storms sometimes the cabin doors freeze up and need to be manually addressed. Believe Whiteface has a housing for the gondi cabins.


Yes ... There is definitely a storage garage for the cabins at Whiteface, but they VERY rarely bring the cabins inside. That would mean paying people for two extra hours a day. It only cost taxpayers $2.4 million for the replacement cabins and other upgrades they did this past summer ... why would you want to protect that investment?


----------



## moguljunkie

Are there intermediate bumps anywhere on the mountain these days? Would love to get my kids in the moguls but am not seeing anything this year. That used to be Belleayre's specialty.


----------



## DomB

moguljunkie said:


> Are there intermediate bumps anywhere on the mountain these days? Would love to get my kids in the moguls but am not seeing anything this year. That used to be Belleayre's specialty.


They are doing pretty good on this this year (best in four years?). Check out wanatuska, esopus, lower catherdral, mid belleayre run. 

If you go to the snow report, click on the more difficult area, and you will see three bump icon for bump trails. 

My guess is esopus will be best as it is most off the beaten track. Catherdral is proabably not actually bumps, just natural ungroomed chop, trees down, and creeks.


----------



## moguljunkie

DomB said:


> They are doing pretty good on this this year (best in four years?). Check out wanatuska, esopus, lower catherdral, mid belleayre run.
> 
> If you go to the snow report, click on the more difficult area, and you will see three bump icon for bump trails.
> 
> My guess is esopus will be best as it is most off the beaten track. Catherdral is proabably not actually bumps, just natural ungroomed chop, trees down, and creeks.


Thanks for the info. We did ski Belleayre Run today. There were some consolidated piles to bounce around on in the mid and lower parts of the trail but not the usual designated area with fully formed bumps. Maybe if they leave it as is, it will turn into that soon. Will check out the other trails you suggested.


----------



## Kingslug

Bell was da bomb today...best shape in a while. All the glades are in play. And it snowed all day..and still might be.


----------



## Harvey

DomB said:


> they don't have a cover for the cabins


What is the building at the top?


----------



## chr1s

Kingslug said:


> Bell was da bomb today...best shape in a while. All the glades are in play. And it snowed all day..and still might be.


Was the Tomahawk lift running? Didn’t look like it on the Snow Report. Anyone know why not?

It’s annoying that if you want to hit anything on that half of the mountain you need to wait in line for the gondola.


----------



## Kingslug

No Tomahawk...they figure its expensive enough to run the gondi. Lines were a bit long but you get to stand there and ...smell waffles....which is a good thing.


----------



## Kingslug




----------



## chr1s

Kingslug said:


> No Tomahawk...they figure its expensive enough to run the gondi. Lines were a bit long but you get to stand there and ...smell waffles....which is a good thing.


Hmmm but Triple Chair was open. Why run the Triple Chair over the Tomahawk unless it is a mechanical issue?


----------



## Jersey Skier

Conditions were great yesterday. I spent a lot of my day riding the Triple just to avoid the lines at the lower lifts. My big mistake for the day was following 7 skiers past the turn off at the bottom of Cathedral Brook. Continued down (fun trail) to the sign that said "Hike Out." That wasn't fun at all. 

Also the group of skiers I followed let one woman continue down further on her own all while yelling at each other. Turns out she was the wife of one of the guys who hiked out ahead of me. That's gonna be a long drive home if she lived.


----------



## Ripitz

It doesn’t matter if it’s Chamonix or Belleayre. Never follow tracks or people unless you know where you are going


----------



## DomB

Harvey said:


> What is the building at the top?


Not sure which one you are referring to, Harv. If by the Gondi, there is a really small Ski patrol shack. Maybe four human beings can squeeze in there? 
If at top of Belleayre Express, that is a lodge that usually open on weekends, but probably not in Covid.


----------



## Harvey

Top of the Gore gondi there is a pretty big building.


----------



## Harvey

Ripitz said:


> It doesn’t matter if it’s Chamonix or Belleayre. Never follow tracks or people unless you know where you are going



True. But a little more true at Chamonix. ?️‍♂️


----------



## Kingslug

Backside of Plattekill..hundred plus foot cliffs..


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> Top of the Gore gondi there is a pretty big building.


I just looked and yes that appears to be a storage barn. They should park all the cabins in there every night in my opinion. I’m sure they gave a reason not to but...


----------



## G.ski

Belle was phenomenal yesterday. Heading back tomorrow more snow in forecast.

Great bumps on Belleayre Run they have not groomed it this season hope that continues. Natural trails like Utsayantha were great, Utsi perhaps the best conditions I've seen. Everything was fantastic. Trees all open and deep.

We stayed away from the gondi until 2:30 and hit Dreamcatcher then it was great with few tracks in it at all.


----------



## G.ski

Kingslug said:


> No Tomahawk...they figure its expensive enough to run the gondi. Lines were a bit long but you get to stand there and ...smell waffles....which is a good thing.


In winter it smells like waffles.
In spring it often smells like septic.


----------



## Kingslug

hmmm..don't like septic...smells like ...NYC...ive had enough of that.


----------



## billyb3

Amazing conditions continue! Finally got out to the top of Cathedral with the boy (definitely worth it)! Big T's woods were fantastic, too.


----------



## Ripitz

billyb3 said:


> Amazing conditions continue! Finally got out to the top of Cathedral with the boy (definitely worth it)!


Way cool!


----------



## marcski

IMHO, its really, really weak of Belle to not be running tomahawk midweek. During Covid, they should not be encouraging everyone to be taking the gondola for access to the west side of the ridge. There is no way in hell the state laid off any workers for those days. They definitely have the staff.

What they really need is a transfer tow up top on the ridge. Makes the most sense.

(And, some type of a decent pitch after the top ridge... I mean, wow).


----------



## Ripitz

marcski said:


> IMHO, its really, really weak of Belle to not be running tomahawk midweek. During Covid, they should not be encouraging everyone to be taking the gondola for access to the west side of the ridge. There is no way in hell the state laid off any workers for those days. They definitely have the staff.
> 
> What they really need is a transfer tow up top on the ridge. Makes the most sense.


OK, so you tow across, then what? You’d have to run another tow on the bottom to get back over. Just run the chair


----------



## chr1s

marcski said:


> IMHO, its really, really weak of Belle to not be running tomahawk midweek. During Covid, they should not be encouraging everyone to be taking the gondola for access to the west side of the ridge. There is no way in hell the state laid off any workers for those days. They definitely have the staff.
> 
> What they really need is a transfer tow up top on the ridge. Makes the most sense.


Preach!

Agreed on the Tomahawk not running. All week it looked like they ran the triple instead of Tomahawk. Unless there is maintenance or repair issues on Tomahawk it does not make sense.


----------



## billyb3

Their FB page comments had this response from them yesterday:

"When comparing ticket scans between Tomahawk and Lift #7, Lift #7 is utilized more. It also helps takes the pressure off of the Belleayre Express, which is the most used lift on the mountain. Right now we are switching back and forth between the two lifts to see how things flow. For Friday, the Tomahawk Quad is slated to spin."


----------



## Brownski

You can’t turn back time but the logical thing would have been to put the gondola’s top terminal halfway between lift 7 and Tomahawk and used some fill to raise it up and give you a little gravity on either side. They should have asked me before they signed off on that shit. Also it should have been a quad instead of a gondola.


----------



## Ripitz

billyb3 said:


> between Tomahawk and Lift #7, Lift #7 is utilized more.


That surprises me. I would think Tomahawk would be used more because of Deer Run, the mid-station and you can skate down Route 9 if necessary 


Brownski said:


> and used some fill to raise it up


That would have been quite a mound. I think they planned on (hoped for) the expansion to happen for the chosen spot. A bubble quad would have worked but I like the G-ride non COVID. They should have made the tunnel bridge 50 times wider


----------



## Stan_dupp

Stop trying to rationalize orda decisions


----------



## Brownski

Ripitz said:


> . A bubble quad would have worked but


no Bubbles. Keep going like that and I’ll knock it down to a triple


----------



## G.ski

billyb3 said:


> Amazing conditions continue! Finally got out to the top of Cathedral with the boy (definitely worth it)! Big T's woods were fantastic, too.


Agree yesterday was fantastic spent most of my day in the trees. Also agree about snow in Big T. Dreamcatcher was also fantastic! Didn't bother with Cathedral not into skating when lifts and trees everywhere are full of snow.

Happy skier!!


----------



## G.ski

marcski said:


> IMHO, its really, really weak of Belle to not be running tomahawk midweek. During Covid, they should not be encouraging everyone to be taking the gondola for access to the west side of the ridge. There is no way in hell the state laid off any workers for those days. They definitely have the staff.
> 
> What they really need is a transfer tow up top on the ridge. Makes the most sense.
> 
> (And, some type of a decent pitch after the top ridge... I mean, wow).


Tomahawk was open yesterday. Guess they consider Friday as weekend.


----------



## snoloco

I understand their data and their logic, but saying that the Belleayre Express is the most ridden lift on the mountain as a reason for running Lift 7 instead of Tomahawk is flawed. The reason the Belleayre express is most utilized is because it has the highest capacity, both theoretical and actual, especially in covid times. When both lifts have a line, the one with the higher capacity will be the most ridden no matter what.

They should be making the decision of whether to run 7 or Tomahawk based on the wait time for the Gondola and Belleayre Express. Not the number of ticket scans.


----------



## Ripitz

If they aren’t going to pay people to run lifts and ticket check then I doubt they will pay anyone to stopwatch wait times


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Ripitz said:


> If they aren’t going to pay people to run lifts and ticket check then I doubt they will pay anyone to stopwatch wait times


I'd imagine they get data based on the RFIDs.


----------



## DomB

Not opening Tomahawk and Lift 7 mid week (which they did on the day I took off for my bday on a Thursday) really annoys me. 

Of course, I will still skiing, so it was awesome.


----------



## Harvey

DomB said:


> Of course, I will still skiing, so it was awesome.


Sig worthy.


----------



## Ripitz

DomB said:


> Not opening Tomahawk and Lift 7 mid week


Wait, what? I thought it was one or the other. Both?


----------



## DomB

Ripitz said:


> Wait, what? I thought it was one or the other. Both?


I can only report based upon my observation. That was my expectation; keep in mind it was the Thursday before Jan 24 (Jan 22)? So maybe they changed after. I did a lot of x country that day, which I didn't mind (though heading in the direction of the Gondi to get to Utsy was a bear uphill, but worth it).


----------



## tirolski

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> I'd imagine they get data based on the RFIDs.


RFID gates just tells ya who and how many got milked. Not how long the line is waiting to get milked. So there’s that.


----------



## Ripitz

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> I'd imagine they get data based on the RFIDs.


I think that’s what’s being pointed out as the problem. You can’t judge a lift line by how many people use the gates. Also the data of lift capacities change dramatically when you have singles and doubles riding four and six person lifts


----------



## Kevin

The Belle on Sunday was amazing. Got there just in time with my 11 year old daughter for it to start dumping. We stay on trail (she’s still learning and I suck in the trees), but watching the snow unleash for like 2 hours straight with her was amazing. And it was definitely a powder day! Everything is open and it all was riding great (I also suck at moguls and there was enough snow for me not to suck too badly on Belleayre Run lower). Everyone looked like they were having a good time! More snow coming this week! Now I have to go check the Hunter thread since I want to see if Westway and Annapurna will remain open for Thursday morning?


----------



## marcski

Breaking trail Thursday, well past Cathedral....





To get to this for about 1700' back to the car.


----------



## Ripitz

Thanks for breaking trail! Someone postholed in from Lost Clove. Got 1,800’ to the beach. Super deep back there, beautiful!


----------



## Stan_dupp

Rolling to the arms is a good run, check out the colonial if you want to go to mars, most creek crossing are frozen, pine hill is lawless


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

@Ripitz Is there a trail or were you skiing through the woods?


----------



## Ripitz

Both


----------



## Stan_dupp

Ripitz said:


> Both


Ha


----------



## Ripitz

Ripitz said:


> 1,800’


Correction, 1,982’


----------



## Ripitz

Stan_dupp said:


> check out the colonial if you want to go to mars


Love that trippy place. Lots of history there. If those walls could talk


----------



## G.ski

Yesterday was the third powder day in a row at Belleayre for me. And it was a top 5 day ever at Belle for me as well. All trails open, didn't care that Tomahawk was closed. Bumps on many trails. Natural trails have deep bases covered with pow. Trees just ridiculously good! What a day!! My plan was to go to Gore Thurs Fri but I'm staying in the Cats. Belleayre tomorrow and Plattekill Friday.

Skis are somewhere under all the fresh snow:





Trees everywhere are primo! So good I made the skate out to Cathedral Brook and trees there made it totally worth it.











That is a really happy skier!


----------



## Frk

G.ski said:


> Yesterday was the third powder day in a row at Belleayre for me. And it was a top 5 day ever at Belle for me as well. All trails open, didn't care that Tomahawk was closed. Bumps on many trails. Natural trails have deep bases covered with pow. Trees just ridiculously good! What a day!! My plan was to go to Gore Thurs Fri but I'm staying in the Cats. Belleayre tomorrow and Plattekill Friday.
> 
> Skis are somewhere under all the fresh snow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trees everywhere are primo! So good I made the skate out to Cathedral Brook and trees there made it totally worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a really happy skier!


Best winter in years


----------



## Ripitz

I’ve seen very descriptive posts about sidecountry routes on other forums. I encourage people to get out and explore it, if prepared, but let them find their own way. Try to be obscure and keep people in check who aren’t.


----------



## Stan_dupp

Ripitz said:


> I’ve seen very descriptive posts about sidecountry routes on other forums. I encourage people to get out and explore it, if prepared, but let them find their own way. Try to be obscure and keep people in check who aren’t.


I heard pine hill is closed to skiing


----------



## Ripitz

The only skiing in Pine Hill is the cross country on the abandoned railroad tracks


----------



## G.ski

Frk said:


> Best winter in years


Yeah winter is really locked in right now.


----------



## G.ski

Tough to call 1.5" a powder day but a very nice refresher. Snowed in morning sun in afternoon and much colder. Skied HSQ and 7 that area still good but getting cut up. Decided riding the Gondi to ski Dreamcatcher and T glade was the ticket still plenty of fluffy snow in those areas. I was amazed how few tracks there still are in Dreamcatcher never saw another skier in the 7 times I skied it. Great snow in there and in T trees still deep in areas. Gonna let the crowds have Fri-Sun.







Wow just another fantastic ski day in early 2021. We are on a great weather run. Plattekill Mon Tues next.


----------



## Kingslug

Since platt is sold out..going to bell monday..hopefully the snow starts early..


----------



## Ripitz

Kingslug said:


> going to bell monday


Lots of untracked still on the outer edges. Everything in the middle is getting cut up. Lots of people. Full families making the hike to Cathedral Brook which was really cool to see. We got there early and stayed late. Hiked and drank midday to miss the crowds.
There’s a guy on the corner with a pop up at the turn off of 28 who’s selling great food. Mary’s cooking again, slamming BBQ


----------



## Ripitz




----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

*View attachment 8109
View attachment 8110
View attachment 8111*
Where's the top pic from?


----------



## Ripitz

No clue


----------



## billyb3

Looks like the old Bromley center pole summit chair to me ?


----------



## Ripitz

We were lost


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Debating whether to spend 4+ hours in the car to day trip to Belle tomorrow. Haven't been able to get many days this season. Anybody go today? How crowded was it? How were the conditions?


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> *View attachment 8109
> View attachment 8110
> View attachment 8111*
> Where's the top pic from?


FRIENDS' DOUBLE LIFT 4 (MUELLER) - This double chair was originally the Summit Double at Jiminy Peak fabricated in 1964. It was installed at Highmount in the early 80's.
Chairlift.org


----------



## Ripitz

jamesdeluxe said:


> FRIENDS' DOUBLE LIFT 4 (MUELLER) - This double chair was originally the Summit Double at Jiminy Peak fabricated in 1964. It was installed at Highmount in the early 80's.
> Chairlift.org


Really? ?


----------



## snowsalot

Was it crowded today? Gore and Whiteface were supposedly empty. The theory is they didn’t properly account for the people with limited passes that blackout this week and didn’t open up enough tickets. Now you can buy tickets for any day this week! I did some backcountry to avoid the nonexistent lift lines lol!


----------



## Kingslug

You know what makes me a happy slug:
...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM MONDAY MORNING THROUGH TUESDAY AFTERNOON... WHAT...Heavy mixed precipitation possible. Total snow and sleet accumulations of 5 to 10 inches and ice accumulations up to or around one tenth of an inch possible. The highest snow amounts will be along the New York and Pennsylvania border with the higher amounts of ice heading southward toward the Poconos.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Ripitz said:


> Really? ?


Yes, was confirmed to me by Belleayre staff years ago.


----------



## Ripitz

Ripitz said:


> Really? ?


I was referring to the use of the H word


----------



## snowsalot

Crowds today?


----------



## jyanno

No crowds today at Bell. Last Saturday was much busier.


----------



## snowsalot

jyanno said:


> No crowds today at Bell. Last Saturday was much busier.


Thanks! Weird year where the normally busiest weekend of the year is less crowded than other days!


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

All the folks who have Limited passes are blacked out this whole week. I'd imagine that they couldn't really have any idea how many season pass holders would show up but had to reserve space for them anyway. They can't sell day passes if it could potentially take the place of a season ticket holder. For every season pass holder that doesn't show up, that's an empty seat on a lift. It sounds like their estimates were badly wrong, all over NY.


----------



## Kevin

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> All the folks who have Limited passes are blacked out this whole week. I'd imagine that they couldn't really have any idea how many season pass holders would show up but had to reserve space for them anyway. They can't sell day passes if it could potentially take the place of a season ticket holder. For every season pass holder that doesn't show up, that's an empty seat on a lift. It sounds like their estimates were badly wrong, all over NY.


I was at Gore yesterday - had to buy a day pass because I stupidly got a blacked-out holiday pass. But I wanted to take my kid, who has no blackouts. Place was like a Tuesday, it was crazy. Last year I was there on the same day (Sunday of prez weekend) and it was a disaster. Hour delay to get in the lots. So much weirdness with Covid this year (aside from illness and death).


----------



## DomB

Kevin said:


> I was at Gore yesterday - had to buy a day pass because I stupidly got a blacked-out holiday pass. But I wanted to take my kid, who has no blackouts. Place was like a Tuesday, it was crazy. Last year I was there on the same day (Sunday of prez weekend) and it was a disaster. Hour delay to get in the lots. So much weirdness with Covid this year (aside from illness and death).


Thanks for the intel K and Q. We are heading up Thursday this week; I was planning hitting an hour Friday, Sat, Sunday before it got crowded but may be pleasantly surprised. 

I went with a Belle pass this year because of these types of restrictions, but not sure it was the best way to plan from the mountians' perspective (Bell, Gore, Whiteface).


----------



## Kevin

DomB said:


> Thanks for the intel K and Q. We are heading up Thursday this week; I was planning hitting an hour Friday, Sat, Sunday before it got crowded but may be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> I went with a Belle pass this year because of these types of restrictions, but not sure it was the best way to plan from the mountians' perspective (Bell, Gore, Whiteface).


I got the season pass for all 3 with blackouts. Do not regret buying all three made the huge difference, wish I didn’t get blackouts! Never again. And Belleayre has been an absolute pleasure this year!


----------



## Kingslug

At bell now..snow stopped a while ago but everything is skiing pretty good..radar shows it wont hit again until 3..oh well
Dreamcatcher glade closed.


----------



## snowsalot

Belleayre was great today. Lunch in the lean to and Cathedral was great. Great soft bumps all over were the hit of the day. 23 runs! Gonna sleep well tonight!!


----------



## snowalrus

Anyone been to Belleayre since Tuesday or know how well they've recovered from the ice/mixed precipitation? I see they got some snow yesterday/today, but am wondering if that just means a bit of snow on top of frozen hardpack this weekend.


----------



## lukoson

Did they really pick
up 5”? Debating here or Gore.


----------



## Kingslug

Safe to say everything is the same..some snow on very hardpack..gore is good..all groomers for now


----------



## Country Gun

lukoson said:


> Did they really pick
> up 5”? Debating here or Gore.


Yea they did and about 1 inch last night and snowing all day. First couple runs very nice. Blue moguls still there and still fun skiing. Steeper stuff groomed and moguls variable conditions. Lots of good snow can be found.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Another delightful day at the Belle.

I mostly stuck to the woods today, which I would say I'm only barely capable of doing. Anybody watching me would say that I'm *clearly* not capable of doing it. But I just take it slow and have fun. Cathedral Brook was another highlight, although I was sweating my pants off by the time I'd hoofed it to the lean-to. Pretty sure I was the first (and second) person to ski it today.

Only negative was that Tomahawk lift was closed again, which at this point I think ORDA does just to aggravate me personally. By the time I learned that, it was too late for me to avoid the gondola line which was a 20-minute shitshow. In another thread, someone said that people who didn't want to wait 15 minutes for a lift are spoiled. If that's true then I'm a grade A spoiled whinerbaby. I like to ski. If I wanted to wait in a queue surrounded by humans, I'd go grocery shopping instead.


----------



## Country Gun

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> Another delightful day at the Belle.
> 
> I mostly stuck to the woods today, which I would say I'm only barely capable of doing. Anybody watching me would say that I'm *clearly* not capable of doing it. But I just take it slow and have fun. Cathedral Brook was another highlight, although I was sweating my pants off by the time I'd hoofed it to the lean-to. Pretty sure I was the first (and second) person to ski it today.
> 
> Only negative was that Tomahawk lift was closed again, which at this point I think ORDA does just to aggravate me personally. By the time I learned that, it was too late for me to avoid the gondola line which was a 20-minute shitshow. In another thread, someone said that people who didn't want to wait 15 minutes for a lift are spoiled. If that's true then I'm a grade A spoiled whinerbaby. I like to ski. If I wanted to wait in a queue surrounded by humans, I'd go grocery shopping instead.


Tomahawk is closed Tuesday and Thursday . Open Mon Wed Fri, on website


----------



## JTG

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> Another delightful day at the Belle.
> 
> I mostly stuck to the woods today, which I would say I'm only barely capable of doing. Anybody watching me would say that I'm *clearly* not capable of doing it. But I just take it slow and have fun. Cathedral Brook was another highlight, although I was sweating my pants off by the time I'd hoofed it to the lean-to. Pretty sure I was the first (and second) person to ski it today.
> 
> Only negative was that Tomahawk lift was closed again, which at this point I think ORDA does just to aggravate me personally. By the time I learned that, it was too late for me to avoid the gondola line which was a 20-minute shitshow. In another thread, someone said that people who didn't want to wait 15 minutes for a lift are spoiled. If that's true then I'm a grade A spoiled whinerbaby. I like to ski. If I wanted to wait in a queue surrounded by humans, I'd go grocery shopping instead.


At this point I’m looking forward to going to Belle (never been) just to check out this Cathedral Brook.

What is so remote/special about it? Are we talking about the blue square on the map, or can you dive into the woods via the Cathedral Glen hiking trail or something?

Oh, and that was me, about you spoiled NY skiers! In fairness to me....I didn’t say anyone who doesn’t want to wait in 15 minute lift lines is spoiled. I don’t want to wait in 15 minute lift lines, and I am spoiled. What I really said is that anyone who can’t/won’t wait in an occasional 15 minute lift line, especially on a holiday weekend, is definitely spoiled.


----------



## Kingslug

cathedral is ok..the climb/walk to the top to me is not worth it..you can get to the 2/3 point off roaring brook, on the right.
I've never ventured far into the wood there so it may be great. Winisook glade off the top of the lift is good, short but good..And dreamcatcher glade when open is the best.


----------



## JTG

Kingslug said:


> cathedral is ok..the climb/walk to the top to me is not worth it..you can get to the 2/3 point off roaring brook, on the right.
> I've never ventured far into the wood there so it may be great. Winisook glade off the top of the lift is good, short but good..And dreamcatcher glade when open is the best.


Looking at Cathedral Brook on Google Maps satellite it looks kinda narrow and interesting....


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

If you frequent better mountains, you probably won't be all that impressed by Cathedral Brook. For example, there are 7 or 8 slopes at Platty that are pretty similar. It's steepish and ungroomed with blown down trees and other natural obstacles. But Belleayre is almost completely groomed. So Cathedral Brook stands out as extraordinary.


----------



## Low Angle Life

JTG said:


> At this point I’m looking forward to going to Belle (never been) just to check out this Cathedral Brook.
> 
> What is so remote/special about it? Are we talking about the blue square on the map, or can you dive into the woods via the Cathedral Glen hiking trail or something?
> 
> Oh, and that was me, about you spoiled NY skiers! In fairness to me....I didn’t say anyone who doesn’t want to wait in 15 minute lift lines is spoiled. I don’t want to wait in 15 minute lift lines, and I am spoiled. What I really said is that anyone who can’t/won’t wait in an occasional 15 minute lift line, especially on a holiday weekend, is definitely spoiled.


Nothing so special about the Cathedral Brook Trail beyond it being 100% natural snow, that can either make it very much so worth the traverse or a total waste of your time depending on conditions. The woods on the other hand are a different story. I would not recommend venturing into the side country with out proper maps and BC gear, if you don't know your way, and even if you do there is a strong chance you will end up out of the ski area boundary and a ways from the parking lot and lifts.


----------



## JTG

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> It's steepish and ungroomed with blown down trees and other natural obstacles. But Belleayre is almost completely groomed. So Cathedral Brook stands out as extraordinary.


That’s the kind of terrain I’d definitely check out. Been meaning to get to Belle, just to try the place.

Gotta say, looking at Google Maps, the gully that the Cathedral Glen hiking trail follows looks like it has the potential to be a fun ski, proper equipment and knowledge noted, or are such things frowned upon?


----------



## Harvey

Low Angle Life said:


> The woods on the other hand are a different story. I would not recommend venturing into the side country with out proper maps and BC gear, if you don't know your way, and even if you do there is a strong chance you will end up _out of the ski area boundary_ and a ways from the parking lot and lifts.



Yep.


----------



## Ripitz

JTG said:


> What is so remote/special about it?


The Hirschland lean-to is a cool spot for lunch or burning incense


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

I burn something else.


----------



## Low Angle Life

I was too cold from the hike up to even consider a proper safety meeting


----------



## Ripitz

Low Angle Life said:


> Nothing so special about the Cathedral Brook Trail beyond it being 100% natural snow, that can either make it very much so worth the traverse or a total waste of your time depending on conditions. The woods on the other hand are a different story. I would not recommend venturing into the side country with out proper maps and BC gear, if you don't know your way, and even if you do there is a strong chance you will end up out of the ski area boundary and a ways from the parking lot and lifts.


Besides it’s bushy, thwacky and full of terrain traps. The snow deteriorates lower down and there are stream crossings. It’s also a known habitat for snow snakes and banjo playing inbred locals.


----------



## Kingslug

Just do the winisook glade several times and pretend your in a deeper woods.


----------



## JTG

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> I burn something else.


I suppose it’s a good thing my son had no idea what I was talking about when I asked if they still called it a safety meeting. I know what you are thinking and....no, he’s not that good at playing stupid.


----------



## JTG

Ripitz said:


> It’s also a known habitat for snow snakes and banjo playing inbred locals.


Snakes.....why did it have to be snakes?! As to the other part, I guess I’ll fill one of my flasks with moonshine?


----------



## Ripitz

Kingslug said:


> Just do the winisook glade several times and pretend your in a deeper woods.


I almost spit my teeth out when I read this


----------



## Kingslug

Better than coffee out the nose....


----------



## JTG

Kingslug said:


> Better than coffee out the nose....


I didn’t realize Rip was in need of the advice....Fixodent and forget it!


----------



## Kingslug

Gorilla glue


----------



## JTG

Kingslug said:


> Gorilla glue


I hear there’s a guy in Cali who might be able to help out....when you have trouble un-sticking the GG!


----------



## cerv1

Had some great days at belleayre this season and have lift tix for tomorrow (Saturday) to go with my son, who is six years old and pretty new to skiing.
He’s comfortable skiing the lower runs off the lightning quad and loves Deer Run off the gondola.

The weather looks pretty dicey: morning snow, turning to light rain, and heavy winds (gusts of 30 mph). Plus we are driving from NYC so it would be pretty bad to drive all the way up and have to turn around if the weather is too bad / there are wind holds on the lifts.

Should we go for it or reschedule???


----------



## ScottySkis

With family in mind I rescheduled


----------



## billyb3

Not looking great. I'm only 45 min away, so planning to get there early and ski as long as rain holds off.


----------



## JTG

You can get some great surface conditions in the rain. Skiing in a garbage bag doesn’t always look great....but a six year old might love it. It’ll be an experience!


----------



## Ripitz

JTG said:


> You can get some great surface conditions in the rain. Skiing in a garbage bag doesn’t always look great....but a six year old might love it. It’ll be an experience!


I remember doing that with my Dad. I think we were at Mohawk. We had the whole place to ourselves. We used a golf umbrella on the lift. I put a snow basket on the end of it and used it as a ski pole on the way down. It worked great. We called it the Skibrella. Be careful with those garbage bags, you can pick up speed pretty quick if you fall!


----------



## lukoson

Didn't realize you can reschedule. We have some friends coming to ski at Belleyare on Sunday. Also looking wet. He bought his ticket in advance too. How do you reschedule?


----------



## Stan_dupp

JTG said:


> You can get some great surface conditions in the rain. Skiing in a garbage bag doesn’t always look great....but a six year old might love it. It’ll be an experience!


And you can penguin slide whilst dad drinks beer


----------



## lukoson

I guess you can buy a ticket in the future and they will refund you for the old one. my buddy just did that so we will be going next sunday.


----------



## cerv1

Thanks everyone for the advice! 
Am leaning towards rescheduling, which means we get a credit for use by Spring 2022.
But am intrigued by the garbage bag idea. My six year old loves costumes and would probably get a kick out of the story and photo op!

What do people think about lift operations given wind gusts of 30-40 mph? I’m guessing lightning quad is always open but seems the gondola may be on wind hold tomorrow?


----------



## cerv1

Skibrella + 30 mph winds means we could have a Mary Poppins like event ?


----------



## JTG

cerv1 said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice!
> Am leaning towards rescheduling, which means we get a credit for use by Spring 2022.
> But am intrigued by the garbage bag idea. My six year old loves costumes and would probably get a kick out of the story and photo op!
> 
> What do people think about lift operations given wind gusts of 30-40 mph? I’m guessing lightning quad is always open but seems the gondola may be on wind hold tomorrow?


No idea about wind and lifts at Belle. I do know this. You haven’t lived (as a skier) unless you have skied in a garbage bag!


----------



## snowalrus

cerv1 said:


> What do people think about lift operations given wind gusts of 30-40 mph? I’m guessing lightning quad is always open but seems the gondola may be on wind hold tomorrow?


Gondola tends to go on hold when wind is over 30mph, if I remember correctly. Sometimes they include a warning in the anticipated snow report posted the evening before. It's not in the anticipated snow report they have up now... take that for what you will I suppose.


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> I remember doing that with my Dad. We used a golf umbrella on the lift. I put a snow basket on the end of it and used it as a ski pole on the way down. It worked great. We called it the Skibrella.


Ya should patent it, if it hasn’t been yet, just sayin.


----------



## Ripitz

tirolski said:


> Ya should patent it, if it hasn’t been yet, just sayin.


I remember thinking that at the time and then looking at the parking lot and realizing there was no one to sell them to.


----------



## cerv1

Update: we will be going for it tomorrow. 

Told my 6yo “the weather is going to be awful.”
He says “good, less people.”

I said “it is going to rain on the mountain.”
He said “I don’t care if the mountain is on fire”.

I said “it is going to be really windy.”
He said “the wind will just make me go faster.”


----------



## JTG

I like his attitude!


----------



## Brownski

cerv1 said:


> Update: we will be going for it tomorrow.
> 
> Told my 6yo “the weather is going to be awful.”
> He says “good, less people.”
> 
> I said “it is going to rain on the mountain.”
> He said “I don’t care if the mountain is on fire”.
> 
> I said “it is going to be really windy.”
> He said “the wind will just make me go faster.”


Kids got an answer for everything


----------



## Harvey

cerv1 said:


> Update: we will be going for it tomorrow.
> 
> Told my 6yo “the weather is going to be awful.”
> He says “good, less people.”
> 
> I said “it is going to rain on the mountain.”
> He said “I don’t care if the mountain is on fire”.
> 
> I said “it is going to be really windy.”
> He said “the wind will just make me go faster.”


This is awesome. My six year old came out with something like this, but you get the idea to this kid it's a religion.

@Brownski 's classic:









Skiing in the Rain: Who's In?


It's a matter of degree. I don't start to question my sanity until I'm in a downpour.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## cerv1

Harvey said:


> This is awesome. My six year old came out with something like this, but you get the idea to this kid it's a religion.
> 
> @Brownski 's classic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing in the Rain: Who's In?
> 
> 
> It's a matter of degree. I don't start to question my sanity until I'm in a downpour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyskiblog.com


This is great ?
“I don’t start to question my own sanity until I’m in a full-on downpour.”


----------



## tirolski

cerv1 said:


> This is great ?
> “I don’t start to question my own sanity until I’m in a full-on downpour.”


----------



## Ripitz

tirolski said:


>


Classic


----------



## Jersey Skier

cerv1 said:


> Update: we will be going for it tomorrow.
> 
> Told my 6yo “the weather is going to be awful.”
> He says “good, less people.”
> 
> I said “it is going to rain on the mountain.”
> He said “I don’t care if the mountain is on fire”.
> 
> I said “it is going to be really windy.”
> He said “the wind will just make me go faster.”


The exact opposite of what my wife's replies would have been.


----------



## cerv1

Conditions proved totally reasonable today. I was afraid it might be one and done, but we spent the whole day skiing. There was a layer of snow and only a drizzle of rain. Wind gusts shut down the gondola for a short while around lunch time. But even the sun poked out at the end of the day.
The groomers were nice, very little ice or slush. Glades seemed to be closed, thin cover, and not many bumps. 
We had a great day: rode the first lift up and the last one down.


----------



## lukoson

How was today?


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

It was icy and crowded. Still had fun though!


----------



## xWeatherman

Question. I usually ski Gore and am wondering what the best place to park if I want to skip the lodges and just start skiing? Overlook? Tomahawk? This is a weekday if that matters


----------



## snowalrus

xWeatherman said:


> Question. I usually ski Gore and am wondering what the best place to park if I want to skip the lodges and just start skiing? Overlook? Tomahawk? This is a weekday if that matters


Either works but sometimes Tomahawk doesn't run on weekdays. I personally always park at Overlook.


----------



## G.ski

snowalrus said:


> Either works but sometimes Tomahawk doesn't run on weekdays. I personally always park at Overlook.


Actually Tomahawk runs Mon Wed Fri and lift 7 on Tues Thurs.


----------



## snowalrus

G.ski said:


> Actually Tomahawk runs Mon Wed Fri and lift 7 on Tues Thurs.


I had no idea that the rotation is on a set schedule. I assumed Belleayre just decided whatever that day which in retrospect would be a little silly. The more you know.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Cathedral Brook was closed but I figured I'd duck the rope and give it a shot. I discovered that falling face-first onto an icy mogul isn't all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## billyb3

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> Cathedral Brook was closed but I figured I'd duck the rope and give it a shot. I discovered that falling face-first onto an icy mogul isn't all it's cracked up to be.


Doh! How was the rest of the mountain?


----------



## JTG

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> I discovered that falling face-first onto an icy mogul isn't all it's cracked up to be.


I’d crack falling face-first onto an icy mogul up to being a s#*tty, unpleasant, painful experience. It turned out to be something else??


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

billyb3 said:


> Doh! How was the rest of the mountain?


I expected it to be icier than it actually was. It was snowing all morning, which helped. It wasn't crowded, I walked right on to every chair.


----------



## tirolski

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> It wasn't crowded, I walked right on to every chair.


Dang snowboarders.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> Cathedral Brook was closed but I figured I'd duck the rope and give it a shot. I discovered that falling face-first onto an icy mogul isn't all it's cracked up to be.


Falling face-first into an icy mogul after a hot sweaty boot pack on the other hand...


----------



## cerv1

Was at Belle again today. It was empty - I lapped the groomers on the super chief lift for two hours, averaging a complete run every 9-10 mins.

It was pretty icy though. Moguls and glades were all closed.

Nonetheless, a fun day with lots of blue skies.


----------



## DomB

cerv1 said:


> Was at Belle again today. It was empty - I lapped the groomers on the super chief lift for two hours, averaging a complete run every 9-10 mins.
> 
> It was pretty icy though. Moguls and glades were all closed.
> 
> Nonetheless, a fun day with lots of blue skies.


Pre pandemic, Belle was pretty much empty after Pres Day and after seasonal programs. Some of the best skiing is in March!


----------



## snowalrus

Belle today felt like an all over the place combination of hard pack, choppy but soft packed snow, and frozen granular. Some ice patches but nothing egregious imo. The trails felt a bit more crowded than usual. Superchief line was 12 min at its longest. 7 and Tomahawk both had short lines which surprised me (or maybe I'm spoiled from being used to those lifts being ride on). Overall I was expecting way more boilerplate today and I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Harvey

How are the bumps at Belle right now? Still deep enough in the trees?


----------



## Bandit

Harvey said:


> How are the bumps at Belle right now? Still deep enough in the trees?


Bumps are hard as a rock and closed right now but they will be great during the warm up this week....

Today was beautiful, not a cloud in the sky. Groomers nice in the morning but got skied off, there were a lot of people.

There’s a lot of snow in the woods still but its locked under a crust.


----------



## Harvey

Bandit said:


> There’s a lot of snow in the woods still but its locked under a crust.



Thinking that won't be an issue on Weds.


----------



## moguljunkie

Wednesday's looking perfect. Will be there with my daughter, but when she calls it quits, maybe I can join up with you, Harvey, in the afternoon.


----------



## lukoson

Bandit said:


> Bumps are hard as a rock and closed right now but they will be great during the warm up this week....
> 
> Today was beautiful, not a cloud in the sky. Groomers nice in the morning but got skied off, there were a lot of people.
> 
> There’s a lot of snow in the woods still but its locked under a crust.


Exactly how I would describe it today. Last couple runs were ice skating. Lots of big mogul runs but all basically closed.


----------



## Kingslug

No moguls..not much fun.


----------



## Harvey

Moguls were too cold? 





*Monday Night* A chance of snow showers and freezing drizzle before 3am, then a chance of rain and snow showers between 3am and 4am, then a slight chance of drizzle after 4am. Mostly cloudy, with a temperature rising to around 34 by 4am. West wind 7 to 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%. Little or no snow accumulation expected.

*Tuesday* Partly sunny, with a high near 44. Northwest wind around 10 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph.

*Tuesday Night* Partly cloudy, with a low around 23. Northwest wind 5 to 8 mph becoming south after midnight.

*Wednesday* Mostly sunny, with a high near 53.

Looks like I'm skiing with mj in the pm.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

I'm also angling to try to get up there on Wednesday, maybe we can have an NYSkiBlog Bump Bash.


----------



## lukoson

I'm jealous, those bumps on Wed should be great.


----------



## Harvey

A mini?

I'll ski a bump. Although a tree would be my first choice.

Luke dude... come on man!


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

I'll ski those too if they are open.


----------



## Harvey

If anyone skis Belle Tues, be curious to know _what time_ it softens up.


----------



## Teledork

This is very tempting...


----------



## Jersey Skier

Harvey said:


> If anyone skis Belle Tues, be curious to know _what time_ it softens up.


What he said. I usually arrive before nine, but I'm thinking I might wait for Spring to arrive. Hoping it will be ok by 10-10:30.


----------



## moguljunkie

I got there at 2:30 for some late afternoon turns today. The top third or maybe half was edgeable but still firm on the trails I skied. Was only 42 degrees at the Tomahawk parking lot. Warmer temps tomorrow should improve things.


----------



## Harvey

NWS calling for a low of 22 tonight, high of 53 tomorrow, full sun. Numbers for 2700 ft.


----------



## JTG

Thursday is probably a better day, if a mini-meet were to happen. No waiting for things to soften up. Just sayin’....


----------



## DomB

Belle is quite fun in spring. Enjoy!


----------



## Country Gun

DomB said:


> Belle is quite fun in spring. Enjoy!


Great fun out there today, sunshine soft snow and Belleayre run about 14 times. Hard crash on the top part, pleased the folks on the chairlift. Under the Gondi pretty nice also. Hit it twice before heading home down to Tomahawk parking lot. Skied hard 9 to 230
Feb was great in the Cats this season. First day skiing here in March very good also.


----------



## moguljunkie

Bumps at Belle were fun yesterday.


----------



## Tjf1967

Front shot


----------



## Bandit

moguljunkie said:


> Bumps at Belle were fun yesterday.
> View attachment 8630


Yes they were! I got there around 1 and skied belleayre bumps over and over. There was even a captain America sighting.


----------



## Country Gun

Bandit said:


> Yes they were! I got there around 1 and skied belleayre bumps over and over. There was even a captain America sighting.


Someone skiing older brahmas was ripping it up on B run


----------



## Jersey Skier

Bandit said:


> Yes they were! I got there around 1 and skied belleayre bumps over and over. There was even a captain America sighting.


----------



## Bandit

Country Gun said:


> Someone skiing older brahmas was ripping it up on B run


Could have been me, they’re 3 year old rustler 9’s but seems like a lot of blizzards look the same or similar. I had green pants and a blue long sleeve shirt with sleeves rolled up, beard, was alone most of the time but did chat with a couple different groups of guys. 

Haven’t skied spring bumps like that since 2019!


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Belle was a treacherous sheet of ice at first chair. It got a bit better as the ice started to melt just in time for my having to leave for work.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Oh, and my big revelation of the day is that you can easily see Plattekill from the top of Deer Run. I did not know that.


----------



## Harvey

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> Oh, and my big revelation of the day is that you can easily see Plattekill from the top of Deer Run. I did not know that.


This is one of the reasons that Laz gives for his snowmaking focus on the triple side...

"You can see it from Belleayre."


----------



## x10003q

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> Oh, and my big revelation of the day is that you can easily see Plattekill from the top of Deer Run. I did not know that.


from 3-29-2013 Belleayre trip report - with Bearpen actually in the distance - and Platty, too!


----------



## x10003q

and another from Belleayre, 2-9-2014 - Bearpen in the distance, also.


----------



## snowsalot

I’m guessing it’s pretty icy today with concrete moguls? Was thinking of going this afternoon and was hoping the sun would soften things a bit?


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

That's what happened yesterday but it was also warmer.


----------



## snowsalot

Decided to go today anyway and work on my tele turn. Beautiful day with more people than I expected. Waited in a few lines, especially Superchief. Sad to see all of those frozen bumps lol but a very good day overall.


----------



## Country Gun

Arrived yesterday at 1230 pm Beautiful sunny afternoon weather.
Up tomahawk down Algonquin sheet of ice. Mostly frozen water over snow.
Rest of groomed mountain not too bad. Very boring compared to last Wednesday.
Mostly went for the Brooks Barbecue afterwards.


----------



## Bandit

Country Gun said:


> Arrived yesterday at 1230 pm Beautiful sunny afternoon weather.
> Up tomahawk down Algonquin sheet of ice. Mostly frozen water over snow.
> Rest of groomed mountain not too bad. Very boring compared to last Wednesday.
> Mostly went for the Brooks Barbecue afterwards.



Agreed. Nothing to get excited for. Spent more time in the tomahawk lot with the crew than skiing.

Skipping it today. Need either more snow or nice weather to soften it.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Belleayre Conditions Report: F*****g cold.


----------



## billyb3

Hmm...are they really making snow? This is from the snow report for tomorrow (today's said the same).


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

It was as empty today as I've seen it this season. I walked right onto the gondola. Ironically, the snow is still lovely.


----------



## Stan_dupp

billyb3 said:


> Hmm...are they really making snow? This is from the snow report for tomorrow (today's said the same).


No possible way they are making snow


----------



## moguljunkie

Stan_dupp said:


> No possible way they are making snow


Maybe just on the flat area near the Overlook lodge? That can get thin sometimes.

But definitely not full guns blazing like Plattekill.


----------



## Kevin

Beautiful today. Top great bottom slushy. Fun spring day.


----------



## cerv1

Kevin said:


> Beautiful today. Top great bottom slushy. Fun spring day.


Nice! Heading there tomorrow. Was it crowded?


----------



## DomB

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> Oh, and my big revelation of the day is that you can easily see Plattekill from the top of Deer Run. I did not know that.


Haha. Yeah pretty cool. Not sure how far it is on a straight line.


----------



## DomB

x10003q said:


> from 3-29-2013 Belleayre trip report - with Bearpen actually in the distance - and Platty, too!
> 
> 
> View attachment 8647


Which is Bear Pen? I have been trying to figure it out for years . . . .


----------



## Kevin

cerv1 said:


> Nice! Heading there tomorrow. Was it crowded?


Not too bad. Gondy 10 mins, everyone else ski on lift basically. I skied 10-2.


----------



## cerv1

Belleayre was beautiful today. Skied 8:30 - 3:30. Bluebird skies, soft snow, only a few lines (on Superchief). I would love to get one more day in this year but I worry it’s going to be too wet and warm... ?


----------



## billyb3

Best day in about a month for me. Bumps on Belleayre Run and Yahoo were fantastic!


----------



## billyb3

Some serious melt this week. Hopefully they can move some snow around tonight, especially by Overlook Lodge. Was about 65° and probably the same number of total cars in the lots!


----------



## Ripitz

Anyone who skied today or is skiing tomorrow is bad to the bone. I decided to clean my garage. Actually, I just took everything out, looked at it and put it back in. You had more fun. See you next year!


----------



## Brownski

why would you say that? I had a great time.


----------



## Ripitz

Living up to the name, Brownski


----------



## Harvey

Ripitz said:


> See you next year!


Wait what?


----------



## Ripitz

This year, next season. December? I hope.


----------



## Harvey

You are on adventure hiatus?


----------



## Ripitz

Saying goodbye to the Belle for now. I decided to remember her for our boot deep glory instead of seeing it all wither sadly. Maybe I should be more compassionate, but Imma bout’ to cast some flies.


----------



## Bandit

A lot of snow melted in a week! Last week there was 1+ foot of natural in the woods, not anymore.

Most of the upper mountain trails had a lot of snow on them still, but it was very thin by the lodges. Today’s rain is going to kill access to lift 6. Also can’t get past lift 8 down to the gondola without a short walk. From what I understand they’re still going to try to make next weekend but we’ll see, looks like it would be lifts 7 & 8 only.

Skiing was super fun later in the day. It was firm early but softened nicely and the bumps were great. We did a lot of tongora-belleayre bumps- cross a stream to lower wanatuska bumps in the afternoon. Upper Belleayre, Winnisook and Yahoo also had bumps.

Not too many people to begin with but everyone left around 2. Rode 6 till last chair then walked over to yahoo for a last run down to the tomahawk lot to hang with the crew. It was a great day!


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

I was kinda hoping to try the pond skim this year.


----------



## cerv1

I’m seeing 3 to 6” snow in the forecast for Thursday and cold weather on Friday. Anyone considering one last hurrah??


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Hell, yeah!


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Everything left is gonna deep freeze though. 3 won't be that fun, but 6 might be enough.


----------



## G.ski

All the gloom and doom with the weather made me think I might be done after 3/21. But the weather today was too perfect to pass up on skiing. Belleayre was fantastic with a variety of bump trails skiing really well.

Belleayre Run




Tongora




Winnisook




Yahoo




Yahoo was the run of the day. Dot Nebel gets an honorable mention for being a total cornfest in the afternoon.
So that was day 35 and I'm looking to ski Belle again Thurs or Fri (or maybe both)?


----------



## Kingslug

Looks good..my ex was not happy last week..wonder why? looks better than Hunter.


----------



## gorgonzola

Hoping she holds on until Sunday!


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

I didn't really have any intention to ski today. but I peeked at the webcam while I was drinking my morning coffee and I saw powder. I was out of the house in 10 minutes.

My first run down was marvelous. I love making the first tracks on a slope. And nothing was groomed...just pure powder, which is quite rare at Belleayre.

When I got to the bottom of the hill, the lifty said they were having mechanical troubles and weren't letting people on. Furthermore, he said, the gondola wasn't running either. And neither were the other two lifts for intermediate/advanced hills. So the snow was delicious but there was no way to get off the beginner's slopes. 

I know they were just doing what they have to do to keep people safe but still a bit of a disappointment.


----------



## billyb3

Well that sucks, just checked snow report and says "10:40am Update: The Catskill Thunder Gondola is now loading."


----------



## Kingslug

I'de be climbing.


----------



## tirolski

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> I didn't really have any intention to ski today. but I peeked at the webcam while I was drinking my morning coffee and I saw powder. I was out of the house in 10 minutes.
> 
> My first run down was marvelous. I love making the first tracks on a slope. And nothing was groomed...just pure powder, which is quite rare at Belleayre.
> 
> When I got to the bottom of the hill, the lifty said they were having mechanical troubles and weren't letting people on. Furthermore, he said, the gondola wasn't running either. And neither were the other two lifts for intermediate/advanced hills. So the snow was delicious but there was no way to get off the beginner's slopes.
> 
> I know they were just doing what they have to do to keep people safe but still a bit of a disappointment.


Must be contagious as Gore just has only blues open on just the north side. 
Green only to get to bottom. 








Alpine Conditions - Gore Mountain







goremountain.com


----------



## G.ski

Glad to see since I will be there Fri Sat.


----------



## cerv1

G.ski said:


> Glad to see since I will be there Fri Sat.


Please report back. I am tempted to make a final go of it on Sunday!


----------



## G.ski

Wow Belle took a big hit since Tuesday! Bunch of good looking terrain closed I'm assuming to conserve some snow for weekend because it skied very well. An inch or two on top of an icy base. Lower mountain hanging by a thread.

Tomorrow should be very good but frankly I'll be shocked if Belle opens on Sunday.


----------



## G.ski

So Belle staying open until next Tuesday. Pretty amazing kudos to them!


----------



## billyb3

Had a nice afternoon with my son yesterday! Place was empty, lots of dirt/rocks at intersections, but a few solid runs! Tongora's bumps are still in good shape, and Dot still has a ton of snow.


----------



## G.ski

So yesterday was Belleayre's last day of the season. What a great spring day! Parked at Overlook and skied the HSQ first. Lapped Mohawk, Wanatuska, Belleayre Run, Tongora, and Winnisook twice each. Great coverage still and the bumps on Tongora and Winnisook were outstanding! I took the lift up again and was told at the top that they were closing it down temporarily. Good timing. I hiked over to Yahoo and skied that (also great coverage and bumps) before heading back to my car and driving over to Tomahawk which was open. Took Tomahawk up and skied Dot which as I expected was a total corn fest. Great coverage there still as well. Wound up spending the rest of the afternoon lapping Dot. The corn was inches deep and it was hard to stop at 3:30. Skied 5 hours straight and I needed some food. Awesome day.

That pretty much wrapped up my season. No spring skiing in VT this year, could buy a spring pass but I'm not spending money in VT until next season. My small and unnoticed I'm sure protest against the way they are running their COVID show.
All good, the trout are calling my name anyway and flow rates on the Esopus are starting to ease. Water still turbid but getting less dirty and much clearer. Time to fish!!


----------



## Country Gun

Having an Orda pass , even though B is not even my 2nd choice in the Cats , economically I ski when I can’t trek to Gore.
While if it just groomers , it is ho him. 
But this last Feb and March it skied great. T bolt glade and Dreamcatcher in Feb kept getting refreshed with a few inches for about 2 weeks. 
Belleayre left a few trails alone and the first real warm up , fun bumps abounded.
Thanks B management, my ski seasons expectations during this crazy past season was very much exceeded, with your help!


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Country Gun said:


> Having an Orda pass , even though B is not even my 2nd choice in the Cats...



I think I can guess your first choice but I'd be curious about the rest.


----------



## Brownski

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> I think I can guess your first choice but I'd be curious about the rest.


I don’t know CG personally but I’m confident his list goes like this:
Plattekill 
Hunter 
Belleayre 
Windham


----------



## Country Gun

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> I think I can guess your first choice but I'd be curious about the rest.


Plattekill then Huntah Windham not really interested.


Brownski said:


> I don’t know CG personally but I’m confident his list goes like this:
> Plattekill
> Hunter
> Belleayre
> Windham


Right on Bro , easy choice.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

I'm pretty new to the sport and to the area so forgive my basic questions.

I'm about equidistant from Hunter and Belleayre. I went to Hunter once a few years ago on a weekend and it was terrifyingly crowded. It's also a lot more expensive for a season pass (like ~2x, IIRC), and doesn't have a gondola (faster and warmer!). The mountains seemed about the same in terms of challenge and variety. I'll also note that I have a lot of local friends who all seem to have made that same choice; that is Belle over Hunter.

It seems to me that the most compelling reason to choose Hunter is the ability to go to other Vail resorts.

I haven't bought a season pass for next season yet but I've been very satisfied with Belleayre. Should I give Hunter another look? If so, why?


----------



## Brownski

I think your perceptions are accurate. If you’re newer yo skiing you probably haven’t had a chance to ski the more challenging terrain on the back of Hunter. That’s the places main appeal kn my opinion. It also helps to be able to get out midweek to avoid the crowds. For weekend, intermediate skiing, Belle is the logical choice. The hill that hasn’t been mentioned but deserves to be is Catamount. It’s just as close, less crowded then Hunter (probably less crowded then Belle too) and has a great mix of terrain for different ability levels


----------



## Country Gun

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> I'm pretty new to the sport and to the area so forgive my basic questions.
> 
> I'm about equidistant from Hunter and Belleayre. I went to Hunter once a few years ago on a weekend and it was terrifyingly crowded. It's also a lot more expensive for a season pass (like ~2x, IIRC), and doesn't have a gondola (faster and warmer!). The mountains seemed about the same in terms of challenge and variety. I'll also note that I have a lot of local friends who all seem to have made that same choice; that is Belle over Hunter.
> 
> It seems to me that the most compelling reason to choose Hunter is the ability to go to other Vail resorts.
> 
> I haven't bought a season pass for next season yet but I've been very satisfied with Belleayre. Should I give Hunter another look? If so, why?


Buy an Orda pass , hit Gore and Whiteface, Hunter has more than B but Hunter can’t compare to the Gore and the Face. Might just fall in love like I did!


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

I'll try to make it a point to hit the back of Hunter and also get to Catamount next year. I tried to get tickets for Catamount this last season but they were all sold out. 

It's weird to me that Windham is both the most expensive and least beloved of all the Catskills resorts.


----------



## Harvey

I'd think that objectively belovedness would have to be measured by total skier visits or price paid.


----------



## x10003q

Q*bert Jones IV 
At some point you will figure out that gondolas suck except for reducing crowds on the the other lifts, Belle's Gondi is really is useless and gondolas go the same speed as high speed chairs. The terrain at Hunter is light years better than the terrain at Belleayre.


----------



## Brownski

Windham is alright. Somebody has to be last.


----------



## Ripitz

x10003q said:


> At some point you will figure out that gondolas suck except for reducing crowds on the the other lifts, Belle's Gondi is really is useless


When skiing with a young one I’d much rather be in a gondola than riding a chair. It also gives you a nice shelter on those frigid days, especially appreciated this last year when the lodge was limited. 


x10003q said:


> The terrain at Hunter is light years better than the terrain at Belleayre.


Please tell this to as many people as possible. Belle is flat and Hunter is rad.


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> When skiing with a young one I’d much rather be in a gondola than riding a chair. It also gives you a nice shelter on those frigid days, especially appreciated this last year when the lodge was limited.


Yup. True dat for warm blooded old folks too. 
Just 1 ride up can be a warming experience being out of the wind. 
Never been to Belle but rode Gore’s gondola when needed when chilled pre-pandemic.


----------



## x10003q

Ripitz said:


> When skiing with a young one I’d much rather be in a gondola than riding a chair. It also gives you a nice shelter on those frigid days, especially appreciated this last year when the lodge was limited.


I have skiing kids and know all about the gondola fascination. I also know about wet gloves and cold hands from removing and holding snowy/wet skis and waiting in longer gondola lines instead of skiing. If your kids are dressed properly for the day's temps, getting overheated in a gondola is not a good plan.


Ripitz said:


> Please tell this to as many people as possible. Belle is flat and Hunter is rad.


Right, because a long 7/10 mile ridge having 15+ similar trails with a steep 200-300 vertical followed by a blue/green run out is so compelling. It is particularly fun dragging your little kids across the top of the ridge to get to the 3 blue trails at either end of the ridge.
Belleayre has one of the best green pods in the East - but after that Belleayre's terrain cannot hold a candle to Hunter's terrain.


----------



## Ripitz

x10003q said:


> I have skiing kids and know all about the gondola fascination. I also know about wet gloves and cold hands from removing and holding snowy/wet skis and waiting in longer gondola lines instead of skiing. If your kids are dressed properly for the day's temps, getting overheated in a gondola is not a good plan.
> 
> Right, because a long 7/10 mile ridge having 15+ similar trails with a steep 200-300 vertical followed by a blue/green run out is so compelling. It is particularly fun dragging your little kids across the top of the ridge to get to the 3 blue trails at either end of the ridge.
> Belleayre has one of the best green pods in the East - but after that Belleayre's terrain cannot hold a candle to Hunter's terrain.


We skied midweek mornings and weekends after 2pm and never waited on a gondola line. The Peanut is 3 and although we’ve taken her on lifts before it’s something I try to avoid. Haven’t experienced the wet gloves, cold hands and overheating, maybe I’m doing something wrong. Belleayre has a short head wall and a long runout, that’s true. It also has great inbounds tree skiing and sidecountry with very little traffic. I took a friend, who is a Hunter pass holder and has a place there, on a personal tour of the Belle and he was blown away. “I thought this place was for beginners”, he said, while trying to catch his breath. Some of our descents had 2,000 vert and we skied powder all day without ever crossing a track. If people choose Hunter over Belleayre that’s fine with me.


----------



## Harvey

Ripitz said:


> “I thought this place was for beginners”





Ripitz said:


> sidecountry with very little traffic


 not completely unrelated


----------



## marcski

Other than the sidecountry, personally, I find Belle to be boring ( a bit more interesting late season when there were some bumps). While the lower mountain may be a good beginner pod, the gondola was a waste of taxpayer dollars that will never be recouped because that private resort (where tax dollars were supposed to be generated) will be on the drawing board throughout our lifetimes. That being said, I had a midweek/blackout pass and may get it again next season so I can get a few hours of skiing on Mondays-Thursdays if I am in the neighborhood.


----------



## MarzNC

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> I'll try to make it a point to hit the back of Hunter and also get to Catamount next year. I tried to get tickets for Catamount this last season but they were all sold out.
> 
> It's weird to me that Windham is both the most expensive and least beloved of all the Catskills resorts.


Least beloved by folks who post on online forums. That's not exactly a random sample of skiers who make the drive to the Catskills.

When I sampled Hunter, Belleayre, and Plattekill a few years ago, my least favorite was Hunter. Perhaps partially because it was a Saturday and the trails were pretty slick by 11:00. I was buying day tickets and mostly skiing early or late season while driving between NC and the northeast for other reasons. I liked the layout of Belleayre (before the gondola was open). While I ski 3D terrain (blacks and double-blacks) out west, I prefer blues and groomed in the northeast. Too spoiled to want to deal with frozen off-piste snow. Harder to be lucky in the northeast and find soft snow in trees. Plattekill is great but harder to reach and I can ski midweek.

Given how much I like Jiminy Peak and Berkshire East, I bet I'd like Catamount terrain. I liked the feel of the empty lodge when I stopped by a year or two before it was bought by the owners of BEast.


----------



## Harvey

MarzNC said:


> Least beloved by folks who post on online forums. That's not exactly a random sample of skiers who make the drive to the Catskills.



That's ^^a more articulate way to say what I was getting at...



Harvey said:


> I'd think that objectively belovedness would have to be measured by total skier visits or price paid.


----------



## G.ski

My preference for better and more abundant natural snowfall is what leads me to ski Belle now after spending about 30 years at Hunter.
Plus I get Gore/Whiteface as a nice add on.


----------



## MarzNC

I wonder how much revenue the gondola generates in the "green season." Didn't know that winter pass holders could ride the gondola all summer and fall.

A gondola ride in the fall could be fun since I'll qualify for the senior rate.


----------



## XTski

the backwoods skiing at Hunter is unmatched in the Catskills along with the terrain , hike up towards the fire tower then drop in on either side, had plenty of powder days there, Belle is better for kids, older folks, some mellower women, people who don’t like a challenge , of course skiing weekends there is not a good idea because of its popularity


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

XTski said:


> the backwoods skiing at Hunter is unmatched in the Catskills along with the terrain , hike up towards the fire tower then drop in on either side, had plenty of powder days there, Belle is better for kids, older folks, some mellower women, people who don’t like a challenge , of course skiing weekends there is not a good idea because of its popularity



I'm starting to get the idea that you're not a reliable narrator.


----------



## marcski

XTski said:


> the backwoods skiing at Hunter is unmatched in the Catskills along with the terrain , hike up towards the fire tower then drop in on either side, had plenty of powder days there, Belle is better for kids, older folks, some mellower women, people who don’t like a challenge , of course skiing weekends there is not a good idea because of its popularity


1st, I found this post a bit sexist... "mellower women"? While, yes, I totally agree that Belle attracts a mellower crowd, there is no need to limit your post about "mellower" skiers to women. (saying this as a father of 2 daughters).
2nd: I think I can see your Hunter backwoods and maybe even raise you some at Platty.


----------



## marcski

Also, all these gondi's are doing a disservice to our kids. I learned to ski with my skis on the snow going up as well as down! Love those T and J bars.


----------



## Campgottagopee

marcski said:


> Also, all these gondi's are doing a disservice to our kids. I learned to ski with my skis on the snow going up as well as down! Love those T and J bars.


That and the skis that turn themselves


----------



## XTski

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> I'm starting to get the idea that you're not a reliable narrator.


I coached racing there, the youth from other local mountains were blown away by the Hunter kids, not even close , they can’t handle the steeps at Hunter, what is your experience?


----------



## XTski

Campgottagopee said:


> That and the skis that turn themselves


Both great points, I started on a rope tow, the new skis have totally reinvented skiing for me, from the days of taking 210’s thru the bumps or standing up on the tips of 205 sl skis vs today’s ski’s it’s so much easier


----------



## XTski

XTski said:


> I coached racing there, the youth from other local mountains were blown away by the Hunter kids, not even close , they can’t handle the steeps at Hunter, what is your experience?


I mean what is your credentials? Q



I am in the 2 photos along with a great old ski buddy who has since passed, theirs a memorial at the top of Hunter for my good friend, we were chosen for the shoot as we were the best on the mountain


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Playing the "credentials" card doesn't really work when I already said that I'm new to the game.

I have no axe to grind. As a matter of fact, that's why I was asking whether I should look into getting a season pass at Hunter instead of Belleayre, since they're both about the same distance from me (~30 minutes). I'm the kind of skier who usually goes for a couple of hours in the woods on weekdays before work, and then with my novice kids on the weekend, so I appreciate variety.

I haven't been to Hunter in years but it seemed roughly comparable to Belleayre. A bit more expensive and a lot more crowded. But I don't think they had the backside open yet. 

I will note that my neighbors who ski looked at both and nearly all chose Belle. So you're a bit of an outlier. But that could certainly be a function of ORDA pricing.


----------



## Ripitz

I’ve enjoyed skiing both for 30+ years. This washed up ski bum, who doesn’t like a challenge, prefers skiing with mellower women at the Belle over Jerry dodging at Huntah.


----------



## Harvey

XTski said:


> View attachment 9372



What year was this taken?


----------



## jasonwx

Harvey said:


> What year was this taken?


my guess early 80's
they had the the quad and 911 looks early 80's


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> . This washed up ski bum, who doesn’t like a challenge, prefers skiing with mellower women at the Belle over Jerry dodging at Huntah.



WORD! 

For the record I haven't skied either place, but I do like women.


----------



## tirolski

XTski said:


> I mean what is your credentials?


Does stayin at a Holiday Inn Express count?


----------



## gorgonzola

XTski said:


> we were the best on the mountain


I'm so much better than you!


----------



## Campgottagopee

gorgonzola said:


> I'm so much better than you!



HA! You beat me to it!!


----------



## Harvey

XTski said:


> I mean what is your credentials?



This would be a great name for a bragging thread.


----------



## Ripitz

Cool brochure, nice keepsake. Vintage good times


----------



## Ripitz

XTski said:


> we were the best on the mountain


I wasn’t there that day


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> This would be a great name for a bragging thread.


----------



## Brownski

It’s a work on progress


----------



## XTski

Ripitz said:


> I wasn’t there that day


Nice! I see that guy never even skied the back side of Hunter so it’s not worth the virtual ink to reply to someone like that, yes I am sure if you or most of the guy’s on this site were there they would be rocking the place as well! And hopefully calling out someone who has no business bashing a mountain where they only skied the easy side, that’s wh my reply was all about calling out a bogus mountain report,
that little guy was calling me out, I have no idea why he chose to try and bust my chops ,


----------



## marcski

Don't take things so personally. Especially on an online ski forum. Life is good.


----------



## XTski

marcski said:


> Don't take things so personally. Especially on an online ski forum. Life is good.


right on, but he chose to call me out, that’s different, he did attack me personally, I have no idea why that bonehead chose to say bad words about me, but I am no pansy candy ass, the strongest minded people in the country count on me for help, advice etc etc so I thou I would share the experience I had at the mountain that he reported on so real hard core skiers know what is up, maybe he will learn how to make real reports and try and know someone before calling them out personally


----------



## XTski

Nice, add race coach as well, having an employee jacket that says “race with me” puts a little more pressure to represent properly 


Brownski said:


> It’s a work on progress
> View attachment 9376


----------



## Ripitz

XTski said:


> jacket that says “race with me”


Now I want one that says “try to race me”


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> Now I want one that says “try to race me”



I want one that says "my grandmother skis faster than you"


----------



## Ripitz

Campgottagopee said:


> I want one that says "my grandmother skis faster than you"


Switch


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

XTski said:


> right on, but he chose to call me out, that’s different, he did attack me personally, I have no idea why that bonehead chose to say bad words about me, but I am no pansy candy ass, the strongest minded people in the country count on me for help, advice etc etc so I thou I would share the experience I had at the mountain that he reported on so real hard core skiers know what is up, maybe he will learn how to make real reports and try and know someone before calling them out personally



Are you talking about me? 

I meant (and mean) you no ill will or disrespect. I think the closest I came to calling you out was when I said you were an "unreliable narrator" which seems more true than ever, if I'm honest. You just seem like a bit of a Hunter homer. But there's absolutely nothing wrong with that. I might suggest that you not take things so personally.

Having said that, I'm sorry that I upset you. I really mean that. My bad. The next round's on me.


----------



## gorgonzola

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> Are you talking about me?
> 
> I meant (and mean) you no ill will or disrespect. I think the closest I came to calling you out was when I said you were an "unreliable narrator" which seems more true than ever, if I'm honest. You just seem like a bit of a Hunter homer. But there's absolutely nothing wrong with that. I might suggest that you not take things so personally.
> 
> Having said that, I'm sorry that I upset you. I really mean that. My bad. The next round's on me.


I think a combination group hug / ski off is in order


----------



## Bandit

XTski said:


> we were the best on the mountain





XTski said:


> I am no pansy candy ass, the strongest minded people in the country count on me for help, advice etc



? You are awesome, here’s your pat on the back.

Great job displaying the attitude of many Hunter skiers with just a few words.


----------



## XTski

Bandit said:


> ? You are awesome, here’s your pat on the back.
> 
> Great job displaying the attitude of many Hunter skiers with just a few words.


You think you know someone based on what?, you have to have confidence to be able to teach people who have skied all their lives, perhaps you have the job of a sheep? Too bad you won’t say that to me in person , rather tough by yourself aren’t you?
I have not been to Hunter after Fail took over but I would imagine any skier there would kick your ass after reading what you wrote if you were not such a chicken shit to hide behing your computer


----------



## Ripitz

Maybe meet behind the lodge for the ass kicking


----------



## Brownski

Ripitz said:


> Maybe meet behind the lodge for the ass kicking


No no no. This is a matter to be settled with a ski-off. All ski-offs will be conducted Jan. 8 at Plattekill. We may need a specific thread to keep track of things and arrange the rules/ parameters/ scoring and refreshments.


----------



## Ripitz

I think the ski-off should be hosted by @ScottySkis. We just have to decide on Alfonse’s, Marco’s or Village Deli for catering. Also, in order to keep a level playing field, there should be a three drink minimum and everyone gets ski blades.


----------



## Brownski

This is why we need to hash this out in a specific thread. I’m on board with Scotty choosing the menu but I think the participants should choose their own gear. Ski blades V monoboard down some icy bumps on Plunge would be very entertaining


----------



## Tjf1967

XTski said:


> You think you know someone based on what?, you have to have confidence to be able to teach people who have skied all their lives, perhaps you have the job of a sheep? Too bad you won’t say that to me in person , rather tough by yourself aren’t you?
> I have not been to Hunter after Fail took over but I would imagine any skier there would kick your ass after reading what you wrote if you were not such a chicken shit to hide behing your computer


LOL u funny


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> rules


Rules? There's no stinking rules in a ski off


----------



## idratherbskiing

Brownski said:


> No no no. This is a matter to be settled with a ski-off. All ski-offs will be conducted Jan. 8 at Plattekill. We may need a specific thread to keep track of things and arrange the rules/ parameters/ scoring and refreshments.


"Truly a sight to behold. A man beaten. The once-great champ, now, a study in moppishness. No longer the victory hungry stallion we’ve raced so many times before, but a pathetic, washed up, aged ex-champion."


----------



## Ripitz

I’d crush it on a monoski


----------



## Campgottagopee

idratherbskiing said:


> "Truly a sight to behold. A man beaten. The once-great champ, now, a study in moppishness. No longer the victory hungry stallion we’ve raced so many times before, but a pathetic, washed up, aged ex-champion."


LOL
Great movie


----------



## tirolski

Coulda been a contender, coulda been somebody. Coulda had some class...




Last one down buys the pitchers.


----------



## Bandit

Edit: ya know what, never mind. I’m not getting into a pissing match with an anonymous internet tough guy who thinks he’s the best.

Belleayre has better natural snow and natural terrain than Hunter and that’s what this thread is about.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

XTski said:


> You think you know someone based on what?, you have to have confidence to be able to teach people who have skied all their lives, perhaps you have the job of a sheep? Too bad you won’t say that to me in person , rather tough by yourself aren’t you?
> I have not been to Hunter after Fail took over but I would imagine any skier there would kick your ass after reading what you wrote if you were not such a chicken shit to hide behing your computer


Lighten up, Francis.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Belle has been upping its game by letting some of the trails bump up - something I wish Platty would learn from. 

I agree that the Gondi is overkill for the size of the place. I wish they would replace Tomahawk with a high speed quad so you can skip the run out and quickly lap Seneca, Lift Line Glades, and Dot Nebel. Even if the runs are shorter it would maximize time on the headwall.

When people say "side country" are you referring to the glades or actual out of bounds skiing at Belle?


----------



## Harvey

I don't think this is about Plattekill learning. Bumps require significant skier traffic between R/F cycles. That said I'm optimistic about some things next year.


----------



## Ripitz

TheGreatAbyss said:


> When people say "side country" are you referring to the glades or actual out of bounds skiing at Belle?


Other side of the rope. The ski area’s property is larger than what is suggested on the trail map.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Ripitz said:


> Other side of the rope. The ski area’s property is larger than what is suggested on the trail map.


Oh interesting, I think I know what you're talking about. Maybe someday we can link up and you can show me around


----------



## x10003q

Before ORDA took over Belleayre (2012), Belleayre was known for having intermediate trails with moguls. The change in management seemed to eliminate this nice feature.


----------



## Harvey

Sidecountry is used to reference out of bounds terrain that is accessed with the help of an inbounds lift. If the sidecountry is state land you can usually ski there without issue. If it is a mixture (Plattekill) you have to know exactly where you are at all times.


----------



## Ripitz

Harvey said:


> Sidecountry is used to reference out of bounds terrain that is accessed with the help of an inbounds lift. If the sidecountry is state land you can usually ski there without issue. If it is a mixture (Plattekill) you have to know exactly where you are at all times.


I use county parcel viewers to see who owns what


----------



## Harvey

How do you match that up on the ground?

I use a state of the art system called Chris and Riley.


----------



## Bandit

The moguls didn’t go away right after the ORDA takeover, it was when the new GM came 3 years ago. Moguls are “unsafe.”

However, this past year was almost like the Belleayre of old. The only trails that weren’t bumped up that used to be were upper Seneca and lower Onteora. The intermediate bumps came back on lower Wanatuska as well as the canyon for part of the season. It was nice to be able to ski bumps top to bottom off lift 6, Winnisook/Tongora to lower belleayre to lower wana to the canyon. Hopefully they will let them bump up again next year and we’ll have good snow for it.

Lots of side country outside the map, even a closed ski area! As well as stashes within the boundaries if you know where to go. There are fresh lines to be had for close to a week after a storm.


----------



## Moe

D.B. Cooper said:


> Lighten up, Francis.


Great reference....


----------



## marcski

Harvey said:


> How do you match that up on the ground?
> 
> I use a state of the art system called Chris and Riley.


Good luck with that.?⛷️


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> I use county parcel viewers to see who owns what


Ya can play with this Ripitz.





						Ulster County Parcel Viewer
					

The Ulster County Parcel Viewer is an Internet-based Geographic Information System (GIS) providing parcel data and other environmental information for Ulster County, NY. Ulster County Parcel Viewer combines geographic data about the community such as tax parcels, water features, and aerial...




					ulstercountyny.gov


----------



## Ripitz

tirolski said:


> Ya can play with this Ripitz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ulster County Parcel Viewer
> 
> 
> The Ulster County Parcel Viewer is an Internet-based Geographic Information System (GIS) providing parcel data and other environmental information for Ulster County, NY. Ulster County Parcel Viewer combines geographic data about the community such as tax parcels, water features, and aerial...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ulstercountyny.gov


I play with that all the time. Parcel Viewer comes in handy for work, skiing, hiking, fishing and foraging. I back it up on the ground with Caltopo and old fashioned paper hiking maps that I read constantly and memorize for fun. I only use a phone as a last resort or quick GPS reference and never rely on them. There is a town park across the creek from us and Google maps shows our property in green and labels it as a park. Run into people sometimes walking through our pasture on their way to fish thinking they are in a public park.


----------



## XTski

D.B. Cooper said:


> Lighten up, Francis.


who is Francis


----------



## XTski

Bandit said:


> Edit: ya know what, never mind. I’m not getting into a pissing match with an anonymous internet tough guy who thinks he’s the best.
> 
> Belleayre has better natural snow and natural terrain than Hunter and that’s what this thread is about.


good idea to not butt into something that is none of your business, don’t have to be tough to stand up for yourself,


----------



## Harvey

Give it a rest, please.


----------



## x10003q

XTski said:


> who is Francis


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

XTski said:


> good idea to not butt into something that is none of your business, don’t have to be tough to stand up for yourself,


For a dude that seems to despise Belleayre Mountain with the heat of a thousand suns, it's a little bit weird that you're hanging out in the Belleayre Mountain thread. I'm not going to tell you how to live your life, especially since you threaten anybody who does, but it might make your world a little less stressful if you Unwatched this thread.

Anyhoo, does anyone know what's up with that construction by the Lightning quad? I gather it's going to be some kind of a pumphouse.


----------



## Brownski

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> Anyhoo, does anyone know what's up with that construction by the Lightning quad? I gather it's going to be some kind of a pumphouse.


I have no information but that's what it looked like to me


----------



## Ripitz

Substantial Renovation To NY Olympic Facilities Approved By ORDA


The Olympic Regional Development Authority has approved significant improvements to the speed skating oval and the snowmaking system at Whiteface Mountain…




www.wamc.org




"But we’re completing the new pump house at Belleayre that’s going to allow Belleayre to operate at higher pressures and utilize the modern equipment to accomplish these same goals.”


----------



## G.ski

Glad to see some snowmaking upgrades.

As much as I don't like Transue's grooming approach (although he did leave several trails bumped up for the spring), he does know how to make a lot of good manmade snow.


----------



## Harvey

Wondering if @Ripitz or @G.ski would be willing to give me a few sentences for the end of this piece about the addition of the gondi?









Belleayre Trail Map, Vertical Drop, Stats, Profile


Belleayre Mountain's listing in the NYSkiBlog Directory features trail map, vertical drop, stats and profile of the ski area in Pine Hill, NY.




nyskiblog.com





Anything else that is outdated?

Could also use it here:









The History of Belleayre Ski Center


The ski area development was inspired by the 1932 Winter Olympics.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## Ripitz

Harvey said:


> Wondering if @Ripitz or @G.ski would be willing to give me a few sentences for the end of this piece about the addition of the gondi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belleayre Trail Map, Vertical Drop, Stats, Profile
> 
> 
> Belleayre Mountain's listing in the NYSkiBlog Directory features trail map, vertical drop, stats and profile of the ski area in Pine Hill, NY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyskiblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else that is outdated?
> 
> Could also use it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The History of Belleayre Ski Center
> 
> 
> The ski area development was inspired by the 1932 Winter Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyskiblog.com


Dunno. Might take me a while to come up with descriptors besides unnecessary and excessive but I’ll try.


----------



## Harvey

Just like three sentences? When, where, pros and cons?

No pressure. Would appreciate it though.


----------



## Ripitz




----------



## jamesdeluxe

Bandit said:


> Lots of side country outside the map, even a closed ski area! As well as stashes within the boundaries if you know where to go. There are fresh lines to be had for close to a week after a storm.


This ^^ was always my experience. I never understood the sizable "Belle has absolutely nothing to offer" contingent on this forum.


----------



## marcski

jamesdeluxe said:


> This ^^ was always my experience. I never understood the sizable "Belle has absolutely nothing to offer" contingent on this forum.


While the off-map sidecountry is definitely fun and very enjoyable and I hope to do it again, if all things were equal and Platty was open daily, I'd ski Platty hands down.


----------



## DomB

Ripitz said:


> View attachment 9482


Ripitz - like your tagline


----------



## Bandit

marcski said:


> While the off-map sidecountry is definitely fun and very enjoyable and I hope to do it again, if all things were equal and Platty was open daily, I'd ski Platty hands down.



I hear you, but unfortunately all things aren’t equal. We always get thaw/freeze cycles and Belleayre is better equipped to recover from them faster. The new pump house should help with that even more.

The season is typically longer at the Belle both at the beginning and end. Great spring bumps too.

Don’t get me wrong, I love Platty when the woods are in it’s just that unfortunately that isn’t often enough. Especially when it’s 20 minutes farther and the pass price is only $10 less than an orda ski3 pass and they’re closed mid week. For me, I want to ski 50+ days and the orda pass checks more boxes but I’ll continue to enjoy and support Platty when conditions are good.


----------



## marcski

Bandit said:


> I hear you, but unfortunately all things aren’t equal. We always get thaw/freeze cycles and Belleayre is better equipped to recover from them faster. The new pump house should help with that even more.
> 
> The season is typically longer at the Belle both at the beginning and end. Great spring bumps too.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I love Platty when the woods are in it’s just that unfortunately that isn’t often enough. Especially when it’s 20 minutes farther and the pass price is only $10 less than an orda ski3 pass and they’re closed mid week. For me, I want to ski 50+ days and the orda pass checks more boxes but I’ll continue to enjoy and support Platty when conditions are good.


I don't necessarily agree with you on all points. While yes, Belle opens earlier, I believe their closing dates have been pretty much the same the last few years. Also, as far as freeze/thaw cycles, I'll say given Belle's higher skier traffic, weekend conditions on the snowmaking trails tend to be better at Platty and far less skied off. But, yes, Platty is not open M-Th and the season pass is on the expensive side when doing the math as far as total number of open days. For me, it's worth every penny.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

What are the old Highmount trails like? Are they just low angle run-out like most of Belle below the headwall or do any of them have some decent continuous steepness? I could probably answer my own question by looking at some topo maps but curious what people who have actually skied there think?


----------



## jamesdeluxe

TheGreatAbyss said:


> What are the old Highmount trails like? Are they just low angle run-out like most of Belle below the headwall or do any of them have some decent continuous steepness? I could probably answer my own question by looking at some topo maps but curious what people who have actually skied there think?


I'm guessing only 800 vertical feet, however, better continuous steepness than Belle/see here and here for a few pix. Current regulars can confirm but I suspect that the trails have grown in pretty seriously with brambles by now. You see in the 2007 pix that they were relatively clear back then.


----------



## Ripitz

I’ve been told Highmount (when it was open) has a good pitch all the way to the lodge. I’ve heard most of the trails are bushed in. More often the old woods yield more navigable lines than unmaintained trails. They should have connected to Tom’s tow and gone all the way to Fleischmans. A crew with lopers and a shuttle bus is a helluva lot cheaper than a mega expansion.


----------



## Bandit

Pretty much consistent vertical all the way to the lodges. Ski tracks says 1235 from the top of lift 8 to the bottom of Highmount.

Yes it’s overgrown, have to know where to go.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Hah, the pic of the guy walking back past the old surface lift. That's what I always tried to avoid -- I preferred to slog through the forest and as mentioned in the 2007 report, an employee yelled at me/said you're not supposed to ski through that property separating Belle and Highmount.


----------



## Ripitz

jamesdeluxe said:


> employee yelled at me


(Jealous)
“OK sorry, I didn’t know, I won’t do that again... today”.

Highmount is private property and the old lodges are posted.

The property in between is NY State land.

Technically the only access to Belleayre ski center is through the base area. The only exit is through the base as well. Hiking trails coming in from the Eastern end of the ridge cloud the issue. You can be on one side of the rope or the other but you should never cross it, that’s a no no.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

You have to admire the sheer lack of detail in this trail map, allegedly from 1985. With the help of the pic above, you can see that the wide trail along the Poma, looker's left, is completely grown in with trees. The other trails are now covered with big bushes for the most part.





Based on this pic and my personal feeling, I suspect that the vertical drop is well below the 1,200 feet mentioned above; however, I'm happy to believe otherwise:


----------



## Bandit

The 1235 is from the top of lift 8 at Belle, so maybe approximately 900 for highmount? About the same as a run off lift 7 at Belle.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Bandit said:


> The 1235 is from the top of lift 8 at Belle, so maybe approximately 900 for highmount? About the same as a run off lift 7 at Belle.


Makes sense. Thanks for that clip from the past winter!


----------



## Ripitz

Brownski said:


> All ski-offs will be conducted Jan. 8 at Plattekill


I hope the ski-off is still on. I’ve been looking for a monoski.


----------



## marcski

Ripitz said:


> I hope the ski-off is still on. I’ve been looking for a monoski.



The Fey Brothers at Telemarkdown have a monoski mounted tele.


----------



## Brownski

Ripitz said:


> I hope the ski-off is still on. I’ve been looking for a monoski.


I think everybody made nice. And now Harv seems to be moving his Bday to March?


----------



## ScottySkis

Bell adding snow guns hope they help with snow making:.
""Another 105 HKD Impulse snowguns were delivered to the mountain today, bringing the total to 235 new snowguns for the season! We will make sure to put every single one of them to good use very soon. #belleayre HKD Snowmakers"


----------



## MarzNC

If I read it correctly, Belleayre is having a sale today on advanced purchase day tickets for specific dates. Meaning about 50% off for midweek in Jan and discounted on weekends too. Have no idea how long the sale will last.

Pretty clear that day tickets will be limited as needed during typically busy days.


----------



## jasonwx

MarzNC said:


> If I read it correctly, Belleayre is having a sale today on advanced purchase day tickets for specific dates. Meaning about 50% off for midweek in Jan and discounted on weekends too. Have no idea how long the sale will last.
> 
> Pretty clear that day tickets will be limited as needed during typically busy days.


Anyone that buys a advanced lift ticket for a specific date. IMO is nuts
Especially in the north east


----------



## Harvey

jasonwx said:


> Anyone that buys a advanced lift ticket for a specific date. IMO is nuts
> Especially in the north east



Hence the discount. Clearly there are plenty of people who are focused on the cost of a lift ticket above all else. Just look around.


----------



## Brownski

Thanks for sharing, Marz. Thats a good tip.


Harvey said:


> Clearly there are plenty of people who are focused on the cost of a lift ticket above all else. Just look around.


Chill out dude. Not everybody has the money to pay full freight. Not everybody has the flexibility to chase powder. Some people have to plan way ahead and stretch every penny to get their family five or six days a year.


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> Anyone that buys a advanced lift ticket for a specific date. IMO is nuts
> Especially in the north east


I was nuts to buy an advanced infrequent skier card to Gore last year as I never made it once up there.
Couldn’t justify the time (over 2 and 1/2hrs each way) on the road with fun snow much closer.
The quick warm up at the end of the season last year didn’t help.
Might try to go again this year sometime. Playing it by ear.
ORDA has a "snow guarantee”. Just gotta cancel ahead of time.
_If for *any reason* you do not want to ski on the day for which you have a pre-purchased ticket, please contact us to cancel your ticket on or before the date it is valid. No credits will be issued for expired tickets. See the Guest Services desk or reach out via our Customer Service form and we will apply the amount paid for your ticket to a Snow Guarantee Card. This card is valid towards any ticket, lesson, or rental purchase for *one year.* _
*Emphasis* added.








Winter Lift Tickets - Gore Mountain







goremountain.com


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> Thanks for sharing, Marz. Thats a good tip.
> 
> Chill out dude. Not everybody has the money to pay full freight. Not everybody has the flexibility to chase powder. Some people have to plan way ahead and stretch every penny to get their family five or six days a year.


Jason was saying he'd never buy in advance so maybe he isn't as price sensitive, cares more about conditions? I'm betting Belleayre will sell a bunch of tickets in advance which makes your point and mine.

There are plenty of people who KNOW they will be skiing the day after Christmas. Why not save.


----------



## MarzNC

Harvey said:


> There are plenty of people who KNOW they will be skiing the day after Christmas. Why not save.


Exactly.

I'm a ski nut who enjoys checking out ski areas regardless of snow conditions. I'm actually doing a ski safari in the northeast based on Indy with dates that I set up with a couple friends a couple months ago . . . for late Feb. We'll have fun on the slopes no matter what.

The Ski Divas set up their gathering dates for a few places in New England a while back as well. So keeping an eye out for discounted day tickets is a habit.

I used to do ski safaris around my daughter's school vacation schedules when she was in Lake Placid or Boston. Rarely bought tickets in advance, but if there was a good deal that happened to fit into the schedule I'd go for it.


----------



## billyb3

Some recent social posts have me excited, fingers crossed for this weekend!









Belleayre Mountain on Instagram: "The Snowmakers are busy making it snow at Belleayre. The guns have been started up on Dot Nebel and snowmaking continues on Deer Run! #belleayre"


Belleayre Mountain shared a post on Instagram: "The Snowmakers are busy making it snow at Belleayre. The guns have been started up on Dot Nebel and snowmaking continues on Deer Run! #belleayre". Follow their account to see 1729 posts.




www.instagram.com









Instagram







www.instagram.com





They appear to be making snow on both Deer Run and Dot Nebel, which is a pleasant surprise and seems to be a result of recent snowmaking upgrades?


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Harvey said:


> I'm betting Belleayre will sell a bunch of tickets in advance which makes your point and mine.


Instead of keying it to specific unchangeable dates, it would be great and they'd sell a pile more if they'd offer two advanced purchase options, weekday or weekend/holiday, and allow people to use them on any date within those parameters. 

However, as my father used to say: "if ifs and buts were candy and nuts, what a Xmas this would be!"


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

If they get Dot Nebel open and run Tomahawk I could be convinced to do a day trip and scratch my early season itch...


----------



## Harvey

jamesdeluxe said:


> Instead of keying it to specific unchangeable dates, it would be great and they'd sell a pile more if they'd offer two advanced purchase options, weekday or weekend/holiday, and allow people to use them on any date within those parameters.
> 
> However, as my father used to say: "if ifs and buts were candy and nuts, what a Xmas this would be!"


Haha. 

It's the unchangeable that makes those tickets cheap. If you can change, then everyone shows up on a Peak day and you have no control. You are giving the discount because you (the mountain) control it.

It's related to why Laz has a cheaper price online. If you already bought a ticket and you are driving past Belleayre and say "heck with it, I'm going to Belle" it's all good. You are more likely to show up if you already paid.


----------



## ScottySkis

Belleayre is seeking a motivated, detail-oriented professional to join the team as an Information Technology Technician. The successful candidate will troubleshoot and solve problems for end-users on workstations and point of sale systems. Responsibility include: Installing, diagnosing, repairing, maintaining, and upgrading all PC hardware and peripherals. Monitoring ORDA’s helpdesk queue and responding to tickets in a timely fashion. Applying IT service management principles to improve the ORDA helpdesk experience. Resolving network connectivity problems
Deploying IT hardware and services throughout the facility.
Writing documentation and training staffl low-voltage wiring. Server and network installation and maintenance.
Acting as a technical resource in assisting users to resolve problems with equipment and data. Implementation and testing of backup and recovery operations.Installing, assembling, and configuring both physical and virtual servers. Managing system backups, restoring and assisting in disaster recovery.
Following all safety standards and procedures. Perform duties in a manner to maximize safety and minimize risk to self and others. This position requires a commitment to Belleayre’s Information Technology needs and understanding how they interface with successful operations. The successful candidate will be an excellent communicator, organized, and a problem-solver. Minimum Qualifications:
Relevant Associate’s degree with a minimum of one year of full-time experience. Relevant experience may replace educational requirements on a year for year basis. IT service management experience is preferred Salary:
Dependent upon qualifications and skills. ORDA offers an excellent benefits package including health, dental and vision insurances; paid leave (vacation, sick, and personal leave); and membership in the NYS Retirement System. Optional benefits include supplemental life


----------



## tirolski

ScottySkis said:


> Belleayre is seeking a motivated, detail-oriented professional to join the team as an Information Technology Technician.


I’d bet ole Harv could do that job part-time in his sleep nappin after skiing Plattekill.
Is there a referral fee?


----------



## gorgonzola

Any guesses if they'll open Friday, love kicking off the season on White Friday WROD and wondering if Belle is an option?


----------



## billyb3

Wed/Thurs temps aren't great, but looking good after that. I'm hoping for at least Sunday!



TheGreatAbyss said:


> If they get Dot Nebel open and run Tomahawk I could be convinced to do a day trip and scratch my early season itch...


Also, they commented on FB that they are intending to open both Deer Run and Dot Nebel right away when they open.


----------



## MarzNC

First day that it's currently possible to buy a day ticket online for Belleayre is Sat, Nov. 27.


----------



## Harvey

And Gore is Friday. 

Funny what is going down with this date. I agree with @snoloco on this. I get that everyone wants credit but announce the opening day. People are making plans, some have probably decided to go to VT at this point.


----------



## MarzNC

Harvey said:


> And Gore is Friday.
> 
> Funny what is going down with this date. I agree with @snoloco on this. I get that everyone wants credit but announce the opening day. People are making plans, some have probably decided to go to VT at this point.


Understand the frustration.

For context outside NY, Boyne Resorts typically doesn't announce opening dates until a day or two before. Have noticed that for Brighton for years. Seems to be the case for Loon as well. Still no opening date announcements for Boyne Mountain or Boyne Highlands.

Always a bit of a surprise when lifts start spinning in the southeast, except for Snowshoe. 3-4 days of cold weather with some daytime snowmaking can be enough to go from all mowed grass to having core trails open.


----------



## Harvey

I've got a pass. I could care less give me six hours notice and I will make first chair. Or maybe 8.

My daughter doesn't ski enough anymore for a pass. I want to have a conversation and buy her a lift ticket.

"Hey Nev, you want to go skiing this weekend?"

"Is Gore going to be open?"

"Um, yes?"

"What day?"

"Um."


----------



## snoloco

Harvey said:


> And Gore is Friday.
> 
> Funny what is going down with this date. I agree with @snoloco on this. I get that everyone wants credit but announce the opening day. People are making plans, some have probably decided to go to VT at this point.


It's not just the opening date. Often overlooked is what terrain is going to be open. I'm not referring to quantity, but difficulty. People need to know whether there will be beginner terrain available, or only intermediate and advanced terrain. Imagine planning a trip as a beginner, or with beginners in your group, and at the last minute realizing there will only be intermediate and advanced terrain, and you're SOL. Vail Resorts is not known for good snow reporting, but at least they made it clear what to expect for opening day at Mount Snow and Stowe. They announced 3 days in advance that both resorts will be opening, Mount Snow will only have intermediate and advanced terrain, while Stowe will have beginner terrain as well.


----------



## billyb3

Via FB: "We are anticipating a Saturday opening."


----------



## SayvilleSteve

It's also on their webpage. I am planning on driving from the Capital District to Long Island on Saturday. May have to take a slight detour and hit Dot Nebel half a dozen times.


----------



## Ripitz

Out of quarantine on Friday. Boot fit on Saturday. Hopefully ripping on Sunday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## DomB

Ripitz said:


> Out of quarantine on Friday. Boot fit on Saturday. Hopefully ripping on Sunday. Fingers crossed.


Good luck at Quarantine. 

I am tentatively planning to go up on Saturday - they plan to open Dot and Deer Run. Dot is one of my fav's at Belle. 

Happy to meet up with anyone but will have my awesome family in tow (wife in kids) so may be chaos. 

Happy snow hunting.


----------



## DomB

Guys/gals: Belle is saying Dot and top of Deer Run. Upload and download on gondi, whatever that means; and lift 8 is open. I would guess that is Tomahawk, which makes sense. 

Can someone here confirm Lift 8 is tomahawk? Opening day saturday


----------



## Ripitz

DomB said:


> Guys/gals: Belle is saying Dot and top of Deer Run. Upload and download on gondi, whatever that means; and lift 8 is open. I would guess that is Tomahawk, which makes sense.
> 
> Can someone here confirm Lift 8 is tomahawk? Opening day saturday


Yes, lift 8 is Tomahawk. Park there or download on the Gondi back to the lower Discovery lodge at the end of the day since Lower Deer Run is not open yet. Rip it!


----------



## DomB

Ripitz said:


> Yes, lift 8 is Tomahawk. Park there or download on the Gondi back to the lower Discovery lodge at the end of the day since Lower Deer Run is not open yet. Rip it!


awesome. Tomahawk parking lot was my covid 'hack'.


----------



## cerv1

Howdy everyone! The weather looks cold and decent chances of snow at Belleayre throughout the coming week. Anyone care to make a prediction on what might be open by next weekend? Would love to make a day trip next Sunday!


----------



## DomB

cerv1 said:


> Howdy everyone! The weather looks cold and decent chances of snow at Belleayre throughout the coming week. Anyone care to make a prediction on what might be open by next weekend? Would love to make a day trip next Sunday!


Prediction 1: almost all predictions are wrong to some degree. Prediction 2: if the weather is as you say, Iriquois (fun green about half the vert off the quad next to the Gondola, great for just above first timer, or first timer with instructor) or possibly all of Deer Run will be open. 

They were blowing Iriquois on Saturday when we got up, and it looked like they were blowing lower Deer. But Lower Deer Run takes a lot of snow for the skier bridge. 

Have fun!


----------



## DomB

Also, great job by the Belle team. 

They upgraded the snow compressor system (sure I am saying that wrong) so that they could blow Deer Run and Dot. My prediction is that until they make more upgrades, these will be the first two trails to open every year - very logical from a snowmaking and lift system perspective. 

We had fun - me, my son, and daughter. My wife was home to monitor an expensive dog surgery (thank goodness we bought pet insurance when we first got her). 

Side note: Now I understand why all the educators were focused on getting kids back in the classroom. My kids (10 and 7) haven't skied in 18 months and it showed. (Not that it matters but the analogy stuck with me). My 7 yo was skiing some long, real blues at Gore and was struggling with Deer Run in some spots. 

We ended up going after one run, a lesson learned in resiliency and having fun together. Some how, our cards worked. (I don't know which one of mine worked because they sent me a new one this year as I went through Gore for Ski 3). We hit up Phoenecia Diner outdoor (food order took 5 minutes, or about 40 minutes quicker than the time to sit at a table), Norway Ski Clube for foosball, and the Pine Hill Community Center. 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## MarzNC

DomB said:


> Side note: Now I understand why all the educators were focused on getting kids back in the classroom. My kids (10 and 7) haven't skied in 18 months and it showed. (Not that it matters but the analogy stuck with me). My 7 yo was skiing some long, real blues at Gore and was struggling with Deer Run in some spots.


I always required my daughter and any of the kids who have gone with me to ski at Massanutten to take at least a group lesson at the start of the season. Not necessarily the first day, but within the first few days they are on snow. Once the kids were intermediates that would be enough for them to avoid ingraining bad habits. More importantly, I could ask the instructor for 1-2 things to remind the kids about now and then.


----------



## Country Gun

Ran up to B , got our Ski3 passes straightened out. Parked at Tomahawk lot. Did a few laps on Dot and one on Deer run. Little natural snow on the ground. Flurried whole time we were there. Early season turns. Blessed to be back out on the snow!


----------



## billyb3

A great day for November! Pretty good coverage on open trails. Lower Deer Run was opened around noon for full top to bottom. Around 1:30 gondola stopped for 20 min or so and then ran in slow motion to get people off. Then they told people it was closed and stay on Tomahawk unless parked at bottom. Hopefully nothing majorly wrong with it.

Edit: Snow report for tomorrow it posted and all is well with the gondola.


----------



## Ripitz




----------



## MarzNC

@Ripitz : how old is your Peanut? I bet she won't be needing the tip clips for much longer. 

I started my daughter at age 4. She was tiny. Only needed the help on the tips for a couple days during her first long weekend ski trip that included two days of ski school. Massanutten ski school leant us one so I didn't have to buy one.


----------



## Ripitz

MarzNC said:


> @Ripitz : how old is your Peanut? I bet she won't be needing the tip clips for much longer.
> 
> I started my daughter at age 4. She was tiny. Only needed the help on the tips for a couple days during her first long weekend ski trip that included two days of ski school. Massanutten ski school leant us one so I didn't have to buy one.


Peanut is 3 turning 4 next week. It doesn’t make sense but this will be her fourth season. We’ll keep the jumper cables on for now.


----------



## G.ski

Ripitz said:


> Peanut is 3 turning 4 next week. It doesn’t make sense but this will be her fourth season. We’ll keep the jumper cables on for now.
> View attachment 11131


I was there. Spent most of my runs on Dot so I never spotted you guys. 


billyb3 said:


> A great day for November! Pretty good coverage on open trails. Lower Deer Run was opened around noon for full top to bottom. Around 1:30 gondola stopped for 20 min or so and then ran in slow motion to get people off. Then they told people it was closed and stay on Tomahawk unless parked at bottom. Hopefully nothing majorly wrong with it.
> 
> Edit: Snow report for tomorrow it posted and all is well with the gondola.


I was done at 2:30 and was told it would reopen at 3. 

So funny to sit on the Tomahawk lift and see that I was travelling much faster than the gondi.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Got up for a first day of some morning hot laps. It was about 28 degrees and cloudy when I arrived at 9:15, no crowds or lines to speak of. Tomahawk lift was closed, bummer considering I drove up to that lot and the gondola was the only lift spinning all day. Snow makers were blowing down near the base and on Seneca and Tuscarora. Dot Nobel was running pretty good, firm cord to start the day and softened up making for some good turns, a few rocks poking out on the steeps near the top. Deer Run was fine. Coverage was generally thin but I wasn't expecting anything different, the quality of the snow was good. All in all a good way to start the season. Looking forward to new terrain hopefully opening soon.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

First turns of the year for me!

The gondola wasn't running for some reason so only the people who parked in the upper lots, like me, had any access to the upper mountain. Once they got the gondola running it was too crowded to ski, so I left. I know mother nature hasn't really coöperated yet but there were way too many people for only two slopes.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

They were grooming Seneca when I left on Saturday, surprised it wasn't open?


----------



## Low Angle Life

I'm curious what the game plan for tonight will be, even being closed today with the temps they had I get the sense Dot likely got real patchy up top. Shame the daytime warmup has been in full effect, otherwise night time temps look perfect to lay down a base this week.


----------



## G.ski

TheGreatAbyss said:


> They were grooming Seneca when I left on Saturday, surprised it wasn't open?


I was there Sunday and Seneca was open from the mid-station of Tomahawk down. 

Headwall was not groomed and not open, poaching not recommended as there were patrollers guarding it at all times.


----------



## G.ski

Belle yesterday was pretty good. Sure the terrain open is limited but I think they have done a good job of blowing snow deep on those open trails. Dot and Seneca were both very enjoyable.


----------



## G.ski

Hit Belle again yesterday for 3 hours. 

I would like some winter now please!


----------



## billyb3

G.ski said:


> I would like some winter now please!


+1!

At least they are able to make some snow now. Current webcam is encouraging!


----------



## Low Angle Life

Low Angles Honest & Unbiased Belleayre Condition/Scene Report Wednesday December 22, 2021

-Leisurely 10:50 arrival at the parking lot below lift 8, third row in with plenty of spots.
-Boot up at the truck and onto lift 8 by 11, temperature was 35 degrees.
-Noticed my rear binding was loose on the lift, got to the top and tighten it, off to Onondaga for the first run.
-Impressive number of whales lined up across the top traverse ready to be rolled out for the weekend.
-Onondaga was firm zippery cord all the way down into Howe's Highway, surprisingly untouched considering the time of day.
-Gondola for run two, boomer frustrated at the corrals with inconvenience of mask rules, I walk past and get solo ride up.
-Seneca on the way down for round two, sugar on boiler plate but a surprising amount of grip considering how it looked.
-On the way down Huron back to the gondola I watched a skier in a vintage one-piece ski off trail into the grass and eat shit.
-I proceeded back to the gondola for another solo ride, this time the group behind me wasn't looking to share the ride.
-Back at the top is a guy too old to be wearing a furry gopher costumer blasting electronic music over a blue tooth speaker.
-I head down Dot Nebel for the next one, its holding up better than Seneca.
-Mtn Ops decided to put a terrain park with snow fencing at the bottom where it merges with Deer Run, not ideal but likely safe.
-Back to the gondola this time with a PSIA member who made sure to let us know.
-After my sampling I decided Seneca was the choice run for the day, I start laying down some trenches.
-Back to the gondola for another round, same spot on Huron a young snowboarder veers off trail into the grass and eats shit.
-Seneca again, this round some hot boy on a snowboard flies by me and literally straight lines it all the way back to lift 8.
-I continue onward to the gondola and hop on for what was the most awkward ride yet.
-"How's your day been going" _SILENCE _ immediately followed by a phone getting whipped out.
-At the top, "Have a good one" _NOTHING. 
-_I move on, bruised ego and all to you guessed it!?
-SENECA, at this point the light was flat and sugar had largely been pushed away, I haul ass back to the gondola last run in mind.
-Half run back down Seneca to lot 8 for a hard boiled egg cheffed up with Taco Bell fire sauce I found in the glove box.
-1pm departure, 28 degrees and a few wispy flurries but really nothing.
-Home in time for a quick MTB ride on the local trails that were really too wet so I cut it short.

Thank you for tuning in, until next time.


----------



## Brownski

That is a killer TR, LAL. My thoughts:
1 way to get after it, obviously. I’m jealous.
2 blue tooth speakers are fucking evil.
3 PSIA is second only to an Ivy League degree in turning people into boors.
4 Are you sure the quiet dude wasn’t hearing impaired? With a mask on he/she might not have known you were speaking at all. Deaf people ski too.


----------



## Country Gun

Hit the B this morning. Opening till Noon. First time booting up in Lodge in a long while. Really nice snow , didn’t want to stop.


----------



## Bandit

Yep great day today. Day #7 for me and the best one yet. Got to overlook about 820, 6 was running slow so headed down to the gondola which didn’t open till close to 9. Had first track down Seneca, the 2” of fresh snow made it nice. Did a few runs on that side then headed east. Wanatuska was a little variable at first but skied in nice, whales all the way down. Upper Belleayre had the best snow on it, soft powder whales made with the old high energy guns. It was groomed and firm from mid down. They’re gotten a lot of trails open in the last week with the new snowmaking system.


----------



## G.ski

Bandit said:


> Yep great day today. Day #7 for me and the best one yet. Got to overlook about 820, 6 was running slow so headed down to the gondola which didn’t open till close to 9. Had first track down Seneca, the 2” of fresh snow made it nice. Did a few runs on that side then headed east. Wanatuska was a little variable at first but skied in nice, whales all the way down. Upper Belleayre had the best snow on it, soft powder whales made with the old high energy guns. It was groomed and firm from mid down. They’re gotten a lot of trails open in the last week with the new snowmaking system.


Good to hear I will be at Belle for a few days next week.


----------



## Bandit

Got a fair bit of wet precipitation today. Going to freeze up so should be pretty firm tomorrow. Heard it rained at the face too so probably no sense traveling so might as well skid around most of the week at the Belle. Temps look marginal for snowmaking most of the week but not warm enough to soften during the day so we’ll see what the groomers can do for us. I’ll prob be there about 8:15 most days and ski till 11 at least if anyone wants to make a few turns.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Belle skied nicely today despite the weather they've gotten down here in the Cats. Fast but with very little ice. Between what they blew overnight, the grooming, and the dusting they got this morning it was nice and creamy this AM. Seneca was ROTD with lots of soft snow that turned into moguls by the end.

I appreciate the terrain Belle has open, with 3 single and 2 double diamonds open from the top. With nothing but Top Ridge open at Gore, for once I'm glad I chose to ski the Cats over the Daks.


----------



## G.ski

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Belle skied nicely today despite the weather they've gotten down here in the Cats. Fast but with very little ice. Between what they blew overnight, the grooming, and the dusting they got this morning it was nice and creamy this AM. Seneca was ROTD with lots of soft snow that turned into moguls by the end.
> 
> I appreciate the terrain Belle has open, with 3 single and 2 double diamonds open from the top. With nothing but Top Ridge open at Gore, for once I'm glad I chose to ski the Cats over the Daks.


I was at Belle as well and agree that the snow conditions were very good. I was pretty surprised.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Low Angles Honest & Unbiased Belleayre Condition/Scene Report Tuesday December 28, 2021

-Missed Fridays surprise accumulation, weather has been real precarious in the Cats so far this season.
-Choice between Tuesday or Wednesday for the first day out this season for the lady, we chose Tuesday for likelihood of sun.
-7:10 departure from North Jerz, heavy fog and 35 degrees leaving home.
-Sun came out around Kingston on the drive up, 40 degrees at exit 19.
-Arrive at Overlook parking area just after 9, parking was reasonable up top considering the holiday week, temp at 35.
-Sunny first few runs, snow was still frozen granular and cord that slowly softened up, kept it mostly to Deer Run.
-Sun kinda went away around 10:30, we noticed things really firming up on Roaring Brook and decided to take a snack break.
-Italian snacking beans marinated in olive oil and rosemary w/ peanut butter and apple and peach rings to keep it healthy.
-Sat in under my topper too long on a packing blanket and lost steam.
-Sun came out, we rallied, Roaring Brook was getting firm and pushed off compared to Deer Run so we stuck to that.
-Lapped deer run a couple times till the light got flat just after 1 and headed back to the car.
-One grown adult in a one piece grinch suit, two bluetooth speakers, but overall pleasant vibe.
-Crowds were light for a holiday week, gondola lines ran as smooth as I could have hoped.
-I hope more natural snow comes to the Cats soon, it was nice to see a lil sumthin hangin onto the higher peaks to the north & west though.








Thank you for tuning in and until next time.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Bandit said:


> I’ll prob be there about 8:15 most days and ski till 11 at least if anyone wants to make a few turns.


I thought they opened at 9? I always think about going early but I don't want to sit in my car waiting for the lifts to open.


----------



## gorgonzola

12/31: Nice New Years Eve day at Belle with Mrs SnowBunSki, hero snow maybe 10’ish runs open. Nice to ski something steepish




Yup it Is the CATsklills after all 





Happy New Year !


----------



## Low Angle Life

gorgonzola said:


> 12/31: Nice New Years Eve day at Belle with Mrs SnowBunSki, hero snow maybe 10’ish runs open. Nice to ski something steepish
> 
> View attachment 11721
> Yup it Is the CATsklills after all
> 
> View attachment 11722
> 
> Happy New Year !


Your parking lot vibes are impeccable, also is that actually a bunny in that bag!?


----------



## gorgonzola

Low Angle Life said:


> Your parking lot vibes are impeccable, also is that actually a bunny in that bag!?


Ha Cheers! No they were taking their cat for a run lol ?


----------



## Country Gun

gorgonzola said:


> 12/31: Nice New Years Eve day at Belle with Mrs SnowBunSki, hero snow maybe 10’ish runs open. Nice to ski something steepish
> 
> View attachment 11721
> Yup it Is the CATsklills after all
> 
> View attachment 11722
> 
> Happy New Year !


I was also parked at. same spot. Skied from opening to about 2. Soft snow everywhere!


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

gorgonzola said:


> Ha Cheers! No they were taking their cat for a run lol ?


Same family?!


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

WHALES EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## Jersey Skier

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> WHALES EVERYWHERE!!!


Worth a 2 1/2 hour drive? Thinking about heading up tomorrow.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

I'd feel terrible if they plowed them overnight or something but yes, absolutely. There are massive whalebacks on Belleayre Run, Dot Nebel, and Seneca. So much fun.


----------



## Harvey

In my whole life I've never seen as much focus on snowmaking on social media as I did yesterday.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> In my whole life I've never seen as much focus on snowmaking on social media as I did yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 11767


If ya hadn’t noticed snow and/or cold temps have been sparse lately around these parts, just saying.
Some folks like snow.


----------



## Jersey Skier

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> I'd feel terrible if they plowed them overnight or something but yes, absolutely. There are massive whalebacks on Belleayre Run, Dot Nebel, and Seneca. So much fun.


They're smoothing them out tonight, but I'll probably make the trip anyhow. Latest start to the season in years.


----------



## Jersey Skier

Not the best day for me at Belleayre today.

Had to start at Discovery lodge to pick up my ski 3 card. It was supposedly printed, but sitting on someone's desk somewhere. Took a while to straighten that out. They say I should eventually get my free day via an email.

Gondi was not running due to wind, but the wind pretty much died by 11:30.

With the Gondi closed there was no way to get over to Lift #8 without driving there. None of the connector trails were open.
I was told by the same people who couldn't find my pass that the shuttle could take me there. However after waiting 30 minutes for a shuttle I called and was told she stopped driving the shuttle after the morning.

Got kind of bored skiing the same couple of runs so quit by 2.

Hopefully day two of the season will be better.


----------



## tirolski

Jersey Skier said:


> Not the best day for me at Belleayre today.
> 
> Had to start at Discovery lodge to pick up my ski 3 card. It was supposedly printed, but sitting on someone's desk somewhere. Took a while to straighten that out. They say I should eventually get my free day via an email.
> Gondi was not running due to wind, but the wind pretty much died by 11:30.
> With the Gondi closed there was no way to get over to Lift #8 without driving there. None of the connector trails were open.
> I was told by the same people who couldn't find my pass that the shuttle could take me there. However after waiting 30 minutes for a shuttle I called and was told she stopped driving the shuttle after the morning.


How hard is it to blow snow on connector trail(s)?
Never been to Belle so don’t know. 
Hopefully with the big chill coming they’ll be able to get things linked.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

tirolski said:


> How hard is it to blow snow on connector trail(s)?
> Never been to Belle so don’t know.
> Hopefully with the big chill coming they’ll be able to get things linked.


This morning's condition report says they are blowing on it today as well as a few other upper mountain trails. I have to give Belle credit, they've done a great job with the weather cards they were dealt this early season.

@Jersey Skier - Not ideal but you can hike across the top of the mountain back to the Lift 8 trails.


----------



## Jersey Skier

Oh, there was one bright part of the day. It was all paid for by Vail. Last year I filled out one of their questionnaires online and I must have been entered in a contest for a $200 Amex gift card. I used it to pay for my lift ticket and plan to use the rest at other non-epic resorts.


----------



## Jersey Skier

TheGreatAbyss said:


> This morning's condition report says they are blowing on it today as well as a few other upper mountain trails. I have to give Belle credit, they've done a great job with the weather cards they were dealt this early season.
> 
> @Jersey Skier - Not ideal but you can hike across the top of the mountain back to the Lift 8 trails.


Problem was I didn't know if the other side of the mountain was open until I came down to the base for lunch and could see skiers over there. After wasting my time waiting for the shuttle I really didn't feel like waiting for that slow ass lift to take me back towards Overlook to continue to the top and then hike across. Just went home.


----------



## G.ski

Belle was great today. Good manmade snow everywhere. Loved the whales on Belleayre Run.
Considering the crappy weather my hats off to the snowmakers.


----------



## G.ski

So after good skiing on 1/6 because Belle decided to go all in and resurface all of their open terrain, I was looking forward to 1/7 with a few inches of fresh. I left home with 3" on the ground and watched as the snow totals decreased as I headed north and west. As I passed Pine Hill it looked like it had not snowed at all! So I was pretty dejected as I turned into the access road. Fortunately the elevation gain resulted in a bit of lake effect snow and there was about 3" of fresh snow on the hill. Dare I say I got in a few powdery turns? Finally!!


----------



## billyb3

Any one have any Intel? From FB:

"Good evening riders and skiers... Just wanted to give everyone a quick update on the Belleayre Express lift. Unfortunately, the lift will not be spinning for us on Sunday, January 9th. We are currently waiting on equipment to arrive at the mountain and should know more tomorrow. When we have updates, we will list them on our Snow Report at belleayre.com."


----------



## cerv1

We went to Belle yesterday for our first runs of season. Like G. ski mentioned, the surroundings have very little natural snow, but they’ve been done a good job with the snow making on the mountain. 

Conditions yesterday were pretty decent if your frame of reference is “early season Ice Coast”. Sunny skies and crunchy snow. Everything was skiing fast.

Unfortunately the Belleayre Express quad wasn’t working, and there were outrageous lines for Gondola and Lightning Quad. We avoided the craziness by staying on the Tomahawk side most of the time. However, Dot Nebel was closed for racing, leaving Deer Run and Seneca as the only viable options for most of the afternoon. We looped them until 3, then Dot reopened and we took some nice runs on Dot before ending the day at 4. 

We planned to ski this morning but the mountain is currently closed due to freezing rain…


----------



## cerv1

billyb3 said:


> Any one have any Intel? From FB:
> 
> "Good evening riders and skiers... Just wanted to give everyone a quick update on the Belleayre Express lift. Unfortunately, the lift will not be spinning for us on Sunday, January 9th. We are currently waiting on equipment to arrive at the mountain and should know more tomorrow. When we have updates, we will list them on our Snow Report at belleayre.com."


Yes it was closed all yesterday ?


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Echoing G.Ski that Saturday was really nice. G, I think we might have rode the gondi together? You said a similar thing to your post and we were talking about Plattekille.

The Express was having issues on Saturday, lots of start and stops. I turned to the liftie and asked if I should get on this lift and he said "well it's certainly having problems" ?


----------



## Bandit

Friday 1/7: Woke up to about 3" on my deck, on the ride up the amount decreased to just a dusting but then increased again once I hit the access road, there was about 3" at the top of the mountain. Got there for life 6 opening, the first runs were really nice. Took a few runs there, headed down to the gondola. The snow they had made on Seneca & Dot earlier in the week was a little wet so I didn't think those runs were as good as the east side. Went back to the east side and skied till 12:30 then called it a day. It was pretty decent, the first runs were great! 

Saturday 1/8: Rolled in the overlook parking lot about 8:10, first thing I noticed was lift 6 not spinning. Texted my lift operator friend and asked it if had problems and he just said Yep. So down to the gondola we went, got one of the first cabins and the line was fairly long behind us. The second tier Tomahawk parking was already full and working on the third on our first ride up and cars kept streaming up the access road. Took Seneca which was pretty nice back down to the gondola which had eaten the line up. Did another run and the line had filled the corral when we got back down, so we headed east and took Onteora to lift 7. On the ride up patrol was dropping the ropes on the park with whales and active snowmaking. So we did Onteora and cut across to the park, it was awesome. And it took you to the skiers left side of lift 7 where there was no line. The line on the other, lodge side of the lift stretched across the trail. Lapped Onteora to the park probably 8 times and by then it was 11:30 and called it a day.

We had a really fun day but I suspect the average skier that arrived late had a bad experience. With lift 6 down the line at the gondola had to be long. The line at 7 was long if you walked up from the lodge. Never rode 8, but with Dot closed for racing the only (open) options were Seneca or Deer Run. Algonquin and Peekamoose should open soon. I heard the problem with 6 was mouse damage on a fiberoptic line. If 6 was running I don't think there would have been issues with crowds. Unfortunate timing on what was surely the busiest day of the season so far.


----------



## G.ski

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Echoing G.Ski that Saturday was really nice. G, I think we might have rode the gondi together? You said a similar thing to your post and we were talking about Plattekille.
> 
> The Express was having issues on Saturday, lots of start and stops. I turned to the liftie and asked if I should get on this lift and he said "well it's certainly having problems" ?


Electric blue shell, green pants, gray helmet?


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

G.ski said:


> Electric blue shell, green pants, gray helmet?


Red helmet, red pants, beige jacket


----------



## G.ski

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Red helmet, red pants, beige jacket


I do remember that outfit.


----------



## DomB

Bandit said:


> Friday 1/7: Woke up to about 3" on my deck, on the ride up the amount decreased to just a dusting but then increased again once I hit the access road, there was about 3" at the top of the mountain. Got there for life 6 opening, the first runs were really nice. Took a few runs there, headed down to the gondola. The snow they had made on Seneca & Dot earlier in the week was a little wet so I didn't think those runs were as good as the east side. Went back to the east side and skied till 12:30 then called it a day. It was pretty decent, the first runs were great!
> 
> Saturday 1/8: Rolled in the overlook parking lot about 8:10, first thing I noticed was lift 6 not spinning. Texted my lift operator friend and asked it if had problems and he just said Yep. So down to the gondola we went, got one of the first cabins and the line was fairly long behind us. The second tier Tomahawk parking was already full and working on the third on our first ride up and cars kept streaming up the access road. Took Seneca which was pretty nice back down to the gondola which had eaten the line up. Did another run and the line had filled the corral when we got back down, so we headed east and took Onteora to lift 7. On the ride up patrol was dropping the ropes on the park with whales and active snowmaking. So we did Onteora and cut across to the park, it was awesome. And it took you to the skiers left side of lift 7 where there was no line. The line on the other, lodge side of the lift stretched across the trail. Lapped Onteora to the park probably 8 times and by then it was 11:30 and called it a day.
> 
> We had a really fun day but I suspect the average skier that arrived late had a bad experience. With lift 6 down the line at the gondola had to be long. The line at 7 was long if you walked up from the lodge. Never rode 8, but with Dot closed for racing the only (open) options were Seneca or Deer Run. Algonquin and Peekamoose should open soon. I heard the problem with 6 was mouse damage on a fiberoptic line. If 6 was running I don't think there would have been issues with crowds. Unfortunate timing on what was surely the busiest day of the season so far.


Thanks for posting. Can you remind me - 7 is the triple? 6 is the high speed quad, and 8 is Tomahawk? Funny how quickly I forget when I am not going there a bunch.


----------



## Bandit

DomB said:


> Thanks for posting. Can you remind me - 7 is the triple? 6 is the high speed quad, and 8 is Tomahawk? Funny how quickly I forget when I am not going there a bunch.


Yes that is correct.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Still some whale calves on Dot Nebel.


----------



## Harvey

G.ski said:


> So after good skiing on 1/6 because Belle decided to go all in and resurface all of their open terrain, I was looking forward to 1/7 with a few inches of fresh. I left home with 3" on the ground and watched as the snow totals decreased as I headed north and west. As I passed Pine Hill it looked like it had not snowed at all! So I was pretty dejected as I turned into the access road. Fortunately the elevation gain resulted in a bit of lake effect snow and there was about 3" of fresh snow on the hill. Dare I say I got in a few powdery turns? Finally!!



I was at Plattekill Friday and as I drove past Belle, I was also a bit dejected. That storm was more east then west, and I figured Plattekill would have less. Not so. Surprised me. Looked like about 5 inches.

I think that snowfall in the Cats may have been part synoptic part LE.


----------



## G.ski

Harvey said:


> I was at Plattekill Friday and as I drove past Belle, I was also a bit dejected. That storm was more east then west, and I figured Plattekill would have less. Not so. Surprised me. Looked like about 5 inches.
> 
> I think that snowfall in the Cats may have been part synoptic part LE.


Agree re: LES

I've skied at Belle a lot this season but it hasn't been worth it to drive anywhere else especially since Belle resurfaced all of their open terrain *again* and opened a bunch of trails. More trails on tap to open soon and snow was great everywhere on the hill yesterday. I'll be at Plattekill for the holiday weekend they're finally getting up to speed as well. God bless the independent operators and NYS!


----------



## G.ski

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> Still some whale calves on Dot Nebel.


Dot was great all day yesterday especially with the whales. Peekamoose not quite as good but also fantastic all day.


----------



## cerv1

Great day at Belle today: notched 27,000 feet of vertical in 5 hours on the mountain!

I arrived at 8:30, parked at Tomahawk and rode the first lift up. The summit was in a thick cloud which limited visibility to a few yards! I warmed up on Deer Run and then did a slow cruise down Dot — which felt like a new landscape with all the whales and soft, ungroomed snow. 

By 9:30, visibility was better and I lapped Seneca a few times before heading over to the other side of the mountain. Wanatuska was the best of the three blacks under Superchief - lots of soft corduroy and fun whales on the bottom half. Winnisook was slick but edgeable. 
After 9 runs in 90 minutes, I stopped for lunch. 

After lunch, I did a few laps on Onteora, which was still mostly untracked corduroy. I finished the day with two runs on Dot and was back in NYC by 5. 

I have to hand it to Belle. They’ve done an incredible job opening up wide swathes of terrain and the conditions were excellent. Everybody was talking about the forecast for 10” on Monday…


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Nice day at Belle yesterday, yes it was super windy but it blew in some fresh powder. Lots of bumps to be had too.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

That feeling when you meet another poacher on Cathedral Brook.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> That feeling when you meet another poacher on Cathedral Brook.


They had it open Monday, no? Stream beds coming up through the snow or is everything frozen up?

I would like to try to bail on a morning of work tomorrow or Friday, it seems like it should still be pretty good.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

It's roped as of today, but there's only one stream that needs to be hopped.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

I've never been down that trail. Is it steep, gladded, or just lots of natural features that need to be dealt with?


----------



## Bandit

Yeah it was open on Monday, both the hike out and roaring brook entrance. Surprised to see it roped now. 

The exit wasn’t bad. Couple small streams to jump as usual but nothing more than a couple feet. 

GreatAbyss it’s just natural ungroomed terrain. Probably the same steepness as other black trails at belleayre. There are some downed trees/brush/tall grass to avoid in places. 

Here’s a couple videos my friend shot of me there on Monday to give you an idea:

Bottom part of the top section before it meets with roaring brook: 




Lower section:


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Looks fun, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Harvey

My first time on Cathedral Brook.









						Belleayre, NY: 01/16/10: The Beast
					

Saturday was Press Day at Belleayre, so I invited rising blog star Harvey for his first-ever ski day at New York State’s red-haired stepchild. After seeing my dozens of TRs about Belleayre over the years (and the fact that Jason and I ski there more than the other Catskills areas), he was...




					nyskiblog.com
				




Who knew Don Boyce?


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Le Massif in 2013. Can't remember if he actually went down the hill


----------



## tirolski

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Le Massif in 2013. Can't remember if he actually went down the hill


Ya got farther to fall.
Amusement park stuff.
Only plus I see is ya could ski between their legs easier.


----------



## G.ski

Today at Belle was awesome. I skied with my oldest son for the first time in 5 years since he graduated from college.

After getting his degree in civil engineering he moved to North Carolina and worked as a construction project manager on the outer banks. As a young 20 something that was a difficult time for him and he was lonely down there. Plus it was tough to be a young person managing 45-50 year old men. After his first project ended he decided to leave that company and come home. That was Sept 2019. We all know what happened with the pandemic. The last 2 years have been very weird and it seemed to take a toll on my son. 6 months ago I could see he was depressed and it was hard to watch and stay quiet as he hit rock bottom. This past Saturday he broke down and asked for our help. We got him to the doctor and he was diagnosed with bipolar disorder. He has started to take medication and it works very well.

We spent Sat through Wed talking with my son. A lot of things have come out. A lot of fear and some anger. Some loud talking and even some tears. We came together as a family and my son knows we love and support him. And in that short time his recovery is dramatic.

Yesterday out of the blue he asked me if he could go skiing with me today. At first I wasn't sure that was a good idea. But my wife encouraged me to take him. He gets very anxious around strangers. But his desire to ski again overcame his fear. We skied every open trail on the mountain today. The snow was fantastic everywhere. Plenty of natural snow in certain areas. A few decent bump lines. Because lift 8 was closed we had to ride the gondola 5 or 6 times often sharing a cabin with strangers. My son was friendly and conversational. For much of the time he simply enjoyed himself. Took pride in the fact I couldn't lose him even though it was his first day on skis in 5 years.

It was my best day of the season so far. The snow and the skiing was fantastic. Runs of the day were Winnisook and Yahoo. Also the natural snow line under the gondola. But best of all I shared it with my son who really seemed to come to life again. After 4 hours I saw his anxiety was increasing a bit and I suggested we stop but he asked me to do one more run. I am so proud of him.

Sorry for the semi-thread hijack. I had to share. My son is my hero.


----------



## DomB

G.ski said:


> Today at Belle was awesome. I skied with my oldest son for the first time in 5 years since he graduated from college.
> 
> After getting his degree in civil engineering he moved to North Carolina and worked as a construction project manager on the outer banks. As a young 20 something that was a difficult time for him and he was lonely down there. Plus it was tough to be a young person managing 45-50 year old men. After his first project ended he decided to leave that company and come home. That was Sept 2019. We all know what happened with the pandemic. The last 2 years have been very weird and it seemed to take a toll on my son. 6 months ago I could see he was depressed and it was hard to watch and stay quiet as he hit rock bottom. This past Saturday he broke down and asked for our help. We got him to the doctor and he was diagnosed with bipolar disorder. He has started to take medication and it works very well.
> 
> We spent Sat through Wed talking with my son. A lot of things have come out. A lot of fear and some anger. Some loud talking and even some tears. We came together as a family and my son knows we love and support him. And in that short time his recovery is dramatic.
> 
> Yesterday out of the blue he asked me if he could go skiing with me today. At first I wasn't sure that was a good idea. But my wife encouraged me to take him. He gets very anxious around strangers. But his desire to ski again overcame his fear. We skied every open trail on the mountain today. The snow was fantastic everywhere. Plenty of natural snow in certain areas. A few decent bump lines.


Good for you guys. I can't imagine being mid-twenties and having Covid dropped on you even in a 'perfect' scenario. Very glad you had the day together and your son has support.


----------



## Ripitz

G.ski said:


> Today at Belle was awesome. I skied with my oldest son for the first time in 5 years since he graduated from college.
> 
> After getting his degree in civil engineering he moved to North Carolina and worked as a construction project manager on the outer banks. As a young 20 something that was a difficult time for him and he was lonely down there. Plus it was tough to be a young person managing 45-50 year old men. After his first project ended he decided to leave that company and come home. That was Sept 2019. We all know what happened with the pandemic. The last 2 years have been very weird and it seemed to take a toll on my son. 6 months ago I could see he was depressed and it was hard to watch and stay quiet as he hit rock bottom. This past Saturday he broke down and asked for our help. We got him to the doctor and he was diagnosed with bipolar disorder. He has started to take medication and it works very well.
> 
> We spent Sat through Wed talking with my son. A lot of things have come out. A lot of fear and some anger. Some loud talking and even some tears. We came together as a family and my son knows we love and support him. And in that short time his recovery is dramatic.
> 
> Yesterday out of the blue he asked me if he could go skiing with me today. At first I wasn't sure that was a good idea. But my wife encouraged me to take him. He gets very anxious around strangers. But his desire to ski again overcame his fear. We skied every open trail on the mountain today. The snow was fantastic everywhere. Plenty of natural snow in certain areas. A few decent bump lines. Because lift 8 was closed we had to ride the gondola 5 or 6 times often sharing a cabin with strangers. My son was friendly and conversational. For much of the time he simply enjoyed himself. Took pride in the fact I couldn't lose him even though it was his first day on skis in 5 years.
> 
> It was my best day of the season so far. The snow and the skiing was fantastic. Runs of the day were Winnisook and Yahoo. Also the natural snow line under the gondola. But best of all I shared it with my son who really seemed to come to life again. After 4 hours I saw his anxiety was increasing a bit and I suggested we stop but he asked me to do one more run. I am so proud of him.
> 
> Sorry for the semi-thread hijack. I had to share. My son is my hero.


Skiing has the power to heal. God bless.


----------



## G.ski

DomB said:


> Good for you guys. I can't imagine being mid-twenties and having Covid dropped on you even in a 'perfect' scenario. Very glad you had the day together and your son has support.


Skiing is the best! It got him out of his own head and outdoors. Made him remember happy times. Made him realize there are happy times ahead too.


----------



## G.ski

DomB said:


> I can't imagine being mid-twenties and having Covid dropped on you even in a 'perfect' scenario.


Agreed. And I'm angry that this has been done to our young people. I don't blame them for hating older generations.


----------



## cerv1

G.ski said:


> Today at Belle was awesome. I skied with my oldest son for the first time in 5 years since he graduated from college.
> 
> After getting his degree in civil engineering he moved to North Carolina and worked as a construction project manager on the outer banks. As a young 20 something that was a difficult time for him and he was lonely down there. Plus it was tough to be a young person managing 45-50 year old men. After his first project ended he decided to leave that company and come home. That was Sept 2019. We all know what happened with the pandemic. The last 2 years have been very weird and it seemed to take a toll on my son. 6 months ago I could see he was depressed and it was hard to watch and stay quiet as he hit rock bottom. This past Saturday he broke down and asked for our help. We got him to the doctor and he was diagnosed with bipolar disorder. He has started to take medication and it works very well.
> 
> We spent Sat through Wed talking with my son. A lot of things have come out. A lot of fear and some anger. Some loud talking and even some tears. We came together as a family and my son knows we love and support him. And in that short time his recovery is dramatic.
> 
> Yesterday out of the blue he asked me if he could go skiing with me today. At first I wasn't sure that was a good idea. But my wife encouraged me to take him. He gets very anxious around strangers. But his desire to ski again overcame his fear. We skied every open trail on the mountain today. The snow was fantastic everywhere. Plenty of natural snow in certain areas. A few decent bump lines. Because lift 8 was closed we had to ride the gondola 5 or 6 times often sharing a cabin with strangers. My son was friendly and conversational. For much of the time he simply enjoyed himself. Took pride in the fact I couldn't lose him even though it was his first day on skis in 5 years.
> 
> It was my best day of the season so far. The snow and the skiing was fantastic. Runs of the day were Winnisook and Yahoo. Also the natural snow line under the gondola. But best of all I shared it with my son who really seemed to come to life again. After 4 hours I saw his anxiety was increasing a bit and I suggested we stop but he asked me to do one more run. I am so proud of him.
> 
> Sorry for the semi-thread hijack. I had to share. My son is my hero.


Thank you for sharing this. What a special day. I’m excited to go to Belle with my son this weekend.


----------



## MarzNC

G.ski said:


> Today at Belle was awesome. I skied with my oldest son for the first time in 5 years since he graduated from college.
> 
> After getting his degree in civil engineering he moved to North Carolina and worked as a construction project manager on the outer banks. As a young 20 something that was a difficult time for him and he was lonely down there. Plus it was tough to be a young person managing 45-50 year old men. After his first project ended he decided to leave that company and come home. That was Sept 2019. We all know what happened with the pandemic. The last 2 years have been very weird and it seemed to take a toll on my son. 6 months ago I could see he was depressed and it was hard to watch and stay quiet as he hit rock bottom. This past Saturday he broke down and asked for our help. We got him to the doctor and he was diagnosed with bipolar disorder. He has started to take medication and it works very well.
> 
> We spent Sat through Wed talking with my son. A lot of things have come out. A lot of fear and some anger. Some loud talking and even some tears. We came together as a family and my son knows we love and support him. And in that short time his recovery is dramatic.
> 
> Yesterday out of the blue he asked me if he could go skiing with me today. At first I wasn't sure that was a good idea. But my wife encouraged me to take him. He gets very anxious around strangers. But his desire to ski again overcame his fear. We skied every open trail on the mountain today. The snow was fantastic everywhere. Plenty of natural snow in certain areas. A few decent bump lines. Because lift 8 was closed we had to ride the gondola 5 or 6 times often sharing a cabin with strangers. My son was friendly and conversational. For much of the time he simply enjoyed himself. Took pride in the fact I couldn't lose him even though it was his first day on skis in 5 years.
> 
> It was my best day of the season so far. The snow and the skiing was fantastic. Runs of the day were Winnisook and Yahoo. Also the natural snow line under the gondola. But best of all I shared it with my son who really seemed to come to life again. After 4 hours I saw his anxiety was increasing a bit and I suggested we stop but he asked me to do one more run. I am so proud of him.
> 
> Sorry for the semi-thread hijack. I had to share. My son is my hero.


Glad he could go home for support during the pandemic.

My daughter was diagnosed properly in high school after a very complicated year or two. She's done very well in college. When someone that complicated starts talking about the underlying issues they have kept hidden, it makes a huge difference. She hasn't been skiing much but has been using rock climbing as a way to be forced to focus in a way that means she isn't worrying for at least a few hours about all sorts of life and school issues.


----------



## jasonwx

MarzNC said:


> Glad he could go home for support during the pandemic.
> 
> My daughter was diagnosed properly in high school after a very complicated year or two. She's done very well in college. When someone that complicated starts talking about the underlying issues they have kept hidden, it makes a huge difference. She hasn't been skiing much but has been using rock climbing as a way to be forced to focus in a way that means she isn't worrying for at least a few hours about all sorts of life and school issues.


Funny you mention rock climbing..My daughter who lives in Boston is now a gym rat. 
I describe her as a female version of Sheldon from Big Bang. She is a tunneling and transportation engineer.. Very few friends but has found a outlet in rock climbing and skiing..
The last 2 year have not been easy on some young people...


----------



## Harvey

jasonwx said:


> The last 2 year have not been easy on some young people..


Checking in here with a 15 yo girl, and agreeing.


----------



## Tjf1967

Harvey said:


> Checking in here with a 15 yo girl, and agreeing.


Think about all the vets out there. Puts things in perspective.


----------



## snoloco

jasonwx said:


> The last 2 year have not been easy on some young people...


This is certainly true. I have raised this concern, and the response (both here and elsewhere) has typically been variations of "Wear a mask and shut up you spoiled brat". You underestimate the collateral damage from 2 years of nonstop fearmongering, threats, shaming, and draconian rules at your own peril.


----------



## Low Angle Life

_Belleayre Conditions..._


----------



## MarzNC

jasonwx said:


> Funny you mention rock climbing..My daughter who lives in Boston is now a gym rat.
> I describe her as a female version of Sheldon from Big Bang. She is a tunneling and transportation engineer.. Very few friends but has found a outlet in rock climbing and skiing..
> The last 2 year have not been easy on some young people...


My daughter became a much better climber after getting talked into being a volunteer for the Adaptive Team at Central Rock Gym. Her dorm parents at her boarding school in Waltham were climbers. So she could get a ride some Friday evenings. That's when she started working on 5.10/5.11 routes. Still good friends with a couple of the adult members of the team.

We're working on getting her BF on skis again while they are still in the NC mountains. Although he's more interested in trying snowboarding after an hour on skis at Big SNOW. Hoping to get out there to Cataloochee using my Indy pass some weekend.
/hijack


----------



## Brownski

Low Angle Life said:


> _Belleayre Conditions..._


Good point. That being said, everybody hang in there. Take care of your kids. You can’t expect them to be able to put all this in perspective without help


----------



## JTG

snoloco said:


> This is certainly true. I have raised this concern, and the response (both here and elsewhere) has typically been variations of "Wear a mask and shut up you spoiled brat". You underestimate the collateral damage from 2 years of nonstop fearmongering, threats, shaming, and draconian rules at your own peril.


Sno…..I sincerely doubt that he was referring to having to wear a mask or the fearmongering and such that affects everyone, not just young people. If that is the most severe impact that the last two years has had on you life you are very lucky.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Low Angle Life said:


> _Belleayre Conditions..._


Wonderful!


----------



## G.ski

Thanks all for the feedback I knew I posted this in the right forum. You guys are all really cool.

David and I are going skiing again tomorrow at Plattekill. Let's get back to Belleayre conditions now.


----------



## snoloco

Low Angle Life said:


> _Belleayre Conditions..._


I did a longer response in the covid thread, so as to not hijack this one.


----------



## Country Gun

Wow anyone heading to B today. Yesterday getting all those alerts on the conditions and I found nothing out. If I was not the Boss, I would have been in trouble for checking my phone constantly, If I get up, I will update the conditions!


----------



## tirolski

Country Gun said:


> ... Yesterday getting all those alerts on the conditions and I found nothing out. If I was not the Boss, I would have been in trouble for checking my phone constantly, If I get up, I will update the conditions!


Here ya go.


Printable Conditions - Belleayre Mountain


----------



## Low Angle Life

Bluebird and brick.

Rolled into the lot at 9am, car thermometer read -5, limited wind if any. Took a solo run on Seneca to start, snow was like velcro, I need colder temp wax, very easy to carve hard otherwise. Met back up with my lady for run two on Deer Run, the snow was actually too grippy for how flat the trail was, many jokes were made at Belleayre's expense. Crowds were manageable all day and the temperature got up to about 18 according to the car on the way out at 2pm. Nice mellow day over all wrapped up with a stop at Meredith's Bread in Kingston for some bakes goods.


----------



## cerv1

Fun day with my 7 yo on the mountain. Our thermometer read -9 when we pulled into Overlook Lodge a little after 8 ?

But apart from the early cold, it was a classic East Coast weekend ski day. Blue skies, no wind, manageable crowd. 

We rode blue runs all over the mountain. Lower Yahoo was the fan favorite - good corduroy, wide steady pitch, and no lines on Lift 7.


----------



## Country Gun

Very fun day at B , everything skied great Early. When we left145, some of the upper parts of mountain getting a little skied off.
Comparing it to Elk mountain, in Pa , which I skied Saturday. There are very comparable groomers wise.. Belleayre does better with low angle moguls and has glades, which Elk doesn’t. Belleayre has upped the snow making compacity over the years and caught up to Elk I feel now.
There is no lift riding pairing up fear at Elk that we experience at Belleayre. I worked the singles line all day at Elk and never was turned down pairing up 4 wide on the Elk quad. 
Very fun 2 days skiing, alone Sat, with my son D on Sunday.


----------



## billyb3

Thanks goodness for the gondola! It really makes the rest of the mountain more fun. Even though this was the most crowded I have seen the parking lots in a while (got there at 1), our worst line was 8 min on the express (all other waits on the express were less than 5 minutes).

Skied the express and triple all afternoon (no line, as always). Highlights were the bumps on B-run, whales on Area 51, and just generally pleasant cruising on Yahoo below the midstation. The kid was thrilled we made it down for one last run on the triple chair loading at 3:59!





p.s. Only did the lower half, but Cathedral was pretty decent, too!


----------



## Country Gun

We also did lower Cathedral also, pretty thin but still better than a sked off groomer. Looking up at the lower entrance coverage was way better on the part you had to hike to ski.


----------



## Bandit

What a great weekend! Saturday was beautiful, full on sun all day. Hiked upper cathedral and it was so good we did it a second time.

Yesterday was good too but way more people and no sun. Skied 8:30 till 11 and called it a day. Busiest day of the season so far, cars were parked down to the skier bridge from Overlook when I left.


----------



## G.ski

Wow today Belleayre's snowmaking upgrades are on full display. More whales and resurfacing everywhere. Trails in fine shape. Bumps on Yahoo, Tongora and Winnisook. Belleayre Run under the chair was pretty sweet. Trees open. Still bony and a little sketchy but very doable with limited obstacles. Good snow too still fluffy.

Skied with my oldest son today good times.


----------



## DomB

Tongora is sweet. Some of those bumps can get bigger than an SUV up top : )


----------



## G.ski

DomB said:


> Tongora is sweet. Some of those bumps can get bigger than an SUV up top : )


Tongora was sweet there is the usual ice patch down near the first water bar I saw it get 2 patrollers who skied down before us we avoided that it was nasty.


----------



## DomB

G.ski said:


> Tongora was sweet there is the usual ice patch down near the first water bar I saw it get 2 patrollers who skied down before us we avoided that it was nasty.


When that trail is tough, I think it is the hardest thing to ski at Belle (insert jokes from the forum). The combination of the pitch in the top, the narrowness, and the situation where the bumps become ice burgs, pretty tricky.


----------



## billyb3

Great day! 100% open including (thin) glades. Pic is on Winnisook Glade.

Lift 8 was off for a while, then back on, then ran on backup power to offload people. Hopefully they get that sorted out.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Today was kind of a sleeper. Got up to the parking lot around 10 expecting nothing special. Dipped into the trees off Peekamoose and got bit by a snow snake. Thought it might be too thin after that but I ventured into Dreamcatcher and had a blast. Lots of untouched, wind affected pockets if ya knew where to look. Groomers rode pretty good all day too with no freeze thaw. Praying to Ullr that it stays cold this week, trees will be something special if it does.


----------



## cerv1

It’s been quiet here, so perhaps I’m the first forum member to venture up to Belle since the rain / ice storm…?

Sadly, all the beautiful packed powder and corduroy that was there as recently as Wednesday was frozen over. I don’t think they got any snow accumulation from the storm - just rain and sleet. Everything was glistening in a sheet of ice!

The groomers were out in full force Friday night. They did a good job breaking up the ice and converting it to a granular surface. The snow guns were blowing at full force too. Seneca, Deer Run, Belleayre Run all had fresh deposits, and there was action on Tongora, Winnisook, and on one of the blue trails around Lift 7.

Conditions were decent (all things considered) and very edgeable, with only a few major ice patches mid mountain. Trees were off limits - pure ice crust.

It wasn’t too busy for a Saturday, but felt colder than the thermometer showed.

Anyway, a day skiing is always better than not skiing. And Belle continues to do an outstanding job with each hand they’ve been dealt by Mother Nature this season.


----------



## Bandit

Drove up to Lake George Thursday night during the storm and skied Gore Friday and Saturday. That was a great decision! I considered staying for Sunday but in order to maintain the domestic tranquility index I headed home. 

Wasn’t even going to bother with Belleayre Sunday after the ice storm but my friends said it was decent Saturday so I said why not. I was happily impressed with how good their recovery effort was! They had made snow on the top section of every trail since Friday!

Yahoo, Mohawk and Algonquin were the runs of the day with soft gun powder and nice bumps. The bumps on lower Wanatuska also got dusted and were really nice.


----------



## G.ski

Bumps were awesome at Belle on 2/12.


----------



## Harvey

Bandit said:


> domestic tranquility index


ROFL


----------



## Bandit

G.ski said:


> Bumps were awesome at Belle on 2/12.



Yes they were! Saturday was a good one!! I skipped it Sunday after the freeze but heard the 3” up top made it at least OK.


----------



## G.ski

Bandit said:


> Yes they were! Saturday was a good one!! I skipped it Sunday after the freeze but heard the 3” up top made it at least OK.


I skipped the 13th as well. 

I'll be back at Belle this weekend. A day or two at Plattekill as well.


----------



## Jersey Skier

I was at Belle yesterday. Firm and fast were conditions of the day.


----------



## Bandit

I’ll be there at least Sunday and Monday. Not sure on Saturday yet, I might skip it it looks bad which at this point it does. Hopefully the warm temps on Monday make it fun. Todays warmth is already eating the snowpack and it hasn’t rained much yet. 

Word is snowmaking is likely either done or almost done. They don’t want to spend the money and the words “well we already have the pass holder money” were apparently spoken at a meeting. There are also many leaks in the system and they probably don’t want to fire some sections up and deal with the leaks. Like the maintenance lot leak that they’ve known about since last season and didn’t fix over the summer. It causes the lot to turn into a thick sheet of ice anytime they charge the pipes in that area.


----------



## DomB

Woah bandit you've got the intel. I know the lot you are talking about : )

Sad to hear the quote if true from the meeting.


----------



## tirolski

Bandit said:


> Like the maintenance lot leak that they’ve known about since last season and didn’t fix over the summer. It causes the lot to turn into a thick sheet of ice anytime they charge the pipes in that area.


Might've left that part out when they updated their UMP for the parking lot plans. 
Oops.


----------



## Bandit

They did make snow on multiple trails and along with yesterday’s fresh snow today was pretty good. 

Tomorrow looks beautiful.


----------



## G.ski

Bandit said:


> They did make snow on multiple trails and along with yesterday’s fresh snow today was pretty good.
> 
> Tomorrow looks beautiful.


Today was great. They did make a lot of snow. Bump skiing was quite good. 






I'll be there tomorrow as well.


----------



## Bandit

Monday was beautiful. The bumps softened and made for a really nice afternoon. I got a suntan too!

Looks like Gore is the play again for us this coming weekend with the storm. Going to head up Thursday evening.


----------



## G.ski

Bandit said:


> Monday was beautiful. The bumps softened and made for a really nice afternoon. I got a suntan too!
> 
> Looks like Gore is the play again for us this coming weekend with the storm. Going to head up Thursday evening.


Yeah Monday was awesome! I was totally spent when I got home great bump skiing.


----------



## Teledork

G.ski said:


> Yeah Monday was awesome! I was totally spent when I got home great bump skiing.


Agreed. Once again impressed with how well run that place is, even (especially?) after losing both my kids...


----------



## billyb3

Haven't been there early this year, but considering tomorrow. What time have they been opening lifts lately?


----------



## jasonwx

here's a simple brief report
Bell was good today until it wasn't.. Steep stuff was skied off quickly, freezing drizzle made for construction grade cement..


----------



## Low Angle Life

Killer day out there today which made up for the terrible driving conditions on the way up. All kinds of visibility and precipitation throughout the day. I think it rained, it definitely snowed, dense fog at times, dense heavy granular on top of boiler plate, probably 10" total. Rode pretty much the entire mountain and managed to find fresh pockets all day. Very glad I decided to get out, hope a couple others on here managed to make it out as well!




Lower Seneca around 9am, it was looking like this for my first two runs.




Upper Yahoo, right side of the photo just below Goat Path had some sneaky pockets around 1pm.




Lower Yahoo around 1:30 still holding up pretty well.


----------



## jasonwx

it was a bit of sporty ride up..
conditions were more conducive to snowboarding 
glad i went , even though i bailed early..


----------



## Low Angle Life

jasonwx said:


> it was a bit of sporty ride up..
> conditions were more conducive to snowboarding
> glad i went , even though i bailed early..


Getting on PIP at 303 in Orangetown I was immediately greeted with a car flipped around and stopped in the left lane, that set the tone for the rest of the ride. Still managed to make it in 2 1/2 hours. 

Probably was a lot rougher on the legs as a skier, one of those days where you really couldn't let your speed get out of hand.


----------



## gorgonzola

jasonwx said:


> here's a simple brief report
> Bell was good today until it wasn't.. Steep stuff was skied off quickly, freezing drizzle made for construction grade cement..
> View attachment 13279


still jelly sitting here at my desk, I had 4 proposals to get out today.


----------



## JTG

Low Angle Life said:


> Probably was a lot rougher on the legs as a skier…


Thank you.

I had this discussion earlier today. 

Took a couple of guys who wanted to tag along (they didn’t know where they were going) on my last hike on the Long Trail to Castlerock. One guy on a board, one on skis. We had fun skiing Rumble, a lot of fun (not that either one of the f@&kers offered to buy me a beer when we met at the base, taking our skis off, when they were headed to the bar). Thing is, the guy on the board was pushing down the run non-stop. I don’t think he was great, but what do I know? Anywho….my thighs are BURNING (so are the other skier’s).

I’m thinking….please tell me snowboarding, under certain circumstances, can be a little easier on the legs than skiing!

Boarder dude didn’t give me that. “Aw, my legs are a’ burnin’, too”…

DB!


----------



## Low Angle Life

JTG said:


> I’m thinking….please tell me snowboarding, under certain circumstances, can be a little easier on the legs than skiing!


It's just easier to stay on top riding in the chop vs skiing, still a lot of hard work in heavy snow regardless of what you're on. I'm only a beginner skier though so it's not the best comparison, both have their difficult parts and each their own advantages. 

If the guy you were with on Castlerock was on one edge the whole way down best believe his legs were burning. If you're not properly carving from and to edge and just pushing only heal or toe side you're overusing the same muscle group far too long and will burn em up quick.


----------



## billyb3

Groomers and bumps were pretty good yesterday! Part of B glade was open and it was *THIN!*


----------



## Low Angle Life

Sunday saw more crowds and more portable speakers than I would have preferred. Got up to the hill just before 9:30 and parked in lot H which has become our favorite parking area for weekends. Sunny, 24 degrees and windy on arrival, lifties were making us boarders bring our snowboards into the gondola cabin (those ski and snowboard holders get sketchy in the wind). Crowds were manageable up through lunch time but after 12:30 the gondola line got longer than I've seen it this season, the cars parked on the mid mountain access road were a testament to the volume of people. 

Snow conditions were good, packed powder on all low angle terrain, steeps held okay given the glacier beneath everything. I would say the mountain got what it needed to push things comfortably into March. Snow report from last night indicates they did some blowing too. 

With a full season under my belt at the Belle I feel like I've really learned the ins and outs of the mountain. I still can't decide if I hate the location of the gondola or love it. Towards the end of the day Belleayre Express stopped running, we kept traversing over to the east side of the mountain and were pretty happy with how quiet things get when Belleayre Express is closed, it was deserted. It got me thinking, how many people only ski or ride Deer Run? I would estimate that this single blue sees 90% of the mountains top to bottom traffic. I don't know where I am going with this but it just seems odd to have such an expensive lift investment made to service such a small amount of terrain.


----------



## Brownski

Low Angle Life said:


> I still can't decide if I hate the location of the gondola or love it.


You hate it


----------



## jamesdeluxe

The only good thing about Deer Run is that it connects you to Highmount.


----------



## Low Angle Life

jamesdeluxe said:


> The only good thing about Deer Run is that it connects you to Highmount.


That and it can access Dreamcatcher glades, but yeah I might go so far as to call it the worst trail in the Catskills .


----------



## jasonwx

The gondola puts too many people on Dot
IMO the best trail on the mountain
Back in the day it was ripper. Slow tomahawk kept the crowds in check.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

jasonwx said:


> Dot
> IMO the best trail on the mountain
> Back in the day it was ripper. Slow tomahawk kept the crowds in check.


Dot was fantastic before they made it as wide as 2.5 football fields .


----------



## Low Angle Life

I'm partial to Seneca myself, but that Dot and Mohawk have been my favorite "steeps" across the mountain. Having terrain park or boarder cross features at the bottom Dot really doesn't make sense to me, maybe its to keep the bombers from wreaking havoc through the slow zone area across the bridge but it just seems like an odd choice. I guess a lot of decisions Belleayre makes could be considered odd.


----------



## billyb3

Low Angle Life said:


> Towards the end of the day Belleayre Express stopped running, we kept traversing over to the east side of the mountain and were pretty happy with how quiet things get when Belleayre Express is closed, it was deserted.


Per snow reports this week, still down:


> Please note that Belleayre Express is currently down with a mechanical issue. Our maintenance crew is working on it and is expected to be down for a couple of days.








Summer Attractions - Belleayre Mountain







www.belleayre.com


----------



## Bandit

Lift 6 has a bad bull wheel bearing. New report says it will be down for several more days. 

At least they did make more snow. Snowmakers have been told snowmaking is over three times now. Probably is for real now.


----------



## tirolski

Bandit said:


> Lift 6 has a bad bull wheel bearing. New report says it will be down for several more days.


There could be opportunities for a lift 6 upgrade.
See the link in the middle here:








Environmental, Planning & Construction - ORDA Corporate


Use the following links for all forms relating to ORDA Environmental, Planning & Construction. Best Value Competitive Bidding and Procurement Policy Contractor Disclosure of Contacts Form Contract Termination EO 177 Certification MacBride Fair Employment Principles Non-Collusive Bidding...




orda.org


----------



## Bandit

tirolski said:


> There could be opportunities for a lift 6 upgrade.
> See the link in the middle here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Environmental, Planning & Construction - ORDA Corporate
> 
> 
> Use the following links for all forms relating to ORDA Environmental, Planning & Construction. Best Value Competitive Bidding and Procurement Policy Contractor Disclosure of Contacts Form Contract Termination EO 177 Certification MacBride Fair Employment Principles Non-Collusive Bidding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orda.org


Here’s the link to the RFP: https://orda.org/wp-content/uploads/sites/7/2022/02/Plan-Room-RFP-MANUAL-BEL.21.014.001.pdf

Start on page 122

It’s a big upgrade. 6 has been problematic since it was installed so this will be nice.


----------



## tirolski

Bandit said:


> It’s a big upgrade. 6 has been problematic since it was installed so this will be nice.


Pratt, the CEO of ORDA, knows mountain ops as he was GM of Gore before moving on up.


----------



## gorgonzola

Low Angle Life said:


> I'm partial to Seneca myself, but that Dot and Mohawk have been my favorite "steeps" across the mountain. Having terrain park or boarder cross features at the bottom Dot really doesn't make sense to me, maybe its to keep the bombers from wreaking havoc through the slow zone area across the bridge but it just seems like an odd choice. I guess a lot of decisions Belleayre makes could be considered odd.


Keep Gore Weird. Keep Belleayre Odd


----------



## billyb3

...and fixed!

Pics and info here: https://www.instagram.com/p/CasjdCOMVau/


----------



## Bandit

They did a great job!!!


----------



## cerv1

Fun spring skiing day at Belle today. Snow was nice — they had 9” over the past week. Lots of soft bumps (and a few icy bumps on Yahoo too).

Onteora was the run of the day.

Hopefully it wasn’t the last good day of the season. I’m worried about the rain and warm-up starting tomorrow. Cover is already pretty thin in a lot of spots…


----------



## hookshot949

Has anyone been to Belle this week post heat wave? Thinking of skiing Friday and Saturday and trying to get a sense of how it is.


----------



## Robert

hookshot949 said:


> Has anyone been to Belle this week post heat wave? Thinking of skiing Friday and Saturday and trying to get a sense of how it is.


Also headed to the catskills this weekend. Should get a good amount of snow tonight. Hoping for snow on Saturday instead of rain they are right on the line.


----------



## Jersey Skier

Has anyone been to Belle this week post heat wave? Thinking of skiing Friday and Saturday and trying to get a sense of how it is.

On the gondola right now. You won’t e skiing in the woods, that’s for sure.

Bring sharp skis. Should be dust on crust by the end of today.


----------



## tirolski

Jersey Skier said:


> Has anyone been to Belle this week post heat wave? Thinking of skiing Friday and Saturday and trying to get a sense of how it is.
> 
> On the gondola right now. You won’t be skiing in the woods, that’s for sure.
> 
> Bring sharp skis. Should be dust on crust by the end of today.


Should be more than dust...
Enjoy. ❄️ ❄️


----------



## Jersey Skier

tirolski said:


> Should be more than dust...
> Enjoy. ❄️ ❄️


I doubt there’s 2” yet, but it does hide the ice. Makes for some scary turns every once in a while. Still coming down hard.


----------



## Ripitz




----------



## jimmypete

was at Hunter today and unless they get a decent dump things are getting grim, though the mainline skied pretty well. I assume Belle is pretty much the same,


----------



## gorgonzola

jimmypete said:


> was at Hunter today and unless they get a decent dump things are getting grim, though the mainline skied pretty well. I assume Belle is pretty much the same,


----------



## Ripitz

I forgot how the buddy pass works. I remember picking it up at skier services. Does your buddy need to be present and or do you need any of their info like name, birthday, zip code, social security #?…


----------



## tirolski

It’s a nice perk.
Did it with M-F season pass a couple times but the ski buddy was always present.
Don’t know if they have to be present to win though.
See:








2022/23 Season Passes | Belleayre Mountain | Catskills, New York


Buy your 2022/23 Belleayre Mountain season pass today. Adult Full SKI3 season passes starting at $859. We look forward to skiing with you!




www.belleayre.com


----------



## TomCat

Conditions were good but challenging ( for me) today. Probably 8 inches of fairly heavy snow. Piles of snow separated by patches of hardback anywhere with pitch, which is what would be expected. It was empty early but crowds did build through the day. Never a wait for any lifts. 

Tom


----------



## cerv1

TomCat said:


> Conditions were good but challenging ( for me) today. Probably 8 inches of fairly heavy snow. Piles of snow separated by patches of hardback anywhere with pitch, which is what would be expected. It was empty early but crowds did build through the day. Never a wait for any lifts.
> 
> Tom


Heading to the Belle tomorrow… the snow report says they got 10” today!


----------



## Ripitz

I’ll be there too. Look for the fastest guy on the mountain.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> I’ll be there too. Look for the fastest guy on the mountain.


FKNA


----------



## westcoastben

Campgottagopee said:


> FKNA


Heading up with the boys for the first time today around Noon… any must hits???


----------



## cerv1

First tracks!


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> I’ll be there too. Look for the fastest guy on the mountain.


Did ya get an speed up?
For some reason I ended up turning a lot today


----------



## Country Gun

Really fun day at B today Lots of fresh lines to be had! Smaller crowd ,then when I was there last Sat. Not much under the snow that just fell, took so major Ptec shots, later in the day off any non snow making trails and off piste.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Great morning conditions across the whole mountain, seemed like about 12" at the very tippy top. Everyone was out to get it for what may have been the last hurrah, managed to miss @Ripitz despite parking 4 cars away, phones are a real struggle up there. After a first run on the Catskills highest widest XC snowboard trail we ventured to the south side of the hill. I made the hike out to Cathedral Glen figuring I would get it while I could.




It was a slow foot race to fresh tracks, I managed to beat this crew in front of me out to the top of the trail and when I got there was greeted with this. 





It was my best run of the season, which isn't saying much but there was plenty of untracked terrain and the snow was deep and light with plenty of drifts easy to hunt out. Lower Cathedral was in significantly worse shape than up top, the brooks were running and poking out through the snow. 





We rode pretty much the entire mountain throughout the day making use of the singles line on the gondola which kept laps quick. That was a good move considering how crowded the mountain got and how quickly things were getting skied out. I got a kick out of watching the parking stretch down the mountain road as we made our gondola rounds, we got some photos on the way out, one car was almost at Galli Curci...


----------



## Ripitz

Top notch day.

First one this year that I skied bell to bell minus the stop for Bloody Marys. We hid out on Lift 7 for mid-mountain fresh with little traffic. Nice to hang with the post Covid lodge rats.





Cool meeting @cerv1 and son ripping Area 51.

Made a few fun turns with Gski.




@Low Angle Life keeps the Bigfoot status.

Maybe someday I’ll catch @Country Gun

The season ain’t over.

Rip it.


----------



## cerv1

Ripitz said:


> Top notch day.
> 
> First one that I skied bell to bell minus the stop for Bloody Marys. We hid out on Lift 7 for mid-mountain fresh with little traffic. Nice to hang with the post Covid lodge rats.
> 
> View attachment 13858
> 
> Cool meeting @cerv1 and son ripping Area 51.
> 
> Made a few fun turns with Gski.
> View attachment 13859
> 
> @Low Angle Life keeps the Bigfoot status.
> 
> Maybe someday I’ll catch @Country Gun
> 
> The season ain’t over.
> 
> Rip it.


It was great meeting you and your family as well! Seems there were a bunch of us on the mountain today … wish I could have joined you and Gski on Tongora. 

This was probably our best day at Belle this season. We were the first ones in Belleayre Express this morning and the last ones on Lift 7 this afternoon. 

The first few runs of the day were epic. We skied untracked powder until 10am, then it started to get more crowded. Even then, Lift 7 and Tomahawk were never more than a few minutes of waiting. 

We mostly skied blues and easy blacks, but I had fun ducking into Belleayre and Lift Lines glades while my son skied nearby. 

Conditions were still great by the time we left. 

The kid had two big bowls of Mac and cheese for lunch — that’s how you know it was a good day!


----------



## cerv1

The kid said this was his best run ever


----------



## Ripitz

cerv1 said:


> The kid said this was his best run ever View attachment 13881


Looks like you have yourself a powder hound!


----------



## Harvey

By now you may have seen me trolling the various conditions threads.

It's this, I'm looking at:





and thinking Friday might be a day...





Anybody skiing?


----------



## Brownski

Saturday. Where should I go? I'm probably gonna go to Plattekill anyway


----------



## Low Angle Life

I was up today, it was a hot 55 felt like 70 in the sun and I am burnt. Coverage is still mostly good, bumps on Belleayre Run and Yahoo are still running really good if you're into that sort of thing. Belleayre Express was having some issues mid day but I believe it got sorted. The snow got slow and grippy after 12:30.


----------



## Harvey

Looks like corn is not on the menu? Have we been below freezing?


----------



## Low Angle Life

It was slush yesterday, definitely not corn stayed above freezing from Monday straight through to Wednesday. There were a few cornier shady spots if you hunted for it but the whole mountain seemed to be getting a lot of sun. Tough to know what the rain will do with everything also, I'd say you would be fine this weekend if your only plans were to use the midway lifts to ski bumps and that was it.


----------



## Harvey

I really haven't had a bump day this whole year. I'd like to, I guess we'll see.

Anyone else skiing tomorrow?


----------



## Teledork

Tempted. I wanted to try out the new Vices at Mtn. Creek today, but too much r**n.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Debating as well..


----------



## tirolski

Clouds helped keep the corn from over baking today till 1 at Song today.
Shady sides held up better when the sun came out.
It was all fun.


----------



## NYSnowflake

Harvey said:


> I really haven't had a bump day this whole year. I'd like to, I guess we'll see.
> 
> Anyone else skiing tomorrow?


I just bought a ski3 pass… Debating between Gore or Belleayre or Windham on Friday. What would you recommend?


----------



## Harvey

Well if you bought SKI3 forget Windham, unless you have a pass?

I'm going to Belle because:

Belle usually has at least one good bump run, and that's all I need
I saw pics today from a womens bump clinic at Belle and it looked pretty good
I haven't written about Belle this season
I've only got one day to ski, and it's less driving than Gore (for me)
Plattekill is closed for a mtn rental

You coming from the Capital District? Gore and Belle roughly the same distance...


----------



## NYSnowflake

Harvey said:


> Well if you bought SKI3 forget Windham, unless you have a pass?
> 
> I'm going to Belle because:
> 
> Belle usually has at least one good bump run, and that's all I need
> I saw pics today from a womens bump clinic at Belle and it looked pretty good
> I haven't written about Belle this season
> I've only got one day to ski, and it's less driving than Gore (for me)
> Plattekill is closed for a mtn rental
> 
> You coming from the Capital District? Gore and Belle roughly the same distance...


I also have an Ikon pass and I’ve never been to Windham. I may not renew my Ikon pass so this might be my last chance to go to Windham for a while. Yes I’m coming from Albany. Windham is one hour and Gore and Belle are 90 minutes away. I have been at Sugarbush most of this season.


----------



## Brownski

Windham is really easy from Albany. Its worth checking out


----------



## MarzNC

NYSnowflake said:


> I also have an Ikon pass and I’ve never been to Windham. I may not renew my Ikon pass so this might be my last chance to go to Windham for a while. Yes I’m coming from Albany. Windham is one hour and Gore and Belle are 90 minutes away. I have been at Sugarbush most of this season.


I spent the morning at Windham because of Ikon on the way to Plattekill a few weeks ago. Had a good time. Definitely liked it better than Hunter (went once before sale to Peak Resorts). Since you'll be able to ski Belle any time you want next season, I say go check out Windham.


----------



## Harvey

NYSnowflake said:


> I just bought a ski3 pass… Debating between Gore or Belleayre or Windham on Friday. What would you recommend?


@NYSnowflake what was your thinking switching to or adding ski3 for next year?


----------



## NYSnowflake

Harvey said:


> @NYSnowflake what was your thinking switching to or adding ski3 for next year?


I get bored of skiing the same mountain over and over. We stayed with friends at Sugarbush most of this season and I am ready to switch things up. I absolutely love Whiteface when there is fresh pow. I’ve only been to Gore twice. I’ve never been to Belle. All of them are drivable for a day trip from Albany. Also they’re close enough that my friends in this area can meet me at those mountains.


----------



## jasonwx

Gore hands down
Bell is some what of a yawn


----------



## Harvey

I hate skiing alone anymore. Find me if you are here. Those are my skis.

Well they rip on perfect cord.





All the blacks still have cord. No bumps yet.




Can't believe I'm skiing this alone the bumps are so good


----------



## MarzNC

jasonwx said:


> Gore hands down
> Bell is some what of a yawn


Depends on what you like. I rather enjoyed the few days I've skied at Belle. When driving from the south or in the Catskills area for other reasons, not necessarily worth the extra driving to get all the way up to Gore. There are advantages at times to a smaller mountain that doesn't take so long to figure out.


----------



## Harvey

dubstar said:


> Harvey, there were serious bumps on the Wall, Wheelchair, and Wicked.


I dont see those trails here at Belleayre


----------



## MarzNC

Harvey said:


> I dont see those trails here at Belleayre


He was talking about Windham.


----------



## Harvey

I was trying to be funneh or maybe sarcastic


----------



## dubstar

Ha I posted in the context of the discussion about various nearby alternatives to Belleayre. Won’t happen again ☃️😹


----------



## Harvey

It's a good rule: post conditions of the mountain that's in the title of the thread. 

It makes the conditions forum more useful.


----------



## Brownski

Too many rules


----------



## MarzNC

Harvey said:


> I was trying to be funneh or maybe sarcastic


Sometimes emoticons help


----------



## Harvey

MarzNC said:


> Sometimes emoticons help


Not in this case I was trying 2B KG


----------



## Harvey

dubstar said:


> Ha I posted in the context of the discussion about various nearby alternatives to Belleayre. Won’t happen again ☃️😹



Dub it was a great report, if misplaced. And it also led to the birth of the "Dub Rule."


----------



## Harvey

Haha could somebody take a picture of the Belleayre run sign like with the sign in the foreground and the big distant view in the background totally appreciated.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> View attachment 14142


Looks like tasty food too.
Gotta like the bottom of their menu.
_"The region is understaffed. Be kind to those who showed up."_


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Pulled a last minute decision and hit Belle yesterday and skied bumps for 6 hours. No rain and no fog other then the snow directly ?sublimating? into the air. It wasn't quite a full corn harvest but with temps in the 50s it was a nice spring skiing day.

It was definitely getting thin in some of the major intersections and connectors but they have some mounds stored up top. Not sure if they ever just run the fixed grips but I think at least the upper mountain should survive for one more weekend.


----------



## billyb3

Pic is from Saturday, but those were some fun bumps! As of sat afternoon, all the valleys were still snow/soft ice on Belleayre Run/Upper Winnisook/Upper Yahoo...no dirt yet.


----------



## Harvey

billyb3 said:


> those were some fun bumps!


+100


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

billyb3 said:


> Pic is from Saturday, but those were some fun bumps! As of sat afternoon, all the valleys were still snow/soft ice on Belleayre Run/Upper Winnisook/Upper Yahoo...no dirt yet.
> View attachment 14248


^^^You got me!! ^^^
Funny how this keeps happening on NYSkiBlog


----------



## Harvey

After skiing at Belle Friday, I've been thinking about it.

For some the rap on Belle has always been... a short steep pitch followed by a long blue trail.

Maybe I'm old, but I thrived on Belleayre Run on Friday.

That top pitch was just a bit too steep for me to tele more than a few turns. But that blue section below was tele nirvana.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Belle has really grown on me over the past couple of years. They've been absolutely crushing it on snowmaking, they had more blacks open in December then Gore or Platty, it's open all week, and for me at least they are just within day trip range.

It's not a terribly challenging mountain though and I wish it had the consistent pitch of platty, but I love that they have been letting things bump up it which makes it much more interesting.

If they replaced tomahawk with a high speed that would be huge for me. I could maximize my time on the steepest parts of the hill on Seneca and Dot.


----------



## jasonwx

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Belle has really grown on me over the past couple of years. They've been absolutely crushing it on snowmaking, they had more blacks open in December then Gore or Platty, it's open all week, and for me at least they are just within day trip range.
> 
> It's not a terribly challenging mountain though and I wish it had the consistent pitch of platty, but I love that they have been letting things bump up it which makes it much more interesting.
> 
> If they replaced tomahawk with a high speed that would be huge for me. I could maximize my time on the steepest parts of the hill on Seneca and Dot.


Bell was prime when tony ran the place. The place had a tremendous vibe, great snowmaking and if you can see it you can ski it policy. 
Now it’s a yawn


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

jasonwx said:


> Bell was prime when tony ran the place. The place had a tremendous vibe, great snowmaking and if you can see it you can ski it policy.
> Now it’s a yawn


I never skied it back then but there's no way the snow making was better. They invested huge in this HKD system that has both tremendous output and a skiable consistency right out of the gun.

As to vibe I can't speak to it. The ski it if you can see it policy cuts both ways, yeah I enjoy the freedom, but I also like knowing someone's gonna find me if I slam into a tree.

I kinda like having Belle and Platty be my Yin and Yang of the Cats


----------



## Brownski

TheGreatAbyss said:


> If they replaced tomahawk with a high speed that would be huge for me.


Or a gondola even


----------



## Low Angle Life

The vibe is fine, especially if you avoid the base area, Overlook and the big deck are still a nice hang out, plenty of tele skiers and lots of people there for the bumps, I think the regulars are a good crowd. As for the terrain policy, they've had Cathedral Brook open every opportunity they have been able to and even Dreamcatcher got opened up this season despite the lack of coverage. I would say they are doing their best balancing between modernizing and keeping a bit of what it was. And as for the pitch, Seneca and Dot got plenty top to bottom, Bellearye Run ain't too bad either.

Double Gondola all the way across the sky?


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Low Angle Life said:


> I would say they are doing their best balancing between modernizing and keeping a bit of what it was.


Even though it wasn't really necessary (the skate over to Cathedral only takes a few minutes), many would argue that Belle's vibe never recovered from the scrapping of The BEAST.


For a walk down memory lane: my TR and Harv's blog


----------



## Harvey

jamesdeluxe said:


> The BEAST


Such an appropriate name.

Who rode this thing? ✋


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Who rode that thing more than once?
✋


----------



## Campgottagopee

jamesdeluxe said:


> Who rode that thing more than once?
> ✋


I want one!


----------



## Country Gun

Harvey said:


> Such an appropriate name.
> 
> Who rode this thing? ✋


I have ridden the Beast! Lots of diesel fumes on the way to CB, beat the hike.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Playing hooky and heading to Belle tomorrow for what will probably be my last ski day of the season. If anyone else is planning on going look for the guy in a red helmet and pants in the bumps.


----------



## Harvey

Ski some bumps, take a pic and report back!


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Welp, didn't get my shit together and get up early enough. Watching the weather and if tomorrow looks to stay above freezing will try again


----------



## Country Gun

Hit up the B for the last time for his year.
This time of year thaw, then freeze can mean less than optimum conditions.
Small dusting still can make for a little fun.


----------



## Country Gun

Country Gun said:


> Hit up the B for the last time for his year.
> This time of year thaw, then freeze can mean less than optimum conditions.
> Small dusting still can make for a little fun.


----------



## Ripitz

Last ride of the season?


----------



## not2brite

Looks like winter. Feels like winter.


----------



## not2brite

A Seneca is under there somewhere


----------



## billyb3

A few dirt spots on the last pitch of b-run right before overlook lodge, but bumps are still solid above that!

Rode the gondy once...was this one of y'all?!


----------



## Low Angle Life

Fresh natural snow, no snow, corn, grippy shit, mud, water, rocks and ice, FUN!


----------



## Harvey

Who's going?

ETA: Wanatuska, Mohawk, and Onteora... was there any manmade (aka bumps) left?


----------



## dubstar

Reopening tomorrow 4/22/22.


----------



## Low Angle Life

I might try to get out for the morning, I have a feeling the snow is going to get real slow real quick.


----------



## Harvey




----------



## jamesdeluxe

Harv padding his day total!


----------



## Harvey

jamesdeluxe said:


> Harv padding his day total!


 I'll be a member of that prized 26 to 35 day category that's my goal


----------



## Harvey

@Low Angle Life you still here?






Mohawk one great run


----------



## Low Angle Life

Harvey said:


> @Low Angle Life you still here?
> 
> View attachment 14755View attachment 14757
> 
> Mohawk one great run


Headed out around 2 when things were getting slow. Nice finally getting to meet a few of ya!


----------



## Harvey

Low Angle Life said:


> Headed out around 2 when things were getting slow. Nice finally getting to meet a few of ya!


Sorry we got separated, I wanted to share a chair!


----------



## Low Angle Life




----------



## jamesdeluxe

Harvey said:


> I'll be a member of that prized 26 to 35 day category that's my goal


Props for transparency.


----------



## Harvey

Good one James.

I skied from first chair past 2pm. Best skiing was after lunch.



Mohawk alone was worth the trip





The skiers who showed up seemed cool.


----------



## Ripitz

Let’s go Belle! We believe!!



…everyone else please go to Platty…


----------



## Ripitz

What do you mean WTF Harv? Nothing like a little preseason rivalry to kick things off. The Belle is flat and anti government sentiment is well documented around here. More untracked for me. I like both places. Hunter and Windham… meh.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Ripitz said:


> The Belle is flat and anti government sentiment is well documented around here. More untracked for me. …everyone else please go to Platty…


That was my messaging for years -- thanks for carrying the torch.


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> More untracked for me.


Hey! Stay outta there!
Monopolizing fresh snow may be offensive to others.

May as well get some while the getting is good cause it’s gonna melt and/or get stomped sooner or later.
Pic looks nice.


----------



## Bandit

Algonquin opening for the weekend if not on Friday. 

Here’s hoping for a great ski season! 🍻😀


----------



## DomB

Bandit said:


> Algonquin opening for the weekend if not on Friday.
> 
> Here’s hoping for a great ski season! 🍻😀


Hey Bandit! Good basis of information/source, I assume. Website sale date is 11/25 right now. Harv? Anyone else?


----------



## Bandit

Website snow report now says tomorrow (Friday) but nothing on Facebook or the front page of the site yet.


----------



## DomB

Bandit said:


> Website snow report now says tomorrow (Friday) but nothing on Facebook or the front page of the site yet.


Thank you sir - looks like it made it to front page now. 



https://www.belleayre.com


----------



## MarzNC

DomB said:


> Thank you sir - looks like it made it to front page now.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.belleayre.com


Got the homepage. But haven't updated the online ticket sale dates before Nov. 25 yet. Same story as Gore, just a little slower. They'll get there.


----------



## Bandit

They’re up now, $64 daily ticket. That’s more than rack rate on mid winter weekend from just a few years ago.


----------



## DomB

We've been doing ski3 pass for a few years. Got in 30 days last year but not renting a place this year so we'll see what happens to the numbers. 

If anyone is around, my son and I are going up Friday night, skiing Saturday at Belle. It looks like they will have Algonquin and Seneca open on Sunday, off of what used to be called Tomahawk, with the Gondi running to download to lodge if that is your want. They are broadcasting 'Expert terrain only' (whatever that means) so I am hoping Saturday won't be so crowded. 

I imagine we'll do an hour or two and then hang out for a bit. Just excited because I think this is my earliest start to the season. My skis won't be tuned, but my son's will as he does seasonal rentals. Should be fun. This season or next we'll start to get where I can't keep up with him.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

May try and make a day trip Sunday if they get Seneca open, but I'm watching the long range. Possibly either a big rain or snow event black friday. If it trends towards snow I may skip Sunday and do a few consecutive days after turkey day


----------



## DomB

Just to let you know how I read the report, said that they are opening Seneca Saturday at 9. Of course, we don't know for sure, and can't tell if Saturday doesn't work for you. 

Interesting - seems like they will have a decent trail count by Thanksgiving. Used to just by one trail, maybe two (didn't go to last year's opening time period).

_Additional terrain will be opening throughout the weekend as the snowmakers finish up on a couple of the trails. Look for the ropes to fall Saturday on Seneca & Tuscarora, with intermediate terrain projected to open up on Sunday with Upper Deer Run. Snowmaking will continue throughout the week as long as temperatures stay where we like them! Once the aforementioned trails are wrapped up, our snowmaking crew will set their sights on Dot Nebel, Iroquois, Papoose Landing, and Teepee Flats._


----------



## DomB

Can anyone find the link to the snow web cam? I could not. Please post if so


----------



## Stan_dupp

DomB said:


> Can anyone find the link to the snow web cam? I could not. Please post if so


----------



## tirolski

DomB said:


> Can anyone find the link to the snow web cam? I could not. Please post if so


Webcams are under their "The Mountain" clicky thingy 🍺
Looks like they’re blowing now.


----------



## Stan_dupp

tirolski said:


> Webcams are under their "The Mountain" clicky thingy 🍺
> Looks like they’re blowing now.
> View attachment 16339


Projected snow making tomorrow


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

If I can get my ass out of bed early enough going to try and head up tomorrow. I see they are blowing Dot on the cam, anyone know if they might open it tomorrow?


----------



## billyb3

Blowing all day, but still looked pretty thin on Dot. Great coverage on DR, Seneca, and the 'Gonq!


----------



## DomB

Had fun today. I thought the conditions were marginal hard pack (definitely appreciate them opening and the work that went into getting open), which probably should be expected at this point. Great job by Belle team getting open.


----------



## not2brite

If you told me 2 weeks ago I would be able to ski 3-4 full top to bottom runs by this weekend I would have thought you were insane. Belle ops team unbelievable job not just getting open, but multiple trails, and especially Seneca, top to bottom was in absolute tip top confition!


----------



## snoloco

Are they making snow on Dot like the report says? If so, that means they'll have the entire west side open next weekend.


----------



## not2brite

snoloco said:


> Are they making snow on Dot like the report says? If so, that means they'll have the entire west side open next weekend.


For Friday's reopen, absolutely. If temps stay as expected it looks like it would be ready Tuesday afternoon/Wednesday morning if they were staying open this week.


----------



## Ripitz

Yeah, the State doesn’t have to wait for or care about the dang meter reader. Let it blow.


----------



## snoloco

Plenty of privately run areas making snow. Hunter and Windham for instance, and Killington, where I was today.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Piling on the praise to Belle for having about 7 tails open so early and in such a short time span. Not only that but 3 of them are "advanced" terrain. I've been making this argument forever that the CW of blowing mostly beginner terrain doesn't bring anyone until XMAS

Dot had a solid amount of snow on it by late afternoon. Looked about ready to be groomed


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Well done, ORDA.


----------



## Country Gun

First day at Belleayre today. Soft snow foggy up top. Hit the 4 ways down to the quad. Rode the Gondi 4 times also.
Hit some black ice on the ride up. Woke me up quick.
Missed th last Month of last season. Felt strange first run. 8 months off the skis.


----------



## Bandit

Woke up early to rain drops so decided on a late start. Got to the mountain around noon. Fog was coming and going at the top but the visibility was never too bad. Had two brief rain showers but that’s it, and a little sleet around 3. Did 15 runs off the gondola and Algonquin, Peekamoose, Seneca, Dot Nebel, and deer run are open off the top. Lots open for early season and the new snowmaking capacity is apparent. 

Heading up early in the morning. Not sure how the snow will be, it firmed up a bit last run but was still hero carving snow. There will be more people tomorrow and it will feel crowded in places as the trails aren’t edge to edge on coverage yet.


----------



## Ripitz

Team Turtle kicked off the season with 3.5+ miles of sunset Gondi hula-hoop skiing on the Taxman Glacier.


















Life is good.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Y'all be making me jealous, still holding out hope to be out on snow before December, so long as my body wants to give up on not working the way it's supposed to. Anyone know if they will be staying open midweek?


----------



## Ripitz

Low Angle Life said:


> Y'all be making me jealous, still holding out hope to be out on snow before December, so long as my body wants to give up on not working the way it's supposed to. Anyone know if they will be staying open midweek?


It looks like full time from now on. Take care of the body and be ready for pow.


----------



## Bandit

Saturday brought nice weather but with the overnight freeze and Belleayre’s exposure most of the mountain never really softened. Sunny all day, decent crowd but not terrible, heard 1200 people. 

Today the snow was soft from the start. Snow conditions were very good, good visibility, high clouds with some blue sky at times. Skied till just now, 11:45, radar looks like rain is going to start any time. Legs feel the last three days in a row of skiing, certainly still in early season shape!

Low Angle yes open daily from here on out.


----------



## Bandit

No people here today. Good weather yesterday and the forecast for today scared them away. I also hear there’s both football and soccer going on this afternoon that people are in to…doesn’t do much for me 🤷‍♂️


----------



## not2brite

Bandit said:


> No people here today. Good weather yesterday and the forecast for today scared them away. I also hear there’s both football and soccer going on this afternoon that people are in to…doesn’t do much for me 🤷‍♂️


When I saw the rain would hold off until noon I decided to get a half day in. Place was EMPTY!! Felt like I had my own private mountain at times.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Clouds just rolled in from the west and don't show signs of letting up. This morning was beautiful though, soft snow, good surfacing. This weekend... let's just say today was the day to be here. Lots of characters on the lift and mountain, great first day out!


----------



## snoloco

Looks like good coverage despite the weather we've been having. Never did I think Belleayre would be tied with or even ahead of Hunter on terrain availability at this point in the season.


----------



## DomB

snoloco said:


> Looks like good coverage despite the weather we've been having. Never did I think Belleayre would be tied with or even ahead of Hunter on terrain availability at this point in the season.


What's the scoop on Hunter dropping off, Snow?


----------



## SudsNBumps

I skied Belle yesterday and was quite impressed with both the amount of coverage and the amount of open terrain. Seneca was my go to lapping it until late and it never got as icy as the rest of the mountain. One exception was Deer Run which is to be expected since it was less steep. I only did Algonquin once, a mix of bullet proof and ball bearings. lower mountain softened but the top never really did. Kudos to the snow makers and groomers. I wouldn't say this is a great weather start to the season but all three ORDA Mountains are skiing way more than we would normally with this weather. Thank you!


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Anybody make it up today?


----------



## Flatlander420

I skied yesterday with 2 friends. Pretty icy on most of the peak trails, except peekamoose and algonquin. algonquin was by far the best run, really good man made powder top to bottom


----------



## not2brite

Skied mornings both Sunday and today. I thought everything open was in very good condition Sunday morning. They were still blowing snow on many open trails thru the moring. Lower Belleayre not quite covered edge to edge, but pretty close, much more so than Dot. Today, Dot Peekamoose and Algonquin all covered in whales presumably to get them thru the next few days of rain. Made for a fun day on those 3. Seneca was closed today from a burst pipe.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

I’d imagine the warm, steady rain today (and the next two days) is going to set them back quite a bit. Maybe all the way back to scratch?


----------



## snoloco

It won't wipe them out, but they'll need to make more snow on all of their open trails.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Judging by their webcams, it's not looking great.


----------



## Sean Mc

Cold nights again starting Thursday, they’ll bounce back quickly.


----------



## not2brite

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> Judging by their webcams, it's not looking great.


Was there Monday and they piled up whales top to bottom on Dot, Algonquin and Peekamoose. They already had a strong base on those well. Seneca was heading that way as well but a pipe burst, keeping them from doing the same.


----------



## Sean Mc

Good day at Belle today. I spent most of it on Dot which was very good. Seneca was closed for snow making - should be excellent tomorrow. Lots of snow making on the East side all day as well.


----------



## Harvey

Who's skiing tomorrow? Monday?


----------



## Ripitz




----------



## Country Gun

Skiing tomorrow, that thing called work does me in for Monday.


----------



## Harvey

Country Gun said:


> Skiing tomorrow, that thing called work does me in for Monday.


Thinking about it too Gunny. Monday also out for me.


----------



## Sean Mc

Day 6 at Belle today. Skied Belle Run in the morning (very few people skied out of Overlook). Seneca and Dot in the afternoon. Seneca was trail of the day for me. Looks like Wanatuska will be opening soon - at least the lower section.


----------



## Harvey

Light snow. Trees are not in yet.


----------



## Country Gun

Harvey said:


> View attachment 16721
> Light snow Trees are not in yet.


Nice parking spot early bird gets it!


----------



## Harvey

Country Gun said:


> Nice parking spot early bird gets it!


@Country Gun im lapping dot to the gondi, wearing all black

Snowing harder now.

420 sorry we got separated, we should have skied together.


----------



## Harvey

Still snowing. Big improvement.




Great day at Belle. It started snowing just before first chair and really picked up about 10:30. It snowed varying intensity all day. I went as long as I could 9-3:45 with one short break.

Great to ski with @Country Gun, I think that was the first time. Great guy.

Also got to meet @Flatlander420 he intro'd himself on the Gondi. 

It's a long way from my house to Belle and back, and today was even harder, the drive back was really snowy and slick. (Anyone else see the accident on 28?) With all that, great day. I'll probably try to get something up on the front page, maybe Tuesday.


----------



## Bandit

Great weekend at the Belle! Saturday was a beautiful sunny day and the snow yesterday made for some nice turns. I should have checked here, would have met up with you Harvey if I’d known you were there. We parked at Overlook as well. Today should be sweet, my wife left for the mountain about an hour ago. At least I got to enjoy a 2 hour delay.

There were lots of gapers on the roads. Between the ride up and back from the mountain and heading to a friends after, we saw 3 cars off the road yesterday.


----------



## Harvey

I did ski alone half the day, would have been cool to meet @Bandit. I connected with @Country Gun for several runs.

The road was really slick, heading out after last chair. I was taking it slow, at the speed limit or just below. I don't understand tailgating, and passing, when you are driving in a long line of cars, in a storm. Guy passes me, scares the F out of everyone, and then is in front me in line for 20 miles.


----------



## Bandit

Yeah we were heading along about 50 and someone passed us. Not sure how far he thought he was going to get because it was a line of traffic but whatever. I mean I’m guilty, I’ve passed someone going 35 up 28 in the snow plenty of times but when there’s a line of traffic that’s doing close to the speed limit I just don’t get it.


----------



## Harvey

Bandit said:


> Yeah we were heading along about 50 and someone passed us. Not sure how far he thought he was going to get because it was a line of traffic but whatever. I mean I’m guilty, I’ve passed someone going 35 up 28 in the snow plenty of times but when there’s a line of traffic that’s doing close to the speed limit I just don’t get it.


Yeah, I'm not claiming I never pass either. But in a long line of cars... he then had to jam his way back in right in front of me. Giving him a hard time about it didn't seem smart.

I'm notorious for leaning on the gas on that long hill up into Pine Hill from the east (headed to Plattekill). There is an extra lane, but often there is only one lane clear. 

Getting 4 new tires tomorrow. Bring it Ullr!


----------



## Bandit

Put my new snows on Saturday night in advance of the snow 

Wife says the skiing is terrible today 😂


----------



## Ripitz

Harvey said:


> The road was really slick, heading out after last chair. I was taking it slow, at the speed limit or just below. I don't understand tailgating, and passing, when you are driving in a long line of cars, in a storm. Guy passes me, scares the F out of everyone, and then is in front me in line for 20 miles.


Ugh. This happens all the time. I’ve seen so many near head on collisions and on coming people getting forced off the road, especially where the road straightens out near Mt. Tremper. We wait till everyone clears out and have a nice dinner in Pine Hill before heading home. To all the Joeys passing on 28 like they’re on their way to defuse a bomb, try passing me on the mountain. It ain’t happening.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Harvey said:


> Also got to meet @Flatlander420 he intro'd himself on the Gondi.


Do you have a NYSkiBlog sticker on your helmet or something? If so, send me one! I could have been sat next to you yesterday and not even known.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Ripitz said:


> Ugh. This happens all the time. I’ve seen so many near head on collisions and on coming people getting forced off the road, especially where the road straightens out near Mt. Tremper. We wait till everyone clears out and have a nice dinner in Pine Hill before heading home. To all the Joeys passing on 28 like they’re on their way to defuse a bomb, try passing me on the mountain. It ain’t happening.



I think there's a territorial thing going on.

The locals get frustrated that their roads are clogged up by people from elsewhere and drive more aggressively. Weekends are the worst but it's the local drivers in pickups and Jeeps, not the Jersey families in minivans and Audis, that seem to be the most grievous offenders.


----------



## Harvey

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> Do you have a NYSkiBlog sticker on your helmet or something? If so, send me one! I could have been sat next to you yesterday and not even known.


On a powder day I ski these:





...and my car has this on the back...


----------



## jasonwx

He’s the only dude with a Fanny pack😎😜


----------



## Harvey

Ripitz said:


> have a nice dinner in Pine Hill before heading home.


Advantage to being local or semi-local for sure.



Q*bert Jones IV said:


> The locals get frustrated that their roads are clogged up by people from elsewhere and drive more aggressively.



I get this. But when it comes down to it I bet a measurable percentage of employment in Ulster County is generated by those people clogging the roads.



jasonwx said:


> He’s the only dude with a Fanny pack😎😜



Fact. Also dressed in black. Also tele skier. (I know no one cares, but sometimes we are easier to spot.)


----------



## DomB

Harvey said:


> I did ski alone half the day, would have been cool to meet @Bandit. I connected with @Country Gun for several runs.
> 
> The road was really slick, heading out after last chair. I was taking it slow, at the speed limit or just below. I don't understand tailgating, and passing, when you are driving in a long line of cars, in a storm. Guy passes me, scares the F out of everyone, and then is in front me in line for 20 miles.


Those are the worst - go crazy to pass, jam in front of you, and then go the same speed as you. The weird thing is, it is hard to even speed on 28 in good weather because you can get pulled over at 5 over the speed limit (I have seen it happen at 7 over and heard stories at five over). Of course, in the storm driving you are talking about, people are often not at speed limit (understandably and safely so).


----------



## Harvey

DomB said:


> Those are the worst - go crazy to pass, jam in front of you, and then go the same speed as you. The weird thing is, it is hard to even speed on 28 in good weather because you can get pulled over at 5 over the speed limit (I have seen it happen at 7 over and heard stories at five over). Of course, in the storm driving you are talking about, people are often not at speed limit (understandably and safely so).



I never speed on 28. My first time to Belle I was with @jamesdeluxe. The conversation in the car was about driving the speed limit to avoid a ticket, and we got a ticket. Very efficient, the cop has his own printer, set up to do business efficiently.

That road alternates between 45 and 55 and has long stretches without speed signs and sometimes you only know you should be going 55 because locals are behind you flipping out. Google maps tells you the speed limit sometimes. Is that accurate?


----------



## DomB

Harvey said:


> I never speed on 28. My first time to Belle I was with @jamesdeluxe. The conversation in the car was about driving the speed limit to avoid a ticket, and we got a ticket. Very efficient, the cop has his own printer, set up to do business efficiently.
> 
> That road alternates between 45 and 55 and has long stretches without speed signs and sometimes you only know you should be going 55 because locals are behind you flipping out. Google maps tells you the speed limit sometimes. Is that accurate?


I don't know if google is accurate - at least for me for some times it doesn't even show a limit.

Because Belle was my home mountain for so long (and kind of will be this year,) I have the 45/55 zones relatively memorized, but sometimes I forgot and if I am not sure I will make an educated guess. I probably stay closer to 5 over than 7 over. When I feel like taking no risk, I drop to about speed limit.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Never speed eastbound near Potter Brothers, if there was ever a spot to get popped for doing 5 over that is it. Seems like the Kingston PD likes to prey on folks headed home from skiing that weren't mindful of their speeds coming downhill into town. The NY State Troops also seem to love the westbound pull off text area just before Morey Hill Road. Things mellow out once you get past the HS in Boiceville in my experience.


----------



## Bandit

The 4 lanes by Hurley heading in to Kingston has often had speed traps. Easy road to go fast on and the limit is 45 there. I haven’t heard stories of getting pulled over for only 5 over though. I pick up 28 @ Boiceville by the school and set cruise on 63 or 64 heading to the Mtn, never been bothered. If I head into Kingston I do the same 8-10 over through all of the speed zones 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Harvey said:


> That road alternates between 45 and 55 and has long stretches without speed signs and sometimes you only know you should be going 55 because locals are behind you flipping out. Google maps tells you the speed limit sometimes. Is that accurate?


It's mostly 45mph in populated areas and 55mph in the wastelands in between. If you're not sure, look around. If you see a business, slow down.



Low Angle Life said:


> Never speed eastbound near Potter Brothers, if there was ever a spot to get popped for doing 5 over that is it. Seems like the Kingston PD likes to prey on folks headed home from skiing that weren't mindful of their speeds coming downhill into town. The NY State Troops also seem to love the westbound pull off text area just before Morey Hill Road. Things mellow out once you get past the HS in Boiceville in my experience.


Boiceville is the last bastion of civilization. Once you're past the high school (Fly Eagles Fly!), then it's 55mph all the way to Arkville.

The thing about Route 28 is that there is a tangled web of jurisdictions, each with its own quotas to meet. The worst spots are near Kenco, near Morey Hill Rd., Shokan, and Boiceville.


----------



## Brownski

You guys are exaggerating. 10 - 12 mph over the limit is standard. Google maps’ speed limit is accurate. It’s 55 most of the way with a few 45 zones and 1 short 35. You have a moral obligation (to me) to go as fast as possible at all times. 

Thanks for making me jinx myself. I’m sure I’ll get a ticket next time.


----------



## Ripitz

It’s a 35mph school zone in Boiceville.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Ripitz said:


> It’s a 35mph school zone in Boiceville.


True. But just for a couple of hours a day.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Low Angle Life said:


> Never speed eastbound near Potter Brothers, if there was ever a spot to get popped for doing 5 over that is it. Seems like the Kingston PD likes to prey on folks headed home from skiing that weren't mindful of their speeds coming downhill into town.


Yup - got nabbed there a few years ago.


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> You have a moral obligation (to me) to go as fast as possible at all times.



Whenever I'm not exceeding the speed limit by more than 7 mph, I always think about @Brownski giving me shit.

*Broski's Rules for a Road like the Northway (as interpreted by Harv)*

Basically, on a three lane road, the only legit place to go the speed limit is the right hand lane. And it's barely legit.

Middle Lane 72 is OK, but 75 will help you avoid the look of shame

Left-hand lane 75+ minimum (like in a nor'easter) and noone within 100 yards behind you. Go faster or GTF out the way.

If Broski in traveling, play it safe, just stay the f home.


----------



## gorgonzola

Is there anyone except Broski who HASN'T gotten a ticket on 28?!


----------



## Brownski

17 and 28 may be the only roads I haven’t gotten tickets on- I mean back when I was young and drove fast


----------



## jasonwx

Brownski said:


> 17 and 28 may be the only roads I haven’t gotten tickets on- I mean back when I was young and drove fast


not yet on 28..fingers crossed....got pulled over on 17 while driving my kid back form school..just south of bing...doing 90 in the rain....he just gave me a tkt for a broken tail light..


----------



## Ripitz




----------



## SayvilleSteve

The horror stories I have read on here make me drive slow on 28--I generally prefer Brownski's view of speed. I did get a ticket on the Taconic (near Clinton) on the way to Jiminy with my daughters a couple years back. 72 in a 55.


----------



## Brownski

SayvilleSteve said:


> The horror stories I have read on here make me drive slow on 28--I generally prefer Brownski's view of speed. I did get a ticket on the Taconic (near Clinton) on the way to Jiminy with my daughters a couple years back. 72 in a 55.


I think I’ve gotten about four tickets on the Taconic - back when I was young and drove fast. They were all in the 72- 75 range, which is funny because I’d hit some ridiculous numbers back then. 70 is definitely the traditionally recognized tolerance on that road.


----------



## x10003q

The weird thing about back road speed limits is you almost never see 60mph in this area - 55 on everything from 1 lane in each direction to highways separated by barriers. It is so dumb. The Thruway/Northway gets near Albany and drops to 55 - why not 60???

I have been on 1 lane in each direction double yellow back roads in Texas and the speed limit is 75mph.


----------



## tirolski

gorgonzola said:


> Is there anyone except Broski who HASN'T gotten a ticket on 28?!


Me. Where’s 28? 
When I go skiing there’s usually no traffic. Even going up to Gore.
Speculator doesn’t even have a stop light,


----------



## MC2

Brownski said:


> I think I’ve gotten about four tickets on the Taconic - back when I was young and drove fast. They were all in the 72- 75 range, which is funny because I’d hit some ridiculous numbers back then. 70 is definitely the traditionally recognized tolerance on that road.


The taconic was designed in the 1920s/30s for safe travel at speeds of up to 35 mph.

I like to drive fast, and I regularly go over the speed limit, but you guys really seems upset about not being able to go 5-10 mph faster on these twisty roads that are nothing like the roads in Texas (and you would get there what? 5 minutes earlier?)

Old, whiney, & posting on the internet is no way to go through life, son.


----------



## tirolski

MC2 said:


> Old, whiney, & posting on the internet is no way to go through life, son.


Dr. Meat Loaf said 2 outta 3 ain’t bad.


----------



## Ripitz

This thread is supposed to be about Belleayre conditions.


MC2 said:


> Old, whiney, & posting on the internet is no way to go through life, son.


Maybe you should quit while you’re still young.


----------



## MC2

Ripitz said:


> This thread is supposed to be about Belleayre conditions.
> 
> Maybe you should quit while you’re still young.


Lol, you think I was responsible for the thread drift?

Maybe you should try sell that bullshit to someone dumber than the people on this forum (who can easily scroll back & read the thread)


----------



## Ripitz

MC2 said:


> Lol, you think I was responsible for the thread drift?


No, I’m not saying you’re responsible for that. I’m saying your whiny post about “old” people whining is silly. Go ski bro.


----------



## Harvey

This drift gave me ideas for a two threads:

1 - What are NY's (and VT's) most notorious speed traps?

2 - How fast do you drive at various speed limits:

45 MPH and under
55 MPH
65+

FWIW, without whining, the internet would be much smaller. Not saying that is a good or bad thing.


----------



## MC2

Ripitz said:


> No, I’m not saying you’re responsible for that. I’m saying your whiny post about “old” people whining is silly. Go ski bro.


Lol, oh so you were whining about thread drift, then making a separate whine about my “whining” about whining?

This is the worst Inception sequel ever.



> FWIW, without whining, the internet would be much smaller. Not saying that is a good or bad thing


It would be immeasurably good. Face to face whines are so much better than internet posts (especially anonymous ones). If people have a problem, they should say it to people’s faces (which I have absolutely no problem doing & people know where to find me if they want a few of my top shelf whines).


----------



## Brownski

MC2 said:


> This is the worst Inception sequel ever.


Credit where it’s due- good line


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Harvey said:


> My first time to Belle I was with @jamesdeluxe. The conversation in the car was about driving the speed limit to avoid a ticket, and we got a ticket.


I recommended that Harv take off his tele boots while driving and he refused.


----------



## Campgottagopee

jamesdeluxe said:


> I recommended that Harv take off his tele boots while driving and he refused.


Is he the one who drives in his long johns?


----------



## Tjf1967

MC2 said:


> Lol, oh so you were whining about thread drift, then making a separate whine about my “whining” about whining?
> 
> This is the worst Inception sequel ever.
> 
> 
> It would be immeasurably good. Face to face whines are so much better than internet posts (especially anonymous ones). If people have a problem, they should say it to people’s faces (which I have absolutely no problem doing & people know where to find me if they want a few of my top shelf whines).


Your country club?


----------



## MC2

Tjf1967 said:


> Your country club?


I mean Plattekill is delightfully uncrowded , but I wouldn’t call it my “country club”. I’ll also be at Gore a lot this year.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> Your country club?


That's funny AF!


----------



## Ripitz

MC2 said:


> people know where to find me


Maybe I’ll book a private tele lesson whenever they open so we can do some powder 8s together. I’ll open and let you close them.


----------



## Tjf1967

Ripitz said:


> Maybe I’ll book a private tele lesson whenever they open so we can do some powder 8s together. I’ll open and let you close them.


And then go to the men's room and see who has the bigger wiener😂


----------



## Ripitz




----------



## DomB

Ripitz said:


> Maybe I’ll book a private tele lesson whenever they open so we can do some powder 8s together. I’ll open and let you close them.


I sense an MC2/Ripitz dance off . . . .


----------



## DomB

On topic - peace and love. It looks like belle is getting 12 inches between Thursday and Friday unless I am woefully off. 

Who is going up and when? I am thinking Saturday am is easier travel. May have to negotiate with family about Sunday as someone has a ladies cookie party (not me) on Sunday.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Trying to make it up Friday so long as the drive isn't too hectic, I'm tempted to pull out the zero degree sleeping bag and spend my night in the parking lot but I never seem to actually muster up the motivation for it.


----------



## Harvey

Belleayre Conditions as the official smackdown thread.


----------



## DomB

Ok so I am apparently a bad negotiator. Going up and down Saturday, leaving around 5:15 am from Nassau LI. My better half agreed to drive back down, but no skiing Sunday and no going up Friday. Positive side it will be first full day of family skiing this year. Will balance that against the laws of powder day skiing. And of course my legs may not last long since early season and I am coming off an ankle sprain : )


----------



## Sean Mc

Shooting for Saturday plus several days next week so nice timing for the storm - hope it pans out.


----------



## tirolski

DomB said:


> I sense an MC2/Ripitz dance off . . . .


I finally got out to go skiing at Gore and missed the above dang banter.
Skiing is fun.


----------



## SayvilleSteve

I will be driving up from Philly (long story) Friday morning. Hopefully I can be skiing 12-3. Then on to Gore for the weekend.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

I had my first, and second, wipeout of the year, within a few seconds of each other. The whales on Dot Nebel looked so enticing until I realized that they were actually just impenetrable sheets of ice with a little dusting of snow on top. Shortly after my hilarious misadventure, I noticed that they'd closed the trail. 

Other than that, Belle was glimmering today.


----------



## tirolski

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> I had my first, and second, wipeout of the year, within a few seconds of each other. The whales on Dot Nebel looked so enticing until I realized that they were actually just impenetrable sheets of ice with a little dusting of snow on top. Shortly after my hilarious misadventure, I noticed that they'd closed the trail.
> 
> Other than that, Belle was glimmering today.


Saw patrol sled going to a place with some crossed skis and somebody down near the top of sunway at gore yesterday around noon.
Be careful out there folks. It’s still early.


----------



## not2brite

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> I had my first, and second, wipeout of the year, within a few seconds of each other. The whales on Dot Nebel looked so enticing until I realized that they were actually just impenetrable sheets of ice with a little dusting of snow on top. Shortly after my hilarious misadventure, I noticed that they'd closed the trail.
> 
> Other than that, Belle was glimmering today.


I had first tracks down Dot this morning. One full trail ice spot about 20 yards long across the bottom of the first drop (is that considered the head wall?) but the rest of it was silky smooth. Had 3 great runs and it was closed by the time I got there for my 4th.


----------



## DomB

Belle is posting that they 'will' see 18-24 inches of snow in the next few days. Man are they getting aggressive. They used to be a bit conservative on future statements of snow. For example, in the past they might have said, ' we could see more than a foot of snow'.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Will be there tomorrow storm skiing, and possibly Saturday and or Sunday, though may head over to platty if they open and get significant snow. Red helmet, red pants, beige jacket. Say hi


----------



## Bandit

Word is about 10” at the mountain and still snowing 😀


----------



## jasonwx

Bandit said:


> Word is about 10” at the mountain and still snowing 😀


i had the car packed and bailed ..look at the webcam..not that much snow on the pick-nick tables..maybe 3-4" ...might have to brave the crowds tomorrow


----------



## Tjf1967

Couple hundred feet up probably 10


----------



## DomB

jasonwx said:


> i had the car packed and bailed ..look at the webcam..not that much snow on the pick-nick tables..maybe 3-4" ...might have to brave the crowds tomorrow


PPL may think, "Wrong!" in reaction to this post, but I actually don't think it will be very crowded. I think in the population centers folks will be focused on Xmas. Also, no backyard effect in those areas as it is dreary rain. Drives people on the margin like me who probably would not have gone the week before. a trip but of course will go for this.


----------



## jasonwx

DomB said:


> PPL may think, "Wrong!" in reaction to this post, but I actually don't think it will be very crowded. I think in the population centers folks will be focused on Xmas. Also, no backyard effect in those areas as it is dreary rain. Drives people on the margin like me who probably would not have gone the week before. a trip but of course will go for this.


exactly what my wife said...


----------



## Low Angle Life

There is a at least 10" of snow, but the wind was howling all night and still is now. Wind affected pockets everywhere from what I can see from Overlook.


----------



## jasonwx

Low Angle Life said:


> View attachment 16822
> There is a at least 10" of snow, but the wind was howling all night and still is now. Wind affected pockets everywhere from what I can see from Overlook.


hard to tell the wind from the webcam...thanks for the ob...


----------



## Bandit

Low angle where are you? I’m in the overlook. Bald head & beard say hi


----------



## Sean Mc

DomB said:


> PPL may think, "Wrong!" in reaction to this post, but I actually don't think it will be very crowded. I think in the population centers folks will be focused on Xmas. Also, no backyard effect in those areas as it is dreary rain. Drives people on the margin like me who probably would not have gone the week before. a trip but of course will go for this.


I’m banking on this theory for Sunday, fingers crossed.


----------



## Ripitz

Low Angle Life said:


> the wind was howling all night


Did you sleep in the truck?


----------



## Bandit

Ripitz said:


> Did you sleep in the truck?


There was a guy at the bottom of the lift for first chair that said he was from Milford PA and slept in the car at the Mtn last night so must be. 

Heavy but fun today. 11 runs so far, taking a break and heading back out.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Awesome day so far. At least 18 on the hill and DENSE. Glad I bought a pair of 103s a few seasons ago, stays right on top


----------



## Bandit

I’m on Rustler 11s today, 112 under foot and they’re skiing really good. Bought them last year used, skied on them once and it felt like they only had a 1 degree on the edge, last night I put a 3 on them and they’re much better. 

Wife got one of her Christmas presents today, 2023 Sheeva 10, she’s liking them.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Bandit said:


> There was a guy at the bottom of the lift for first chair that said he was from Milford PA and slept in the car at the Mtn last night so must be.


I was the one on the board, sorry I didn't make the connection first run, I missed your post on here until much taker in the day. Were you in the red coat?


----------



## jasonwx

Is bell worth the trip tomorrow. Only interested in groomers


----------



## Bandit

Low Angle Life said:


> I was the one on the board, sorry I didn't make the connection first run, I missed your post on here until much taker in the day. Were you in the red coat?


I was in grey/brown jacket, but my friends were the boarder in bright red jacket and skier in darker red jacket. 

Jason groomers should be sweet tomorrow.


----------



## SayvilleSteve

jasonwx said:


> Is bell worth the trip tomorrow. Only interested in groomers


Based on what I saw today, Belle will be close to 100% open tomorrow. They should be able to open as much as they can groom. Deep, heavy base. Get there early before it gets torn up and you’ll have a blast.


----------



## Jersey Skier

I could have used some groomers today. First day out and my legs were toast.


----------



## Tjf1967

jasonwx said:


> Is bell worth the trip tomorrow. Only interested in groomers


No pansy it was good today. Nice job!!


----------



## Country Gun

Got some soft early runs right at opening. Few of niches fell up top after they flattened it. No long lines yet!


----------



## Country Gun




----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Absolutely glorious conditions today.


----------



## Ripitz

Yeah, remember, it’s still low tide in the Catskills. Please stay out of the woods.


----------



## jasonwx

Ripitz said:


> Yeah, remember, it’s still low tide in the Catskills. Please stay out of the woods.
> View attachment 16868
> View attachment 16870


I caught first chair at the quad. It was redic. It really doesn’t get much better. Even some legit powder turns.


----------



## Bandit

Absolutely fantastic day today, skied 8:30-2:30 straight and I’m shot 👍👍👍


----------



## jasonwx

Bandit said:


> Absolutely fantastic day today, skied 8:30-2:30 straight and I’m shot 👍👍👍


First chair to 1130
It was my first day. Once I feel a bit tired I’m done. Like you said a fantastic day , that will be hard to top


----------



## Sean Mc

8:45 to 1:30 - as has already been said, amazing day.


----------



## MC2

I was also at Belleayre today (9-2:30) and agree. Solid day. Was a bit bummed that I didn’t get up to Gore, but reading about that shitshow in the other thread, I’m glad I went to Belle. Got a lot of good runs in.


----------



## jasonwx

who wasn’t at bell today?


----------



## not2brite

jasonwx said:


> who wasn’t at bell today?


I was there. Introduced myself to TheGreatAbyss in the Gondi line. Only in my second full season of skiing so I don’t typically see these conditions. WAY more work than midweek opening bell groomers that I’m used to.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

not2brite said:


> I was there. Introduced myself to TheGreatAbyss in the Gondi line. Only in my second full season of skiing so I don’t typically see these conditions. WAY more work than midweek opening bell groomers that I’m used to.


Hey great meeting you not2brite! Sorry I didn't stay to ski with you on Yahoo, had powder on the brain. Will def do a run next time.

Awesome day today. I threw in the towel after lunch not because of my legs, but because my big toes were in so much pain after 2 days of powder skiing I couldn't even walk. Waiting for the black and blue and nail to come off. Hopefully will be ready to go tomorrow


----------



## not2brite

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Hey great meeting you not2brite! Sorry I didn't stay to ski with you on Yahoo, had powder on the brain. Will def do a run next time.


----------



## jasonwx

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Hey great meeting you not2brite! Sorry I didn't stay to ski with you on Yahoo, had powder on the brain. Will def do a run next time.
> 
> Awesome day today. I threw in the towel after lunch not because of my legs, but because my big toes were in so much pain after 2 days of powder skiing I couldn't even walk. Waiting for the black and blue and nail to come off. Hopefully will be ready to go tomorrow


Run of the day I caught the rope drop on upper yahoo


----------



## not2brite

No need to wait around for me. I couldn’t even finish that run. Somehow landed on my back, head buried, and feet pointing to the top. Hopefully no youngsters were on the lift to hear some choice words. Pulled myself out and walked over to Area 51 to finish the run!


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

jasonwx said:


> Run of the day I caught the rope drop on upper yahoo


I don't think it ever technically dropped, I think people stampeded it before patrol put it back up. There were tracks in there before the stampede, I may or may not have had something to do with them


----------



## Bandit




----------



## Ripitz

The rat race is sad. I guess I’m a last chair guy. Chilled in the lodge in the morning then made a quick lap in the deep woods. Hula-hoop skied with Team Turtle for a bit mid day which granted me a few dad laps before closing. Got last chair on Lift 7 and still had first tracks to the lodge. I love when no one is around.


----------



## tirolski

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Hey great meeting you not2brite! Sorry I didn't stay to ski with you on Yahoo, had powder on the brain.





not2brite said:


> No need to wait around for me. I couldn’t even finish that run. Somehow landed on my back, head buried, and feet pointing to the top.


Sounds like ya both had "powder on the brain" but Abyss’s was more fun.


----------



## DomB

Sorry I didn't connect with anyone. We had a blast for our first family day skiing. Yahoo, Mohawk, Belle were fun. Rest of stuff was fun blues with fam. About 5 hours and called it. Man the powder tires the legs early season. 

Dont forget to say hi to the dude in blue with the green helmet : )


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Ripitz said:


> Hula-hooped with Team Turtle for a bit mid day which granted me a few dad laps before closing. Got last chair on Lift 7 and still had first tracks to the lodge. I love when no one is around.
> View attachment 16883


Not sure what Team Turtle is, but was talking to a mom in the Discovery Lodge with a two year old while Dad and son skied. Don't suppose your wife?


----------



## Ripitz

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Not sure what Team Turtle is, but was talking to a mom in the Discovery Lodge with a two year old while Dad and son skied. Don't suppose your wife?


Wasn’t us. Team Turtle is my crew, we live just over 1hr away. Our alarm went off at 6am and my first tracks were at 11:15.


----------



## DomB

Ripitz said:


> The rat race is sad. I guess I’m a last chair guy. Chilled in the lodge in the morning then made a quick lap in the deep woods. Hula-hooped with Team Turtle for a bit mid day which granted me a few dad laps before closing. Got last chair on Lift 7 and still had first tracks to the lodge. I love when no one is around.
> View attachment 16883


Arguably the best trail at Belle.


----------



## Ripitz

jasonwx said:


> I caught the rope drop on upper yahoo


Do they sell these shirts in the gift shop?


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

DomB said:


> Arguably the best trail at Belle.


My personal favorite is Cathedral Brook. 

But you're not wrong, I love Utsuyantha. It probably wouldn't be anything special if the mountain crew ever touched it. What makes it great is that they don't. It's so rarely open and so sparsely populated.


----------



## DomB

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> My personal favorite is Cathedral Brook.
> 
> But you're not wrong, I love Utsuyantha. It probably wouldn't be anything special if the mountain crew ever touched it. What makes it great is that they don't. It's so rarely open and so sparsely populated.


I 100% agree with you Q. Cathedral Brook is also my favorite. Used 'arguably' carefully above. That said, I think these two trails are head and shoulders above anything else. If you bring glades in, then Dreamcatcher and Big T go in the mix for me. Big T is a thigh burner if you follow the liftline. Maybe 10-15 feet wide?


----------



## Harvey

Belleayre legend Don Boyce schoolin on Cathedral Brook


----------



## Petronio

Good.skiing today. Crappy service at the bar however.


----------



## DomB

Is he still teaching at Belle? He is a really nice guy and great teacher (and great skier obviously).


----------



## Bandit

Absolutely fantastic weekend. Going to go down as one of the best of the year. Three straight days of soft turns, my legs are fried!

Was very happy with how the mountain aggressively dropped ropes on natural snow trails and glades as well. Speaking of Utsy, we had skied that later on Friday then saw that they opened it Saturday, hit it late morning and there must have been a group of 25-30 people on it. People were falling everywhere it was pretty good entertainment, my buddy has a video but all I took is the picture at the bottom. 

Donny retired from both teaching and his day job, but I’m sure he will be skiing during the week. Agreed super nice guy and great skier and he had a hand in my skiing ability as well.


----------



## DomB

Wow, I have never, ever seen that many people on that trail. I think I have never seen more than 6 people on it.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

DomB said:


> Wow, I have never, ever seen that many people on that trail. I think I have never seen more than 6 people on it.



I'm almost positive that I've never seen anyone on it.


----------



## jasonwx

I have been skiing bell for 40 yrs
I can name 4 trails
Bell
Yahoo , deer, dot
All the trails are almost identical


----------



## Harvey

jasonwx said:


> I have been skiing bell for 40 yrs


That's pretty cool Jason.

Got any pics from 40 years ago?


----------



## Sean Mc

Day 8 at Belle today. My kind of day - groomers set up nice and firm overnight. Stayed firm and grippy all day. Lapped Belle and Wanna most of the day.


----------



## not2brite

Sean Mc said:


> Day 8 at Belle today. My kind of day - groomers set up nice and firm overnight. Stayed firm and grippy all day. Lapped Belle and Wanna most of the day.


Agreed conditions were outstanding. Pretty good crowd for a Monday, all the college kids are home for break and decided to ski today. Onteora from the top seemed like it was barely touched all day.


----------



## DomB

Day 8, you are crushing it!


----------



## Low Angle Life

One question for today, can you schwack it? Rolled up at 9:30 to about an inch of fresh, took two gondola laps on Seneca and Dot, got bored with the groomers and guns and ventured out to Belle Express. Caught the rope drop on Cathedral, lapped untracked on the sides all the way down to the bottom a few times before ducking into the woods and pushing a bit further into the side country. Really is a shame all this great terrain at Belle goes untracked days after a storm... best day all season, probably better than any day last season. Rivaled many of my best days in the Cats at Platty, especially now that I know the mountain and its various terrain traps like the back of my hand. Glad to have gotten it while the getting was good, been a great fall for skiing in the North East!


----------



## Sean Mc

Another great day today. Similar to yesterday = hero snow on the groomers even for the less heroic like myself.


----------



## Harvey

Low Angle Life said:


> Really is a shame all this great terrain at Belle goes untracked days after a storm


?? you lost me on this.

Looks like a great day!


----------



## Ripitz

Low Angle Life said:


> One question for today, can you schwack it? Rolled up at 9:30 to about an inch of fresh, took two gondola laps on Seneca and Dot, got bored with the groomers and guns and ventured out to Belle Express. Caught the rope drop on Cathedral, lapped untracked on the sides all the way down to the bottom a few times before ducking into the woods and pushing a bit further into the side country. Really is a shame all this great terrain at Belle goes untracked days after a storm... best day all season, probably better than any day last season. Rivaled many of my best days in the Cats at Platty, especially now that I know the mountain and its various terrain traps like the back of my hand. Glad to have gotten it while the getting was good, been a great fall for skiing in the North East!
> View attachment 16994View attachment 16995View attachment 16996View attachment 16997


That’s so dreamy.


----------



## Bandit

Low Angle Life said:


> Really is a shame all this great terrain at Belle goes untracked days after a storm...



No it’s not, shush!!!!


----------



## Low Angle Life

Bandit said:


> No it’s not, shush!!!!


Sorry you're right, nothing to see at Belleayre, everyone best go to Plattekill, I hear thats where the REAL tree skiing is...


----------



## Ripitz

Low Angle Life said:


> nothing to see at Belleayre


Belleayre is flat and for beginners, everyone knows that. Let’s keep it that way.


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> Belleayre is flat and for beginners, everyone knows that. Let’s keep it that way.


When the WUG comes to Gore and Placid hope it’s all open.
Just checked google maps and Belle’s ~5 minutes closer than Mount Gore. 🤔 

Never been there & promise to stay outta Belle's trees if I can.


----------



## Sean Mc

Belle #10 today. Perfect - sun all day. Groomers were firm and grippy. Spent most of the day lapping Belle, Wana and Onteora. Started over on the other side but 8 seems to be running slower than ever.


----------



## Harvey

So there is no middle ground between, "why doesn't anyone ski the woods here" and "this place is so great don't tell anyone" with a little slag on Plattekill thrown in for good measure?

I still don't understand the original comment.


----------



## Tjf1967

Harvey said:


> So there is no middle ground between, "why doesn't anyone ski the woods here" and "this place is so great don't tell anyone" with a little slag on Plattekill thrown in for good measure?
> 
> I still don't understand the original comment.


It's little duck syndrome 😂


----------



## Low Angle Life

Harvey said:


> I still don't understand the original comment.


I think I've just been continually impressed and surprised by Belleayre over the past three seasons and disappointed by Plattekill in that same timeframe. This could just be getting more and more familiar with one mountain and starting to feel very _at home_ but without going into too much detail, I've had some experiences at the latter mountain that have kind of changed my view of the place. Both are still the only mountains I will go in the Cats just coming to really appreciate the untapped "flat" spot that generally gets the ribbing from the Platty diehards.


----------



## tirolski

Low Angle Life said:


> I think I've just been continually impressed and surprised by Belleayre over the past three seasons


Tis amazing what NY State's $ can do when they do something.


----------



## Harvey

I still can't fathom why it's a shame that Belle is untracked after a storm.

Maybe you meant to say I don't understand "why" Belle is untracked after a storm?

Untracked is kind of the holy grail around here. I wrote this in 2019:









Plattekill: Five Days Later


Five days after the last snowfall we were finding untracked snow inbounds.




nyskiblog.com





These pics were both taken at/near Plattekill 10 days after the last snowfall...











I love both mountains, and they have different strengths.

Belle
Long season
Strong snowmaking
Budget for bumps
Decent inbounds trees
Awesome opportunities for adventure on each end of the ridge
2nd most snow in the Cats
SKI3 Pass
Dot Nebel

Plattekill
Very good inbounds trees
Unbelievable sidecountry
Steep fall line skiing
Most snow in the Cats
No lift lines, ever really
Best bar in NY
Owner can make decisions on the spot*
Ridge Run


----------



## Kleetus

Great day at Belle. Came down with a nasty "fever" last night and knew the only "prescription" was to make packed powder turns for a swift recovery...

First time I've been in a couple years. Met up with @TheGreatAbyss for the first time this season and did quite a few woods laps. Can't remember everything but did Dreamcatcher and the Big T which were both great. Rest of the day was spent lapping bumps and groomers. Primo mid winter conditions all around and woods coverage was great considering couple days post storm. Shame it'll all be ruined by the weekend

A couple of "action shots" of @TheGreatAbyss from today in Dreamcatcher.


----------



## Ripitz

Low Angle Life said:


> I think I've just been continually impressed and surprised by Belleayre


Belleayre, ‘Making people impressed and surprised, since 1949’. Another shirt for the gift shop.


----------



## Harvey

Ripitz said:


> Belleayre, ‘Making people impressed and surprised, since 1949’. Another shirt for the gift shop.



_"On January 22, 1950, Lieutenant Governor Joe Hanley pressed a button to start the 3,000-foot-long lift, even though there was not enough snow to ski. Several hundred of the 1,500 spectators rode for free that day. Eventually snow fell and skiers paid $3.50 for a ticket to ski. 18 employees ran the mountain for 78 cents an hour. In February of the same year, the New York State Alpine Combined Championships were held jointly by Belleayre and neighboring Highmount Ski Area. Trains and buses brought hundreds of skiers to the new ski hub."_









The History of Belleayre Ski Center


The ski area development was inspired by the 1932 Winter Olympics.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Ripitz said:


> Belleayre, ‘Making people impressed and surprised, since 1949’. Another shirt for the gift shop.


As I said to Kleetus while riding Lift 8 today - Belle is kinda like New Jersey, no one likes it at first but then it starts to grow on you.

Ripitz sounds like you're too busy with Team Turtle, but LowAngle - let's meetup sometime, I'd like to explore the side country as well.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Also one action shot of Kleetus today


----------



## Harvey

TheGreatAbyss said:


> As I said to Kleetus while riding Lift 8 today - Belle is kinda like New Jersey, no one likes it at first but then it starts to grow on you.


💯


----------



## Ripitz

Harvey said:


> Catskills Alta
> Very good inbounds trees
> Unbelievable sidecountry
> Steep fall line skiing
> Most snow in the Cats
> No lift lines, ever really
> Best bar in NY
> Owner can make decisions on the spot*
> Ridge Run


FIFY


----------



## DomB

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Also one action shot of Kleetus todayView attachment 17026


Big T? Nice shot.


----------



## DomB

Harvey said:


> 💯


I for one have always liked Belle. That is where my kids started skiing. Even to this day when it is super crowded you can bounce between 8 and 7 pretty much without a line (except maybe MLK, which I refuse to ski at Belle after people skied into my wife or kids). But then I tasted Gore, which for all its foibles is astounding. Past December you can get super variable conditions on the same day on the same mountain (I actually like skiing crud, slush, mixed conditions); and then there is the variety of how the mountain skis. ...


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

DomB said:


> Big T? Nice shot.


Wonnisook Glades

Gore is obviously the better mountain overall, but it's a lot more driving and I can't day trip it from Jersey. I'm also going to say that Belle is better early season, it was 100% open today while Gore had one single black open - Top Ridge.


----------



## Low Angle Life

@Harvey I was partially being sarcastic that its a shame, but also with the snowpack as fleeting as it can be, sometimes it's sad to know some of it won't be taken advantage of. There is enough to go around, we don't need to be territorial like surfers. Maybe others disagree, also I agree with your mountain comparison 100%. 

@Ripitz Catskill Alta also sums up the vibe pretty well. 

@TheGreatAbyss Be happy to tow you around if you catch me on a weekday, weekends are reserved for gondola laps with my lady.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Low Angle Life said:


> TheGreatAbyss Be happy to tow you around if you catch me on a weekday, weekends are reserved for gondola laps with my lady.


Happy to meet up for one of those too if just to say hi


----------



## Ripitz




----------



## DomB

Ripitz said:


> View attachment 17031


According to reports, shouldn't it be 'I made the rope drop . . . ." : ) 

Good on ski patrol - when they saw the rope drop they hustled to put pads on the towers instead of putting it back up.


----------



## Harvey

Low Angle Life said:


> @Harvey I was partially being sarcastic that its a shame, but also with the snowpack as fleeting as it can be, sometimes it's sad to know some of it won't be taken advantage of. There is enough to go around, we don't need to be territorial like surfers. Maybe others disagree, also I agree with your mountain comparison 100%.
> 
> @Ripitz Catskill Alta also sums up the vibe pretty well.



I'm not the sharpest huh. I like your attitude man.

Personally I don't like the comparison to Alta. I've never been, so maybe I should STFU, but when I think of Alta, I think of insane competition for great snow. One thing I love about Plattekill is the lack of competition.









New York Skier Density


You might be surprised by some of this.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Harvey said:


> when I think of Alta, I think of insane competition for great snow.


I've skied numerous times with locals at Alta and Snowbird who are experts at sniffing out untracked and minimizing time spent in liftlines and still -- I cannot stand being on a mountain with hordes and needing to have a detailed strategy to avoid those hordes.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

DomB said:


> Good on ski patrol - when they saw the rope drop they hustled to put pads on the towers instead of putting it back up.


They put the rope back up, not the pads - at least on Saturday


----------



## Bandit

Day 11 at the Belle today. Did not expect to ski today but work closed early and I had my stuff so went up. 

Started snowing around 1 and continued through the afternoon. Trees still good as were the bump runs I lapped: Mohawk, Belleayre run, right side of Wanatuska, and winnisook all still skiing great. 

Currently 4:30 and patrol is coming down from sweep in 2-3” of fresh snow. 

Unfortunately it’s all going to get wrecked overnight 😢


----------



## not2brite

Day 15 @ Belleayre (21 overall). You would never know they had a major rain event 3 days ago. Didn’t hit a single icy spot all day. Lapped Seneca all morning and a bit of Dot while the other side of the mountain was covered in a man made blizzard. Guns blasting from Algonquin all the way across. Whales on just about every top trail. I would describe it as a light weekend crowd at most.


----------



## Bandit

Agreed. Way better than expected. Right behind the lodge where there has been no snow made had the same or more snow than Thursday. On Thursday the troughs had rocks but I didn’t find any today. I’m going to say the storm ended up net neutral for Belleayre. The back end had enough snow to keep it decent.

The new snowmaking power continues to impress. While Peekamoose and Algonquin were hard as a rock and apparently had snow made on them yesterday, Belleayre run, Wanatuska, and Mohawk were awesome. Hard to see because of the manmade cloud on wana and Mohawk in the morning. Winisook had no snow made on it but was still fun and totally edgable. 

Tickets were sold out but there was nobody there. I bet there were more last Saturday. My understanding is while they are still limiting ticket sales, the ceiling is higher this year compared to last. Today did not show that though. Obviously part of the ticket cap is a guess of how many season pass holders will attend and perhaps they’ve overestimated that, and I remember talking about the same thing last year too. It’s also hard to estimate that when pass sales have grown from 2600 to 7600 in five years so not a lot of history to draw from. But I’m not complaining!! The skiing was great today and hard to believe there was a huge rain event a few days ago. 100% of the snowmaking trails are open and even some glades.


----------



## DomB

Wow - pass sales growth from 2600 to 7600 in five years . . . . Where is Z - I remember his Belleayre trashing fondly. Not knockin' Z just saying. He hooked me up with a great instructor at the Face some years ago. 

I am not even in that number as past two years i have been in the Gore count.


----------



## not2brite

Bandit said:


> It’s also hard to estimate that when pass sales have grown from 2600 to 7600 in five years so not a lot of history to draw from.


Is that Belleayre only passes or do they also factor in full Ski 3 passes?


----------



## snoloco

My guess is it's Belleayre only plus Ski3 with Belleayre as the home mountain.

I think Belleayre has much more day ticket visits than Hunter, or Windham. They have much cheaper ticket prices and are not part of any mega pass. I think Gore has the biggest percentage of passholder visits in ORDA, because their primary market is the Capital Region, which is relatively local.


----------



## not2brite

snoloco said:


> My guess is it's Belleayre only plus Ski3 with Belleayre as the home mountain.


How do they determine this, some combination of location and number of visits? I don't recall checking any kind of question about it when I got the pass.


----------



## snoloco

With the Ski3 Pass, the home mountain is simply determined by where you bought it, or more likely which website you bought it through.


----------



## Harvey

Bandit said:


> pass sales have grown from 2600 to 7600


I'm pretty sure a much greater percentage of visits are on a pass now since covid. I'm pretty confident that skier visits haven't triple or even doubled.


----------



## not2brite

snoloco said:


> With the Ski3 Pass, the home mountain is simply determined by where you bought it, or more likely which website you bought it through.


I am probably the exception to this. Have Gore set in my favorites and bought the pass thru that website. They link easy enough to the other mountains. I live 75 minutes from Belleayre so they get way more visits than Gore (+2.5 hours for me).


----------



## Bandit

Harvey said:


> I'm pretty sure a much greater percentage of visits are on a pass now since covid. I'm pretty confident that skier visits haven't triple or even doubled.


Right. With sellouts, COVID drove even more people to buy passes on top of the cheap pass / expensive day ticket model that was already encouraging more season pass sales. The crowd has really been quite manageable. I suspect skier visits are down compared to some previous years but revenue per skier visit is up.


----------



## Bandit

Although there are many more midweek visits compared to pre Covid to factor in as well.


----------



## Harvey

Bandit said:


> Although there are many more midweek visits compared to pre Covid to factor in as well.


"WFH"


----------



## Bandit

Yep…city folk buying stuff up left and right. And they’re driving the prices up….

My small town, town of Rochester, median home sale price is now $567,000, before the pandemic it was $305,000. Kerhonkson is now “Kerhamptons” 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Harvey

City folk may be spending more of their income in rural areas, but I've seen no evidence that city folk are more responsible for inflation than rural folk.

With regard to real estate, there is no doubt about it. Demand has been up. Another part of inflation is labor supply. The shortage of labor is also driving up prices.

Last year, my builder (Adk not Cats) told me, prospective customers were offering $50k on top of the (very high/sq ft) bid to get their jobs moved to the top of the list. Now he is telling me that in the last 30-60 days the cost of lumber has dropped quite a bit. For me personally, I hope that continues.


----------



## Sean Mc

Belle #11, yesterday. Rode 7 & 8 most of the day. 8 was flakey and down a few times. Whales everywhere on the Overlook side. Pretty quiet crowd wise as has already been said, temps maybe?


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

High interest rates, a bear market, a crypto winter, and a general cost of living increase. There's a lot less money sloshing around. The question is will people who already bought in the mountains try and sell? The two couples who I know that rent in the city and bought in the Cats have no plans to unload


----------



## Bandit

Harvey said:


> With regard to real estate, there is no doubt about. Demand has been up. Another part of inflation is labor supply. The shortage is also driving up prices.


Absolutely. And the demand is mostly from people migrating north because it’s only an hour and a half/2 from the city. With the flexible WFH options they are spending less or no time in the city and more time north. Same thing happened after 9/11, this is similar. I don’t know about inflation overall per se, but city crowd is absolutely driving the price of real estate up.


Anyway, another pretty decent day at the Belle today. Just came in for a break. They groomed out Wanatuska, Mohawk and belleayre run that they were making snow on yesterday. Guns on lower cathedral for the first time, nice and velvety. Continued light crowds, lift 6 has been ski on pretty much all morning, half a corral at the gondola when I was down there around 10…walk right on in the singles line.


----------



## not2brite

Didn’t get out to Belle’ today heading to Jiminy instead for some night skiing. Got a little bored working last night so checked websites for open terrain at most of the major resorts in the east. Belleayre Killington and Pico the only 3 close to 100%. Sugarbush around 75%. Okemo around 50% and pretty much everyone else 40% and below including Stowe, Jay, Smuggs, Sunday River and Sugarloaf. Wildcat is almost criminal with something like 25%.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Not too bad today, once again had to get it before it gets worse. High of about 50 with what I would call full sun for most of the day. Morning was fun grippy mostly firm, afternoon was softer and the light went flat on most trails around 2pm. Crowds were typical for holiday week, parked in lot H and rode the gondola most of the day, passes didn't work at first and we had to get new ones printed. Guest services and the lifities told us blackout dates on season passes have been an issue this year. Spring temps are appreciated, I just wish it came with the light crowds.


----------



## snoloco

I didn't realize they added snowmaking to Lower Cathedral Brook. They didn't market that at all. Are there any snowmaking trails they haven't hit yet?


----------



## Bandit

Yes good day today. I thought the crowds were pretty light for holiday week. Yesterday was busier. Great weather today.

Lower Cathedral snowmaking is new this year. It opened for the first time yesterday with snowmaking with a soft gun powder surface. Today it firmed up pretty good.


----------



## DomB

Bandit said:


> Yep…city folk buying stuff up left and right. And they’re driving the prices up….
> 
> My small town, town of Rochester, median home sale price is now $567,000, before the pandemic it was $305,000. Kerhonkson is now “Kerhamptons” 🤦‍♂️


Rochester western NY is at 567K? Wow.


----------



## Bandit

DomB said:


> Rochester western NY is at 567K? Wow.


No, Town of Rochester. Ulster County.


----------



## Brownski

DomB said:


> Rochester western NY is at 567K? Wow.


There is more than one Rochester in NYS









Rochester, Ulster County, New York - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> There is more than one Rochester in NYS The Upstate.


FIFY.. It does indeed get confusing sometimes.


----------



## Ripitz

Bandit said:


> Kerhamptons


😆


----------



## Sean Mc

Belle #12 today. 8:45 - 12. Big crowd. I hid on #7 all morning. Good coverage still on Wana and Onteora.


----------



## DomB

Sean Mc said:


> Belle #12 today. 8:45 - 12. Big crowd. I hid on #7 all morning. Good coverage still on Wana and Onteora.


Secret NYskiblog tip for crowded days - bounce between 7 and tomahawk.


----------



## Low Angle Life

DomB said:


> Secret NYskiblog tip for crowded days - bounce between 7 and tomahawk.


Also a tip, if you bounce between 7 and Tomahawk on crowded days you will spend as much time on chairs not moving as you would have waiting in the gondola or Belleayre Express lines and yet I do the exact thing myself.


----------



## Sean Mc

Don’t think that isn’t running through my mind every time I get on those lifts. Belle Express is my go to generally. I love that lift. Yesterday, right by the lift was getting thin - a big dirt spot had formed early on right by the “slow” sign. I brought good skis yesterday so I was really being cautious and looking for good cover.


----------



## Bandit

Surprised how much snow was lost in the warm up. More than the 1+” of rain on Xmas.

Surface was good, we found the bumps on yahoo, tongora and winnisook to be the best. I didn’t think the crowd was bad at all, 7 and 8 were ski on all day, 6 wasn’t bad, in the afternoon the skiers right side corral filled for a bit, but left side was pretty empty. Most annoying part as mentioned was the lifts constantly stopping. They groomed lower cathedral which was interesting. I’m afraid that’s going to be the norm.

Looks like warm for the next few days. Have stuff to do today but we’ll see about tomorrow and Monday. When it gets cold again it’s going to be quite firm. 

Disclaimer that no snow had been made behind the lodge in this pic. It was all natural.


----------



## Sean Mc

Bandit said:


> Surprised how much snow was lost in the warm up. More than the 1+” of rain on Xmas.
> 
> Surface was good, we found the bumps on yahoo, tongora and winnisook to be the best. I didn’t think the crowd was bad at all, 7 and 8 were ski on all day, 6 wasn’t bad, in the afternoon the skiers right side corral filled for a bit, but left side was pretty empty. Most annoying part as mentioned was the lifts constantly stopping. They groomed lower cathedral which was interesting. I’m afraid that’s going to be the norm.
> 
> Looks like warm for the next few days. Have stuff to do today but we’ll see about tomorrow and Monday. When it gets cold again it’s going to be quite firm.
> 
> Disclaimer that no snow had been made behind the lodge in this pic. It was all natural.


I have a theory that people have a difficult time transitioning to the non-detach lifts after riding the gondola and the Express most of the time. The stops are frustrating but it beats hiking.


----------



## Bandit

Sean Mc said:


> I have a theory that people have a difficult time transitioning to the non-detach lifts after riding the gondola and the Express most of the time. The stops are frustrating but it beats hiking.


I think people just have a difficult time in general 😂

Definitely frustrating when 6 stops too. Easy lift to load.


----------



## Harvey

Any bumps growing at Belle?

BTW, great to see Belle conditions alive.


----------



## not2brite

Sean Mc said:


> I have a theory that people have a difficult time transitioning to the non-detach lifts after riding the gondola and the Express most of the time. The stops are frustrating but it beats hiking.


Couldn’t agree more with this statement. I ski a ton midweek so it’s never an issue then. When I do go on a weekend/holiday it is EXTREMELY difficult, but totally necessary, to downshift to #7 and Tomahawk. #7 not so bad but Tomahawk feels like the second slowest lift on the planet. Their ironically named Lightening Quad being the slowest, but that at least makes sense as it’s a beginners lift.


----------



## jasonwx

not2brite said:


> Couldn’t agree more with this statement. I ski a ton midweek so it’s never an issue then. When I do go on a weekend/holiday it is EXTREMELY difficult, but totally necessary, to downshift to #7 and Tomahawk. #7 not so bad but Tomahawk feels like the second slowest lift on the planet. Their ironically named Lightening Quad being the slowest, but that at least makes sense as it’s a beginners lift.


it feels like tomahawk is getting slower and slower...walking is become a viable alternative to that lift


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Harvey said:


> Any bumps growing at Belle?


Upper Yahoo and Upper Belleayre run had them on Thursday, but nothing the whole way down unfortunately


----------



## Bandit

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Upper Yahoo and Upper Belleayre run had them on Thursday, but nothing the whole way down unfortunately


And winnisook and tongora were bumped up and fun too.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Bandit said:


> Surprised how much snow was lost in the warm up. More than the 1+” of rain on Xmas.
> 
> Surface was good, we found the bumps on yahoo, tongora and winnisook to be the best. I didn’t think the crowd was bad at all, 7 and 8 were ski on all day, 6 wasn’t bad, in the afternoon the skiers right side corral filled for a bit, but left side was pretty empty. Most annoying part as mentioned was the lifts constantly stopping. They groomed lower cathedral which was interesting. I’m afraid that’s going to be the norm.
> 
> Looks like warm for the next few days. Have stuff to do today but we’ll see about tomorrow and Monday. When it gets cold again it’s going to be quite firm.
> 
> Disclaimer that no snow had been made behind the lodge in this pic. It was all natural.


Grooming lower cathedral seems like a fools errand, that brook seems to always be running, and how many people are going to bail out of Roaring Brook into it, seems like your average Belle visitor goes right through the dogleg without realizing the trail even exists. 

I also can't get a handle on the lack of snow making on Wanatuska below overlook, they've got that massive pile they've created right under the deck and plenty of guns positioned right there. Thats it for my questioning, I'll trust the processes, mountain ops have been doing right by there _Snow Guarantee. _


----------



## Bandit

Going to have to see how the grooming on lower Cathedral plays out. The entrance was groomed nicely and there was no signage indicating to the normal gaper that they were leading roaring brook so people may end up over their heads. 

They did install a culvert on the run out where the worst creek crossing always was. 

Also not sure on why they haven’t made snow behind the deck yet. It was strange making the seasonal locker holders walk across to get to the snow when it first opened.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Bandit said:


> And winnisook and tongora were bumped up and fun too.


Didn't do Tongora, but there were barely any bumps on Winnisook


----------



## Bandit

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Didn't do Tongora, but there were barely any bumps on Winnisook


I found the middle to be pushed out but skiers right on the trail up against the tree island (but not the dog leg) had a pretty nice line. Tongora did have more and larger bumps.


----------



## DomB

Bandit said:


> Going to have to see how the grooming on lower Cathedral plays out. The entrance was groomed nicely and there was no signage indicating to the normal gaper that they were leading roaring brook so people may end up over their heads.
> 
> They did install a culvert on the run out where the worst creek crossing always was.
> 
> Also not sure on why they haven’t made snow behind the deck yet. It was strange making the seasonal locker holders walk across to get to the snow when it first opened.


I loved that creek - I thought it added so much character. Even after my son fell in it a few years ago and we had to cut bait.


----------



## Bandit

DomB said:


> I loved that creek - I thought it added so much character. Even after my son fell in it a few years ago and we had to cut bait.


For sure. I used to go pretty fast over it most of the time. Sometimes there was a long grass section 😂

Many years ago on a really cold day, water was still running in the brook and I tried to hop it but came up a little short. The water froze to the bottom of my skis which collected snow and brought me to a pretty sudden halt. One of my snow making friends was working at the bottom of Ashokan and he had a torch so I used that to melt the ice on my base. It was so cold that it would refreeze as soon as I moved the torch away. It was a delicate balance between melting the ice and not burning the bases but I ended up getting them cleaned up with no base damage.


----------

